# Keating1's 55G - Water Changes



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

*INTRODUCTION*

Over the past 10 years our household has had an aquarium around the house for the kids, 10 gallons, with guppy’s and plastic plants. Last November, 2017, the last of the kids went off to college and I had more available time. I decided to get a larger aquarium; I looked on Craigslist and a 55-gallon tank showed up that looked promising. I went to see it, it looked good, and it came complete with everything. It even had a canopy and a Coralife two lamp T8 light fixture and an underground filter! I thought I hit the jackpot. To be honest, I was quite a bit out of touch with current aquarium keeping practices and didn’t know it at the time. 

I thought my only purchases afterward would be some fish and plastic plants, I really didn’t think I needed any more than that. For less than $50.00 more I would have a complete tank, just feed the fish and clean out the filter every couple of months. Very easy! And then I found this site, a tropical fish store in San Francisco called Aqua Forest Aquarium and a LFS in San Jose called Neptune’s Aquatic’s. Beautiful aquariums, aquariums with landscapes that I didn’t even know were possible. And with that my journey started, my money dwindled and my free time disappeared!

I didn’t start a journal, nor did I even think about starting one. My thinking was who would want to read a journal that said, “I went to the LFS, picked up some plants whose name I can’t pronounce or remember, I went home and put them in the tank and hoped they survived!” To be honest, looking back, I knew little about planted aquariums. I knew the Amonnia-nitrite-nitrate process, but that was about it. I didn’t know what a macro or micro was, nor did I know what an LFS was, or what PAR meant, other than I never got close to it on a golf course. The past year has been fun, a lot of research, learning from others, and experimenting. I’ve learned a lot over the past year and everything has been going well.

In the following weeks I’ll hoping to post detailed descriptions of what I’ve done, why I did it, and what I learned. 

Please feel free to post comments, suggestions, and questions in this journal. I’d much prefer it to be an open communication journal with others as opposed to me just posting about the tank.

*TANK FILTERING*

For filtering the tank has two canister filters and a sump. The sump’s mechanical filtering is done via polyester filter media that can filter down to 1 micron. Tank water flows out of the tank via a Lifereef siphon overflow box down to the sump into a custom filter pad holder, filters down through the pads, and exits out the bottom. Filter pads are arranged from top to bottom as follows:

Felt(Estimated at 200 micron)
100 Micron
Felt
100 Micron
Felt
100 Micron
25 micron
10 micron
5 Micron
1 micron




























As noted, there’s a repeat of the felt/100 micron pads. The reason I do this is these pads catch a lot of the detritus and I try to remove the detritus out of the water column quickly so it doesn’t have a chance to break down. Water changes and all pad replacements are all performed on Saturday. Monday night, two days later, the top set of felt/100 micron pads are removed. Wednesday night, the 2nd set is removed, and Friday morning, the last set is removed. Removing pads takes seconds, reach down into the pad holder, remove two pads and discard. Initially I only installed only one of each type of each pad and would replace the top felt pad every two days per the same schedule but removing a pad and installing a new pad, getting it lined up, was not as quick as I liked, so I went with installing all pads on Saturday and removing two pads every two days throughout the week which is much easier. 

I purchase pads, except the felt, at *Duda Energy’s online site*. I cut multiple pads at home via on a with a rotary cutter on a rotary cutting pad and organize batches them in the sequence above such that when I replace on Saturday I replace the entire set of pads.

Felt is standard sewing felt purchased at a local sewing fabric store such as Michaels or Hobby Lobby. I use the 100% polyester type that has not have any non-flammable chemicals added. 
I designed the filter pad holder such that as the filter pads become clogged, the water level rises in the pad holder which increases the water pressure across the pads. The water pressure difference at maximum height is only 0.433 psi, but even though it seems low, it’s enough to help with maintaining water flow through the clogged pads.

Is filtering required down to 1 micron? That I can’t really say, but I’ve found one of advantages are that my water is always crystal clear. And I can tell the 25/10/5/1 micron pads are picking detritus up because towards the end of the week if I remove the felt and 100 micron pads, the water level difference between the water in the pad holder and sump is a few inches, whereas at the start of the week it there would be little to no difference. I have a high fish load in my tank, I feed my fish twice a day, and yet I have very little algae in the tank.
Initially I set up the sump using filter socks. I found out quickly that they’re expensive, difficult to clean, noisy, and I couldn’t find any down to the micron levels I wanted. Because of this I developed the current method of filtering.

I like using sumps. They keep the tank water level constant, and reduced water levels due to evaporation occur in the sump. It’s easy to hide items in the sumps such as filter pads, heaters and pump, plus they allow quick access to filter pads and other media such as activated carbon or Purigen.

*CANISTER FILTERS*

In addition to the sump, I also have two canister filters, an Eheim Pro 3-350 and Eheim 4+ 600. Each is set up with the filter pads in the bottom tray, coarse blue on the bottom, medium/fine filter pad above that, and then felt on top, with the upper trays filled with biological media. There are no filter pads above the biological media. The pads, especially the felt pads, pick up all detritus, as such the biological media stays very clean and rarely gets cleaned, maybe every 45-days with a quick rinse. The filter pads get replaced every two weeks.

*CO2 VARIABLE VELOCITY REACTOR*










When I started to use CO2 I built a Griggs reactor. My aquarium is in my daughter’s room which has been turned into an office. She’s off to college, but comes homes occasionally, so the reactor needed to be as quiet as possible. The problem with my initial Griggs reactor (3” diameter, 24” long) was that as bubbles entered the chamber, they would rise to the top and combine and become larger bubbles and eventually there would be a large portion of air in the reactor. Because of the air, gurgling was occurring making more noise. What I needed was a way of keeping bubbles suspended in the water column, so they wouldn’t combine as easily as when they were all at the top. But because bubbles can combine, the chamber ends up having different size bubbles, and different size bubbles rise as different speeds. What I needed was a chamber with different flow velocities, with higher flow velocities at the top to keep the larger bubbles in suspension and slower velocities at the bottom to keep the very fine bubbles suspended without passing through into the aquarium. And since flow is constant the way to change the velocity is to change the diameters of the pipe such that when water goes from a smaller size pipe to a larger size pipe, the water flow must slow down because there’s a larger area for it to flow through. I call it a variable velocity reactor because that’s the basics of how it works. I also found that having a valve at the outlet of the reactor helps in fine tuning the flow in the reactor. Depending on the gate valve position, I can raise or lower bubbles into different sections of the reactor. I can also adjust the output of the reactor such that fine bubbles can reach the tank or no bubbles at all reach the tank. I used clear PVC pipe, so I could observe the bubbles.

For bubbles I use a GLA inline diffuser. As the bubbles enter the reactor most remain small and will head down reactor until the bubble rate of rise equals the water flow velocity, at which point the bubbles don’t move. They’ll get smaller as the water absorbs the CO2, and when they get smaller they’ll head downward until they hit the next larger pipe size, at which point they’ll stall, and the absorption/downward process repeats itself. Eventually they’ll dissipate into the water column.

In the event bubbles combine, they’ll rise up the reactor through different sections until they reach a point that the flow rate stalls their upward movement, and the absorption/downward process starts.
At first, I tried the reactor without the inline diffuser and injected CO2 directly into the reactor at the valve location. It worked for a few hours, but eventually a large air bubble would form and then it would start making noise. Using the inline diffuser makes smaller bubbles which have a greater surface area/mass ratio, and this increases the absorption process.

Well, enough for this first thread, other posts will follow over the next couple of weeks!

*2/02/19*
All of the following items have been added since my original post. I'm doing this to allow readers to read Post #1 and have a good understanding of the aquarium
as opposed to having to read all posts.

*3/02/2020: RODI System*



















About three months after starting up the aquarium, WCs were starting to get old, plus I wanted to start using RODI water. I needed a RODI/WC system that was easy and quick to use, otherwise WCs weren’t going to happen as often as they should. To complicate the issue, the aquarium is on the 2nd floor. After looking inside the house to see where I could install an RODI system and looking at reef forum sites I decided to install a system outside at ground level and pump water up to the 2nd floor. The reef forum sites are excellent for plumbing ideas, they really delve into the details. Plumbing wise, the reefers are way ahead of us planted tank folks. I didn’t have enough room inside for the type of system I wanted, so outside it went.

The aquarium is in the center of the house, more towards the west, and the west side of the house would of perfect for the shed. But here in Sacramento, temps can get up to 110-115 in the summer, and the west side of the house gets the hot afternoon sun, so temps can easily get up to 120 to 130. Unfortunately, the RO membranes are only rated for 117 degrees, and anything above that damages the membranes, to I installed the shed on the east side of the house which receives afternoon shade and is substantially cooler. Unfortunately, this was farther away, so I had to run external piping to get to the room where the aquarium was located.

The RODI shed houses the RODI system, pump, storage tank and support equipment. The filter is a Sprectrapure Mega MaxCap 180GPD 5 Stage RODI system with the output flowing into a 55 gallon storage tank via a float valve. The shed also houses an Iwaki pump that’s used to pump water to the 2nd floor aquarium sump and to recirculate water back to the RODI storage tank. The RODI/WC system is the best thing I did for maintaining pristine water conditions. Now I can perform a 30-gallon water change in 20 minutes, so it’s no longer a hassle. Plus, I noticed a big improvement in fish and plant health and algae that I did have disappeared, most likely due to the new clean water parameters.

The air pump is an Alita AL-6A air pump. I got tired of purchasing small, inexpensive type pumps that would either make too much noise or couldn’t provide enough pressure to supply air to an air stone at the bottom of the tank. The Alita air output is 20 Liters per Minute (LPM) with no load. With the 6” air diffuser I’m using, it’s probable putting out 6-8 LPM, which is a lot of air. Think of it as three to four 2-liter soda bottles of air being released in an aquarium within a minute. With this much air, it’s moving a lot of water as can be seen in the photo below. The pump is very quiet. I’m really impressed with its quality, I highly recommend it. Typically, I run the air pump 24/7 because I like to keep the storage tank water well aerated, but mainly because after a water change I dump the GH/KH booster into the tank, and the air pump keeps the water circulated enough to ensure the KG/GH get dissolved by the time for the next water change.

For valves, I used Cepex true union valves. Lots of reefer folks recommend and use these valves. I’ve had issues with the regular cheap valves you can get at any big box store, and I didn’t want issues with these. Very smooth operating when closing or opening, no sticking, very effortless when turning. They’re cost about $22 each as opposed to the cheap valves which cost $6-$7, but for me they were well worth the extra cost.

I installed a backcheck valve to ensure water stayed in the line from the shed up to the 2nd floor. I didn’t want air to get in the piping because air would cause splattering and gurgling upon exiting the pipe into the sump and the backcheck valve keeps the water in the piping without allowing air back in.

The valve arrangement allows different options for water flow. I can either direct all the pump water back into the tank, direct it upstairs, or discharge it to a hose that I can use to fill up buckets. At the end of the piping on the 2nd floor there’s a valve. The valve arrangement in the shed also allows me to recirculate a small amount of water into the RODI tank while I’m pumping water upstairs. This is important to prevent overheating of the pump in the event the valve on the 2nd floor remains closed for long periods of time. The pump is a centrifugal pump, and if it’s dead headed for long periods it’ll heat the pump enough to cause damage.

The water pump is an Iwaki, Model MD-70RLT-115V, rated at 1/4th HP, with a max head height of 32’ and a max flow of 27 GPM. When I have the system in recirculation mode there’s a lot of water flow back into in the storage tank. I wanted this to ensure I was able to thoroughly mix any GH/KH Boosters. With the amount of water flow I have into the storage tank I can probably keep BDBS suspended!

The RODI shed is a Rubbermaid shed I purchased from an individual on Craigslist.

For piping, I installed ¾” Schedule 40 PVC piping out the RODI shed and then transitioned to PEX piping and then flexible braided tubing to the 2nd floor level, the transitioned back to PVC piping into the house. The reason I used PEX is I wanted to experiment with using it. Looking back, PVC piping would have been easier and much less expensive to install. PEX is purchased coiled up and trying to get PEX into a straight line took a lot of effort and bending. It’s absolutely great for concealed work as you can route it around obstructions and fish tape it through walls, but for exposed work use PVC piping.

Half the fun of this hobby is just building stuff!	If anyone has questions, feel free to ask.




























The air pump provides enough air to move a lot of water in the storage tank.









The bottom of the storage tank. I'm always amazed how clear RODI water is.









The Spectrapure RODI system configuration.


















PVC Piping exits the side of the shed, heads up the chimney, and then under the eves. Piping is painted to blend in with the chimney.









PVC has transitioned to PEX and is now heading west.









PEX has been transitioned into flexible tubing and goes up onto the first floor roof and into the 2nd floor room where the sump and aquarium are located. Tubing has a double layer UV resistant tape cover to prevent sun damage to the tubing. The pipe on the right is for discharging water from the aquarium during water changes.









Wall penetration into the house. The block under the piping is used to secure the PVC piping and to prevent it from spinning in the event I'm working on the piping from the interior side of the wall.









The cold water connection is made in the garage. On the 1" copper line to the house hot water heater, I installed a 1" tee with a 1/2" reducing side connection.  From there I extended 1/2" copper tubing to a gate valve, then installed 3/8" polyethylene tubing to the shed.


















This is a night time photo showing the lighting with a 8' LED lighting strip. Plenty of light, which works out great in the winter with it gets dark at 5PM.









*2/18/19 - Tank Schematic*









*2/22/19 - Feeder Timers*

Because I'm running two canister filters and a sump, items in the water column tend to get picked up and filtered out quickly. I have Kuhli loaches and Cory's who are bottom feeders, and food won't reach the bottom unless I turn the filters off. But there's been a couple of times when I shut off everything, then the phone or doorbell rings, and before I know it's a 30 minutes later and I've realize I need to turn everything back on. So it's only going to be a matter of time before I forget and leave everything off overnight or for a full day. So I went out and purchased a couple of time-delay-on feeding relays from *AutoTopOff* and installed them earlier this week. These work out great! You push the button, power goes off, there's a time delay, and after the time delay the filters automatically go back on. The restart time delay is adjustable by opening the cover, removing the relay, and adjusting the timing knob to the amount of time delay you want. I've set mine to 5 minutes and it's a good delay, enough time for the food to settle and have the bottom feeders feast. Highly recommended. 





























*3/22/2020- CO2 Meter Upgrade*

The following was added since my original post. I've added these to the original post to allow folks the ability get a quick summary of my aquarium as opposed to having to read all posts.

I was never happy with my Dwyer flow meters. The first one I purchased was used, it was inconsistent, and while adjusting the flow the float would jump around. So, I splurged and purchased a new one, but for the flow I needed it registered a low reading that was not helpful. So I learned to adjust CO2 based on the plants(as much CO2 as possible) and fish(as much CO2 as possible before it really affects them). Really this approach is how it should be done, as numbers are just numbers, the important part is how the fish and plants react.

But I’m an engineer and I like building items and making them way to complex. Heck, that half the fun of this hobby! So when @Bettatail posted about the Porter FM, I jumped on the bandwagon and purchased two flowmeters! I like the Porter FM quite a bit more than the Dwyer FM. The Porter FM has a scale length of 6.5 inches long, whereas the Dwyer FM has a scale length of only 2 inches. Plus the valve is much smoother that either of the two Dwyer FMs I own.

Not content with just hooking it up, I decided it’d be fun to add pressure gauges on the incoming and outgoing lines. Of course, I’d have to have an appropriate mounting panel. I used a piece of 1” x 4” premium pine to mount the gauges and flow meter, drilled the appropriate holes, painted it black and attached the items. For mounting the gauges and flow meters I used Velcro. I find Velcro easy to use, plus it allows fast access for removing and adjusting equipment. I also used Velcro to attach the 1”x4” mounting panel to the aquarium stand.

Ideally I should be able to take the outgoing pressure and knowing the flow I should be able calculate the actual flow of CO2 with respect to Standard Temperature and Pressure(70° F at 14.7 psi atmospheric pressure)(STP). The reality is the accuracy of the gauges and flow meters are fair, plus temperature of the gas has an affect on flow rates. A better way of determining actual flow is measuring the weight of CO2 used by weighing one’s tank over a period of time and calculating the amount of CO2 used at STP. One can calculate the volume of CO2 at STP manually or use an online calculator such as the Air Products calculator . 

After coming up with various ways of using a fish scale to determine the CO2 tank weight, I figured it was going to cost about $20 to $30 to implement. But then I thought why not do a search on Amazon and if I could find a accurate floor scale to accomplish this. Fortunately, I found one for less that $35, the Smart Weigh Digital Shipping and Postal Scale, 110lbs x 0.1oz. It’s nice unit, and seems to be working fine. The floor scale works out much nicer that looking at the low-pressure port pressure gauge and trying to guess when my tank will be empty. Since I know my tank weighs 20lbs-1oz pounds when empty with the regulator attached, if I know what the daily consumption is, I should know within a day or two when my tank will run out of gas.

The interesting part about measuring CO2 is I don’t see where there’s a standard in the planted tank community regarding the measurement of CO2. I’ve only seen bubbles per second or CC/Min. Both of these really can’t be used as there’s no accuracy because the size of bubbles is dependent on pressure and temperature. The same applies towards using CC/Min; most folks are just reading what’s on the scale and not adjusting appropriately for temperature and pressure. I’m thinking grams/hour or grams/day may be more appropriate. Anyone have thoughts on the item?

The following are photos of the installation.

Panel Front:









Panel Back:









The backside of the panel with tubing connected.









Mounted within the aquarium stand:









CO2 tank with Scale:









Closeup of Scale:









*3/28/2020 Electrical Distribution*

One on the amazing things about this hobby is how many items require electrical power. Lights, skimmers, pumps, alarms, heaters etc. And before one realizes it the aquarium stand is a jungle of cords. That’s how my tank started. Plus, I was always plugging and unplugging cords and it took a while to find what was plugged where. So a few months after I set up my tank I decided to clean and organize the power cords.

I installed two ADJ PC-100A Power Strips with 8 on/off toggle switches each and Panduit Wiring Ducts sized at 2” x 2”. One power strip was used for one set of items, and the other bank was set a corresponding set of equipment. The distribution has worked out well, it’s allowed me a way of quickly being able to turn off power to equipment, plus the wiring ducts have allowed me to hide the clutter of cords. Initially I thought the 2” x 2” wiring duct was too large, but once installed I realized I would not want to use anything smaller as some electrical cords were stiff and the 2” size allow just enough room to accommodate wire bending radius.

The following are photos of the installation.


















































































*4-10-2020 The Sump*

The sump was an afterthought for my aquarium, and more of an experiment. After 3 months of adding daily water to the tank due to evaporation, I decided I wanted a sump as it’s easier to maintain water level with a sump. In addition, I wanted to be able to perform very high filtering, down to the 1 micron level, with quick access to the filter pads. Most folks think of a sump as having biological filtration, but that’s not the case with my sump. I could use biological filtration, but since I already had two canisters I felt I didn’t need to have any more. I highly recommend a sump, it keeps the water level in the tank at the same level, much easier to clean out filter pads, hides equipment (heaters, pH probes, filter media), I believe it’s definitely worth it. The sump I have is a 20-gallon high aquarium, 24” long, 12.5” depth, 16.75” high.

The sump is next to the stand. I figured I was going to be doing a lot of fiddling and experimenting the first year, so that was fine because I wanted quick access. Plus there wasn’t enough room in the aquarium stand for a sump. Doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to upgrade to a larger tank with a custom sump cabinet next to it. Hopefully this will happen sometime in the near future.

The aquarium overflow is a siphon type, a Lifereef Nano. It’s quiet, but not as quiet as I would like. Eshopps makes them also. The siphon won’t break during a power flow, so there’s no problems there. The only way the siphon will break is if it gets a lot of air bubbles in the siphon tube, which has happened a few times if I reduce the flow to low levels. What happens during low flows is the water flow in the siphon pipe between the tank and overflow box is not fast enough to pass bubbles so they float to the top of the tube. As the air bubbles settle to the top they make a bigger and bigger bubble and eventually the air bubble is large enough to restrict water flow, at which time water can’t exit the tank at the same speed as the intake water, thus the tank overflows. The only reason I use low flow is when the kids are home and sleeping in the room; the low flow mode is much quieter than the high flow mode. Ideally, I’d get a Modular Marine overflow, and pipe it bean-animal style. ( https://blog.marinedepot.com/education-center/charts-diagrams/durso-herbie-bean-animal-overflow)I just purchased one for another tank, very nice, high quality, but it would require drilling for the 55-gallon tank which is all tempered glass so it can’t be done.

The sump pump is an Eheim 1260. During normal operation flow is about 2.5 gallons per minute. From the pump water goes to the Variable Velocity Reactor (VVR), then back to the tank. The VVR is described in Post # 1 of this journal

For filtering, also see Post # 1, for a detailed description of how I filter. At first, I tried socks, of which I really didn’t like as I found them cumbersome to clean, plus I couldn’t fine the range of filtering I wanted, plus expensive. The pads are much easier, plus I can easily get a variety of filtering values. I replace the pads every week.

For Automatic Topping Off (ATO) I’m using a Float Valve (US Plastics, #23178 PVC mini adjustable float valve with 1/4” MIPT Extended Inlet), a Tank (US plastics # 4029 Tamco 7 gallon natural polyehtlylene tank – 10” Dia x 20” High ) and a ATO Tank Lid: (US Plastics # 4034 Tamco Natural Standard Cover for 7 gallon tank) 
My evaporation rate is about 3.5 gallons/week, so the ATO tank is good for two weeks.

I’m also using the sump to raise rainbow fish fry. There’s some wood with Java Moss and a Asta 20 light. The rainbow fish are laying in the eggs in the aquarium, and when they hatch some end up in the sump. When I replace the filter pads I let water flow out of the filter pad chamber into the main portion of the sump. I was not aware the fish were breeding until I started to notice fry in the sump. I’m having some success with this, it’s not perfect, but it seems to be working with a minimal amount of effort.




























For the float valve I wanted it to be protected so nothing in the tank could hit it and hold in open, plus I wanted to have a means to easily adjust the water height so I built a Plexiglas enclosure such that I could quickly move the float switch up or down.

















The ATO tank feeds the sump by gravity only. As a safety precaution, the normal water level in the sump is set at 12.5 gallons. Since the sump is sized at 20 gallons, it has the capacity to handle an additional 7.5 gallons of water. The ATO tank capacity is 7 gallons, so if the ATO float valve was to get stuck in the open position it could discharge all it's water into the sump without overflowing. The sump also has a high level audible alarm set to go off at 15.5 gallons. The The alarm is an CHS WA9-04 High Water Alarm. The float switch provided with this alarm is large, so I replaced it with a small float switch (An "upper" float switch provided by AutoTopOff) so it would fit nicely in the sump.



















*4-22-2020 Water Changes*

Having an easy means of WC really makes one’s life easier in this hobby. If it’s easy, then one is most likely to perform the changes without hesitation. WCs are simple to perform with my aquarium. For draining the tank, I utilize one of the canister filters, the Eheim 4 +600. It’s outflow goes to a T-Fitting with two valves. The output of one valve goes to the aquarium and the output of the other valve goes to a drain line that goes outside and dumps water onto the roof. From there in goes down into the rain gutter, and then out to planter areas around the perimeter of the backyard. Using the canister creates a greater flow rate than if it was just gravity fed, with the cannister flow rate under gravity assist being about 3 GPM

For filling the aquarium, I pump water from the ground level RODI Shed via the Iwaki pump to the sump next to the aquarium, and from there it gets pumped into the tank via the Eheim 1260. The Iwaki pump is an MD-70RLT and flow rate to the sump is 3 GMP.

The complete WC takes around 20 minutes. Ten minutes to discharge 30 gallons, and another ten minutes to replace the 30 gallons.










Has anyone noticed that I really like labeling equipment!









Piping on the right is the drain line, and the piping on the left is incoming water from the RODI shed.










During vacations I’ll have friends do the WC. I’ve developed a check list for them to follow. Fortunately I’ve have not had any problems with WCs while I’m away!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great start for a Tank Journal! You definitely have the filtration side of the aquarium covered. 
Very interesting co2 system - a lot of thought in that one. Will have to spend a bit more time reading thru your text.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow! This is amazing. Your tank is stunning and your fish are very, very healthy and vibrant looking. Those Marble hatchets are extraordinary!

I am a fish person, so I dont know anything about all the intricacies of your charts, fertilizers etc... but, I can tell you are organized and very serious about the hobby. Your gorgeous plants are a testament to this. 

Thanks for sharing your tank journal, it is one of the most beautiful tanks I have seen on here. I like it because it is still natural-looking- not contrived.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Well Ken I think you just set a new standard for an opening post in a journal.

You told a great story describing how you got into the hobby, and I have to say the early results look fantastic.

The funniest line to me was this............................


Ken Keating1 said:


> And then I found this site


I know exactly what you mean. After being low tech for years (not that I knew at the time I was "low tech"), I stumbled across this site and saw a few tanks in all their glory.........and well, that was it.

Really looking forward to the next posts and seeing where this goes.

And thanks again for your input with reformatting the spreadsheet. It was good to collaborate with you, and I have a feeling you are going to be a plus for this this site and the hobby. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow you really came a long way in just over a year! Great post.

Speaking of acronyms, now we all have a new one to learn - the VV Reactor  I like that design, as the bubbles get smaller the chambers get bigger. Genius


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Showed your pictures to my wife: "you have a long way to go, hon".


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Those Marble hatchets are extraordinary!


The interesting part of the photo is if you zoom in and look at location of their mouths, they're mostly on top. I had never noticed this before until looking closely at the photo.


----------



## CMcNam (Dec 5, 2018)

*picks jaw up off floor*

Damn. Showing this to my brother with a 55 gallon. That's how you make an introduction!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Greggz: The funniest part for me was my thinking I could go down to the LFS and for less than $50.00 more I could purchase some fish and I would have a complete tank, just feed the fish and clean out the filter every couple of months and it would be very easy. Little did I know what I was getting myself into!


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @Greggz: The funniest part for me was my thinking I could go down to the LFS and for less than $50.00 more I could purchase some fish and I would have a complete tank, just feed the fish and clean out the filter every couple of months and it would be very easy. Little did I know what I was getting myself into!


Yeah, that slope is *very* slippery. lol

Nicely done.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Very nice tank and journal Ken.

I think we all can relate. Getting into this hobby thinking lights,water, filtration plants...done... little did we know how much attention to detail and knowledge it really takes to have a planted tank. Theres no turning back now.Lol


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Glad I stumbled onto this, following along for sure!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad to see this one started up Ken! It is amazing what can be accomplished in relatively little time when there is passion involved, which you clearly have! Great, healthy looking tank-- and nice work with documenting details of filtration method and CO2! I really like the idea behind the reactor you have created.

It is funny how this site works-- I had probably stalked it for a year or more before I even considered trying planted (along with some YouTube videos). It just seemed so intense that I was not sure I could pull it off. Now that I am here and running my own 55 planted I love most every aspect of this hobby.

Looking forward to hearing more about this tank and the conversations that are started! Subscribed!


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a very similar setup, 55 gallon, 18inches high and running 2x satellite pro plus with similar CO2 output. I'm running the lights 8h and getting some BBA and small amount of green algae. My planeload is probably even higher than yours. Your tank looks pristine. Do you have any advice in terms of lighting length and strength? Are you running the satellite pro plusses at 100%? 

Fantastic job with your tank!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> It is funny how this site works-- I had probably stalked it for a year or more before I even considered trying planted (along with some YouTube videos). It just seemed so intense that I was not sure I could pull it off. Now that I am here and running my own 55 planted I love most every aspect of this hobby.


I know exactly what your saying! It's overwhelming when one first starts out, for me it was more like being in the background while reading forum posts and trying to figure it all out, but then one day you start looking at posts and it all seems to make sense.

One item that I found interesting, and encouraging, is looking at some of the old posts from folks(some whom have posted in this thread) at when they first started out and watching the improvement of their tanks as time went on. And a lot of that improvement was because of what they learned from other folks on TPT. To be honest, I'm not sure if the success we have with our tanks would be possible without the help or knowledge of others. I shudder to think what my tank would look like if I had to figure it out all my myself.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

TheLordOfTheFish said:


> I have a very similar setup, 55 gallon, 18inches high and running 2x satellite pro plus with similar CO2 output. I'm running the lights 8h and getting some BBA and small amount of green algae. My planeload is probably even higher than yours. Your tank looks pristine. Do you have any advice in terms of lighting length and strength? Are you running the satellite pro pluses at 100%?


The front Satellite Pro + runs for 6:15 hours. That includes the 15 minute up and down ramp times at start and finish. Other than the ramp up and ramp down periods, it's on at 100%. The Finnex back light is on for 5 hours at 100%. For your set up, try reducing the photo-period down to what I have. 

"My plant load is probably even higher than yours." Remember, that 1st post is when everything is being shown at it's best! LOL.

Below is when I let the tank go into "Jungle Mode". The plants were thick enough such that it blocked a lot of light as can be seen in the darkness in the photo. Sometimes it just fun to let it go into jungle mode and see what happens. The disadvantage is the fish tend to hide a lot in jungle mode, so my current practice is to keep it cleaner with more open spaces. But that's difficult with a 55 due to the limited depth.


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The front Satellite Pro + runs for 6:15 hours. That includes the 15 minute up and down ramp times at start and finish. Other than the ramp up and ramp down periods, it's on at 100%. The Finnex back light is on for 5 hours at 100%. For your set up, try reducing the photo-period down to what I have.
> 
> "My plant load is probably even higher than yours." Remember, that 1st post is when everything is being shown at it's best! LOL.
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase myself Your tank has more planeload than mine...I'm running both at 90%. I'll go down to 7h as a start and maybe pump to 100%. I just planted some baby dwarf tears, they will like that. I wish I could ramp it down to 5% or so for 3h in the evening. It's really the only thing I don't like about this light, the limited amount of control when it comes to ramp time. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure if the success we have with our tanks would be possible without the help or knowledge of others. I shudder to think what my tank would look like if I had to figure it out all my myself.


True words Ken. 

I've said before I have learned more than I can repay............and am still learning all the time. 

I will say one thing I have noticed lately. There are more and more high quality tanks, like yours, popping up with greater and greater frequency. It's a good thing for the hobby, and I am glad to see it. 

Every success (and sometimes failure) provides a new opportunity to learn, and we all benefit from that. 

So thanks to everyone who shares, and keep at it.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@TheLordOfTheFish: A couple of other issues I forgot to mention regarding BBA and green algae. I keep the aquarium very clean with constant changing of the pads and 50% WC every week. Now interestingly, I changed the ferts dosing amounts in Nov and minor BBA started to show up in the gravel(in the shady spots, low flow spots of all places) and the leaves on the anubia's started to pick up some green algae. Other plants started to have reduced growth. I changed the dosage levels and the BBA and green algae started to go away. My side my side comparisons are per below. Red cells are where I made the dosing changes.

Hope this helps.









[/url]


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Excuse my language, but HOLY CRAP!!! Simply amazing. Stunning healthy plants and fish!! Making of a California burr!!!

Definitely intrigued with the VV reactor...can you share the pipe lengths, dimensions etc.

Bump: Excuse my language, but HOLY CRAP!!! Simply amazing. Stunning healthy plants and fish!! Making of a California burr!!!

Definitely intrigued with the VV reactor...can you share the pipe lengths, dimensions etc.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> True words Ken.
> 
> I've said before I have learned more than I can repay............and am still learning all the time.
> 
> ...


Gregg, a lot of the sharing and communication on this site is due to your effort in asking others to contribute, plus your ability to be very informative and helpful in your posts. I'm on other non-aquarium forums, some of which can be a little on the aggressive side sometimes, but I can't recall any individuals that keep the conversations, threads and discussions in such an positive "we're all in this together, let's work together" attitude as well as you do. Funny, when I first approached you about making spreadsheet changes I was concerned about how you would react to someone suggesting changes on a spreadsheet that you had developed and had been using , but you jumped right in with the attitude "what can we do to make this work for all parties". I really appreciate the effort you've put into this forum and your effort in making this such a communicative site, you've done a great job!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Excuse my language, but HOLY CRAP!!! Simply amazing. Stunning healthy plants and fish!! Making of a California burr!!!
> 
> Definitely intrigued with the VV reactor...can you share the pipe lengths, dimensions etc.


Now, that's funny! There can only be one burr!! Earlier I stated 'I shudder to think what my tank would look like if I had to figure it out all my myself.' I should of added "I also shudder to think what all our tanks would look like if it wasn't for burr!

See below for the VV Reactor dimensions. Let me know if you would like any more information.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I'd be literally NOWHERE without others who shared their experience before. That's how I learned too and still am. Its definitely a collective effort


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, I'll compare my Fert dosing to what you have. Is that some sort of public layout you are using for the Fert chart? I'll post a sideway pic to my tank tomorrow. Generally everything going great except some small amount of BBA but it still bothers me I turned on my two lights to 100% today and went down to 6.5h light period from 8. Also lowered CO2 by 0.2 ppm as it was at 1.2 and I'm getting some RCS tomorrow...don't want to welcome them with a solid dose of deadly gas.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

TheLordOfTheFish said:


> Is that some sort of public layout you are using for the Fert chart?


Send me a PM with a email address and I'll send you the spreadsheet file. Anyone else can feel free to send me a request also.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What aquarium stores do you like to go to in Sacramento? 
My favorite store used to be Capital Aquarium, but, sadly is long gone.
I typically go to Aqua-works now.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> What aquarium stores do you like to go to in Sacramento?
> My favorite store used to be Capital Aquarium, but, sadly is long gone.
> I typically go to Aqua-works now.


Yes, all of us in the area definitely miss Capital! It's still hard to believe they closed their doors permanently.

Stores I go to:

Aqua-Workz, 80% of the time. I talk to James, their plant person, quite a bit.
Splash Aquarium, 15%
Aqua-Life Aquarium in Roseville, 5%. Would go more often if it was closer.
Aquarium Depot, Exotic Aquarium and Rivers to Reef(Davis): Will stop by if I happen to be driving nearby.

Others store not as close by but that I really like, especially because of their planted tanks:
Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco(unbelievable tank displays, beautiful)
Albany Aquarium in Albany
Neptune's Aquatics in San Jose


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I buy my frozen foods, some plants, and the occasional fish at Aqua-Works. 
It is my favorite store in the vicinity.
I bought my 180 gallon tank/stand and substrate from the guys at Splash. I dont routinely go here though. 

I have been to River to Reef when I was going to UC Davis- I had forgotten about them. I think they have moved to a new location since I last went there. 
I have been to the store in Roseville- very nice store... bought two Discus from them. Were sickly, unfortunately. Never ate well and persistent HHLE. Had to euthanize. 

I will look into the other out-of-town aquarium stores you've listed- thanks for the tips.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Now interestingly, I changed the ferts dosing amounts in Nov and minor BBA started to show up in the gravel(in the shady spots, low flow spots of all places) and the leaves on the anubia's started to pick up some green algae. Other plants started to have reduced growth. I changed the dosage levels and the BBA and green algae started to go away. My side my side comparisons are per below. Red cells are where I made the dosing changes.


Ken first let me say you are doing a great job on documentation. When I got started, I didn't document anything. Changed fert dosing on a whim (whack-a-mole), and couldn't remember what I was doing when or why. Now like you, I track every single thing I can think of. When you are trying to make decisions based on cause and effect, those notes will serve you well. 

Had a chance just now to look over your numbers more carefully. FWIW, I'll give you my thoughts.

First is that I doubt micro changes made much difference. Your numbers are on the low side for many micros, and nothing looks anywhere near toxic numbers, at least to me. Is there a reason you lowered B/Cu and raised Zn?

I did note you reduced K via lower K2CO3 dosing. So you went from total K per week of about 51 down to about 37ppm. I did exactly the same about 3 weeks ago, and have also seen a positive response. Theory is N & P are more available with lower K (Mulder's chart). 

Also noted you lowered Ca/Mg. I may be going in that direction as well, so will be curious to hear about any other changes you have noticed in the tank.

Now all that mumbo jumbo being said, could also be related to reduction in plant mass. Did you notice some of the improvements when you beat back the jungle? Couldn't tell when you were at peak mass or when you trimmed it down. 

Anyway, all interesting stuff and good food for thought.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken first let me say you are doing a great job on documentation. When I got started, I didn't document anything. Changed fert dosing on a whim (whack-a-mole), and couldn't remember what I was doing when or why. Now like you, I track every single thing I can think of. When you are trying to make decisions based on cause and effect, those notes will serve you well.
> 
> Had a chance just now to look over your numbers more carefully. FWIW, I'll give you my thoughts.
> 
> ...


For Zn, I decreased the amounts, from 0.03 down to 0.006. I though it said 0.06 when I looked at it after your comment, but on the second look I realized it was less.

The Jungle Mode photo was taken back in Sept. I haven’t let it get to that mode since, I sort of like seeing the fish!

Up until Oct 19 I was dosing CSM+B for micros and Aquavitro Mineralize for kH/GH boosters. On 10/20/18 I started with custom recipes with ferts I purchased from @burr740. In addition, on Nov 2, I stopped using Minerailze and started to use K2CO3, CaSO4.2HO and MgSO4.7H2O. At first, the plants did well, but by Nov 10 I was noticing some issues, the java moss became a little messy, say straggly, and the japan carpet lost a little color and stopped growing as fast as it had been growing. I made some corrections, but by the end of November maybe 60% plants were not growing near as well. But the other 40% were doing better. Because I had increased the dosage amounts of Micros and GH/KH boosters all roughly the same time, there was no way to tell what was causing the issues. So, I looked at what my ppm’s were when I was dosing CSM+B, when the tank was going really well, and I figured that I could probably still be good at 50% greater ppms, so I reset the recipe to approximately 150% of my old CSM+B amounts and substantially lowered the KH/GH amounts, which is the 12/2/18 version. With that things went back to normal. Looking back, most likely the cause may have been too much K, Ca and Mg.

This was really a good learning experience, because what I learned was don’t increase everything at once, because if an issue arises, it’s impossible to pinpoint what’s causing the issues. The other thing I learned is we’ll never obtain the perfect dosing regime because different plants react differently to the ppm’s in our aquariums.

You mentioned that I was not close to toxic amounts, but I’m thinking we need to have a term, say tolerance level, for our plants, because I believe some plants respond differently to certain ppm amounts. As and example, my monte carlo carpet really like the 11/2/18 recipe, but the HC hated it.

I had a local laboratory test the water right before the last water change and right before I switched to the 12/2/18 recipe, out of curiosity to see what the results were. The test results are per below, with a comparison to my dosing amounts following afterward. Any comments or suggestions from all would be appreciated.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The other thing I learned is we’ll never obtain the perfect dosing regime because different plants react differently to the ppm’s in our aquariums.
> 
> You mentioned that I was not close to toxic amounts, but I’m thinking we need to have a term, say tolerance level, for our plants, because I believe some plants respond differently to certain ppm amounts. As and example, my monte carlo carpet really like the 11/2/18 recipe, but the HC hated it.


Well Ken you said you wanted this journal to be a discussion, and I think you brought up an excellent point. 

IME, plant species react differently to changes in fert dosing. 

Here’s an example. I recently lowered all my dosing (except Ca/Mg). Almost every single species reacted positively……..except Pantanal? So I PM’d Burr to get his thoughts. Interestingly, he has also been lowering dosing, and guess what? Everything seems to like it…..except Pantanal! We are both seeing very similar symptoms.

So now we are both trying to figure out what it likes more/less of. As I mentioned to Burr, I am going to go about it slowly, as I hate chasing one plant at the expense of others. 

And sometimes it depends on how long/hard you want to bang your head against the wall. For instance, I can grow a “difficult” plant like Rotala Macranda Var. quite well, but struggle with S. Repens and AR Mini. Should I change things to please the ones I struggle with? I used to, but not so much anymore. 

So I completely agree with your thought that there is no “perfect” dosing regimen. Part of the process is figuring what works best in YOUR tank. 



Ken Keating1 said:


> I had a local laboratory test the water right before the last water change and right before I switched to the 12/2/18 recipe, out of curiosity to see what the results were. The test results are per below, with a comparison to my dosing amounts following afterward. Any comments or suggestions from all would be appreciated.


This is very interesting stuff. Haven’t had time to digest it all, but will give it a good look soon. I’m sure something to learn there. 

What are your thoughts on the readings?


----------



## ventus0907 (Nov 23, 2018)

What a Journal! As others mentioned you raised journal making to a whole new level. I just started mine as well but no where near this. So much thought and attention put through every details of the tank and the results are showing. Mind blown! Because of that you earned a sub!. Looking forward for more updates!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Great stuff, definitely subbing to this... That reactor, man oh man, is revolutionary! I think you may have just created the "best delivery system" for CO2. Time will tell, but *The VV Reactor is going places*. I'd buy stock in it


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> This is very interesting stuff. Haven’t had time to digest it all, but will give it a good look soon. I’m sure something to learn there.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the readings?


With the holidays coming up, I have not had a chance to review the numbers in detail. But having the tests performed has allowed me to think about what we do and I’m seeing a different perspective that I haven’t thought about before. I’m very analytical and I want to see numbers, and then apply them accordingly. My thought was, take test readings, compare them to what I’m dosing, figure out the plant uptake, and figure out what I need to increase or decrease. But there are a lot of unknowns with how plants react. As an example, we really don’t know at what ppm level our plants need in the water column to be most effective at taking those nutrients in. Say our plant’s uptake in iron is .5 ppm per day. But that may not occur until the water column is at .7 ppm, but I’m not aware of any literature that tells us this. So I’m thinking, what we should be doing is constantly experimenting, moving ppms up and down and observing how the plants are reacting. And the folks that are doing this have beautiful plants. 

So that’s what I’ve been thinking about. Well, that and what aquarium gift I need that I can purchase, wrap it up, and tell my wife look what Santa brought!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> So that’s what I’ve been thinking about. Well, that and what aquarium gift I need that I can purchase, wrap it up, and tell my wife look what Santa brought!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KZB said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


I know at my house, this would not be the first time it's happened!


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Great journal! Thanks for documenting this. I love the variety of plants you are able to grow healthy in not such a big tank.

I love Anubias, but have never able to keep them free of GSA in a high tech environment. So are you dosing only 15 ppm Ca and 5 ppm Mg every week? I see that you are using RODI water, but I am not able to understand the Ca and Mg dosing in the bottom of your dosing sheet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

vijay_06 said:


> I see that you are using RODI water, but I am not able to understand the Ca and Mg dosing in the bottom of your dosing sheet


Thanks Vijay_06. Yes, I'm dosing 15 ppm of Ca, and 5 ppm of Mg into my RODI water. With 50% WC every week, most likely this would approximately be the ppm levels in the tank also.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Attempting a Christmas red and green colored aquarium photo! Hope everyone has a good time over the holidays!!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken I like it.....very clever and in the spirit of the Holiday!

Well done.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

So beautiful and festive! Merry Christmas to you, Ken!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Greggz and @Discusluv; Thanks! Out of curiosity, how do the colors show up on your end? I just noticed, on an older laptop here the colors turn out poor, no red, almost a burgundy color. On another monitor, the reds and greens are definitely a lot better.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Colors look pretty good to me. Here's a screen cap of how it looks on my end.










Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Due to the busy nature over the holidays, the tank trimming has been neglected and the tank has turned into jungle mode. I won't be able to trim it over the couple of days due to other priorities, but by next weekend I'll be getting out the hedger trimmers!



















On a sad note, my Monte Carlo claimed the lives of two of my female dwarf neon(Praecox) rainbows today. The MC started to lift, and somehow they got underneath and became trapped. I would of thought they have been able to get back out, but no such luck. I never would of though the lifting of the MC would have dire consequences. It always a learning experience with a planted tank.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken, first off sorry about the bows. Our hobby is always a learning experience, good and bad.
Now, I have to thank you. Your "jungle mode" makes me feel a bit better about the overgrown mess that I returned to after being out of town for 5 days.
With any luck we will both be posting some "post trim" pics


----------



## CMcNam (Dec 5, 2018)

You're going to need a chainsaw to get through all that!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Ken, first off sorry about the bows. Our hobby is always a learning experience, good and bad.
> Now, I have to thank you. Your "jungle mode" makes me feel a bit better about the overgrown mess that I returned to after being out of town for 5 days.
> With any luck we will both be posting some "post trim" pics


It's crazy how tanks can look good one day, and then a week or two later they're an overgrown mess! There's been some times I want to experiment with low ferts/light/CO2 just to see if it's possible to slow/stop the growing process for a few extra days. If I could figure that out, that's be great!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The tank is in extreme jungle mode! In anticipation of our Sacramento Plant Exchange, tonight and tomorrow will be spent performing a major trimming and bagging the trimmed plants.




















I'm hoping folks who get plants don't open the bags until after they get home!!!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice picture with the clippers!

And I think I actually see a few fish in there too! The after trimming picture should be interesting, looks like a ton of mass in there.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The tank is in extreme jungle mode! In anticipation of our Sacramento Plant Exchange, tonight and tomorrow will be spent performing a major trimming and bagging the trimmed plants.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping folks who get plants don't open the bags until after they get home!!!



Gonna be some tired forearms tomorrow morning :grin2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Most of yesterday was spent working on the tank. I ended up trimming quite a lot, I wanted to reset the tank such that's it would back to normal in 4 to 6 weeks. Not only did I trim, but I performed a major gravel cleaning with 80% of the tank, so lot of time was spent moving plants from one side of the tank to the other.

Because the tank was so overgrown, Lots of the stem plants were "hunched" over. Odd, but some of the stem plants reach the top, then start growing downward and about a 1/4 way down will turn and start growing up again. By next weekend they'll be straight and I'll go through and re-trim and line them up so they'll look nicer. I need to figure out what to do with the anuibias on the left side. Those may be coming out sometime over the next couple of weeks.

The first thing I notice this morning is I had fish! When the tank is overgrown, lots of the fish go into hiding. But after a major trim, they definitely like the open water.

Prior to trimming:
[I









During the trim:


















Some of the stem plants were longer than I realized.


















I still need to plant a few more of the plants in the upper left, hopefully by this evening.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice job Ken!

The jungle was getting a little out of control.

It's all personal taste, but I prefer the trimmed down look. 

Much more pleasing to the eye and interesting for me.

And nice grouping of plants. Not the same ones you see every day.

Very well done sir!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Ken you are definitely an awesome plant grower. Even with the extreme jungle look. Major shading and circulation being cut off. All your plants look great from top to bottom. With no visible algae. Well done Ken


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow! Massive plant growth. Beautiful plants.
Those marble hatchets are where my eye zeroed in on first- I must admit. Gorgeous... A fish-girl at heart. LOL!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice Ken. I bet those fish love a little extra swimming space now!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Guessing the forearms are pretty sore now ;-) Humor aside, tank looks great! Had to chuckle a bit on the stem pic with the tape measure - have done that a few times when my tank gets a bit overgrown. Bacopa stems that are 20+ inches long have happened many times here.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Nice job Ken!
> 
> The jungle was getting a little out of control.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greggz. I go back and forth on jungle mode (JM). I like the naturalist look of it and I find it fun to see what happens when the tank goes wild. But when I take it out of jungle mode and later on look at the photos I think, wow, that was way too overgrown. Interesting enough though, because it was in JM, I really trimmed it a lot yesterday and ended up with a lot of open spaces. Today at our plant exchange I obtain some plants that I'm really excited about and I wouldn't have obtained them if the tank had been trimmed. I sort of see a different approach to my layout that I'm excited about. Sometimes it funny how things work out, and I hope this works out for the better!

Bump:


KZB said:


> Ken you are definitely an awesome plant grower. Even with the extreme jungle look. Major shading and circulation being cut off. All your plants look great from top to bottom. With no visible algae. Well done Ken


Thanks KZB! 

Earlier last year I did have algae. Then I started to perform weekly 50% WC, cleaning the canisters at two week intervals, and removing the top pads in the sump every two days and the algae went away. A lot more maintenance helped out greatly.

Bump:


Immortal1 said:


> Guessing the forearms are pretty sore now ;-) Humor aside, tank looks great! Had to chuckle a bit on the stem pic with the tape measure - have done that a few times when my tank gets a bit overgrown. Bacopa stems that are 20+ inches long have happened many times here.


Thanks Immortal1! After a few more trimmings like that I may actually end up with some biceps!!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Wow! Massive plant growth. Beautiful plants.
> Those marble hatchets are where my eye zeroed in on first- I must admit. Gorgeous... A fish-girl at heart. LOL!


Thanks Discusluv! Had a great time with you and your husband this afternoon, plus all the others. Tell John he's a great sport to sit there and listen to us speak about aquariums and watch us wrestle over bags of wet plants !


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Ken Keating1 said:


> It's crazy how tanks can look good one day, and then a week or two later they're an overgrown mess! There's been some times I want to experiment with low ferts/light/CO2 just to see if it's possible to slow/stop the growing process for a few extra days. If I could figure that out, that's be great!


Dial back the CO2 gradually to about 1/4 and dim your lights slowly during 2 week period and see what happens. You should be able to push it into a low CO2/light maintenance mode for awhile. No idea how long term it will work. I've never tried this for myself but have seen a youtube video describing it. YMMV.

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> The tank is in extreme jungle mode! In anticipation of our Sacramento Plant Exchange, tonight and tomorrow will be spent performing a major trimming and bagging the trimmed plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord! Such healthy, low algae growth. I envy you your ability to grow plants so cleanly. Nice work Ken.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> Good lord! Such healthy, low algae growth. I envy you your ability to grow plants so cleanly. Nice work Ken.


Thanks Botia Dude! It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday, really a lot of fun. And I like your recommendation regarding joining SFBAAPS, I'll join later this week.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Very nice Ken. I bet those fish love a little extra swimming space now!


Thanks Grobbins48! Yes, it's really nice to see all the fish now, and what a personality change, they're all out and not shy at all anymore. This trimming has really given me a lot of thought regarding the tank size and wanting a larger tank. The 55 gallon size is just not an easy tank to have lots of fish and display plants at the same time. Since you have the same tank, have you thought about obtaining a larger tank? My gosh, if I had a larger tank then I could empty out my wallet twice as fast, LOL!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

ADA's 120-P and UNS's 120U. About $1,200 new each, tank only.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Earlier last year I did have algae. Then I started to perform weekly 50% WC, cleaning the canisters at two week intervals, and removing the top pads in the sump every two days and the algae went away. A lot more maintenance helped out greatly.


+1.

Should be in bold.:wink2:


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Grobbins48! Yes, it's really nice to see all the fish now, and what a personality change, they're all out and not shy at all anymore. This trimming has really given me a lot of thought regarding the tank size and wanting a larger tank. The 55 gallon size is just not an easy tank to have lots of fish and display plants at the same time. Since you have the same tank, have you thought about obtaining a larger tank? My gosh, if I had a larger tank then I could empty out my wallet twice as fast, LOL!


I have put quite a bit of thought into this, and I do eventually want to make the move. My desire would be a 120 4' tank, but the issue I have is the placement. Right now where I keep the 55 (and where a replacement would go) can fit perfectly the 4' length of the tank, however, anymore than 12' deep and I am now overlapping a window. This is also my window I drain the tank our of, into the garden. Not a massive deal, but I would lose some leverage on opening the window (its its nearly a floor to ceiling window!). I'll post a picture later in my journal of this. 

With a 120 being about 24" deep, it would be a substantial overlap. A 75, with 6" extra may be feasible with just a little window overlapping. The good news is the window faces north, and never gets direct sunlight. I can also keep the curtains drawn on that window and only open the 2nd window in the room (sometimes I do this now anyways).

My other concern with going any larger than say 75 gallons is the floor support. My office (where my tank is) is on the 1st floor (I have a basement). The 2 x 6 beams that support the floor run parallel to the tank. I will note that the tank is also at the corner of the house, so there is still extra support with that (between the two outside walls that support the house and extra 2 x 6 beams that are closer that 16 on center there). Likely if I went larger than 75 I would want to reinforce the floor with some sort of jack. 

I know, long answer to a simple questions, but it is all the other 'things' that we need to think of when selecting the size of the tank we want to run with!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Grobbins48: I'm somewhat in a similar situation, the tank is on the 2nd floor, over an open span on the 1st floor. Anything over 75G and I'd want to evaluate the structural integrity of the 1st floor ceiling and if upgrades are required then remove and replace gypsum board ceiling to access the joists. But I'm at the point where I'd really like to upgrade. It's never easy in this hobby!

Bump:


OVT said:


> ADA's 120-P and UNS's 120U. About $1,200 new each, tank only.


Don't wave that carrot out in front like that!!!:grin2::grin2:

You'll be the first to know when I place an order for a new tank because the 2nd order will be with you for plants!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunning tank!
If you ever decide to sell that anubias please let me know I so want that!! So big and lovely!! Pardon me why I drool.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

AquaAurora said:


> Stunning tank!
> If you ever decide to sell that anubias please let me know I so want that!! So big and lovely!! Pardon me why I drool.


Thanks for the compliment on the tank. Funny you should mention the anubias, I've been thinking of replacing them this weekend. Send me a PM with your email.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @Grobbins48: I'm somewhat in a similar situation, the tank is on the 2nd floor, over an open span on the 1st floor. Anything over 75G and I'd want to evaluate the structural integrity of the 1st floor ceiling and if upgrades are required then remove and replace gypsum board ceiling to access the joists. But I'm at the point where I'd really like to upgrade. It's never easy in this hobby!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


There's another option that will give you lots more room for plants but won't break the bank OR floor. UNS 90U  36x22x22 dimensions are perfect for a nice big aquascape with only 68g. All that amazingness for about $600 ;-)


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> There's another option that will give you lots more room for plants but won't break the bank OR floor. UNS 90U  36x22x22 dimensions are perfect for a nice big aquascape with only 68g. All that amazingness for about $600 ;-)


Thanks Botia dude for waving another carrot in front of me! FWIW, my wife is starting to wonder why I've been making dinner for her the past week and cleaning the house!!:grin2::grin2:

I like those dimensions, that'd be fun to landscape. Do you know of any LFS in the Bay area who carries the UNS line?


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Botia dude for waving another carrot in front of me! FWIW, my wife is starting to wonder why I've been making dinner for her the past week and cleaning the house!!:grin2::grin2:
> 
> I like those dimensions, that'd be fun to landscape. Do you know of any LFS in the Bay area who carries the UNS line?


www.aqualabaquaria.com My fave LFS store down in San Jose. Bit of a drive for you though. No idea if stores up your way carry them.

PS I suggest washing and waxing her car along with a Massage Envy gift card too ;-)


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the tank. Funny you should mention the anubias, I've been thinking of replacing them this weekend. Send me a PM with your email.


 You're quite welcome!
Pm sent ^^ (2nd pm has correct email)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> www.aqualabaquaria.com My fave LFS store down in San Jose. Bit of a drive for you though. No idea if stores up your way carry them.
> 
> PS I suggest washing and waxing her car along with a Massage Envy gift card too ;-)


Looks like a nice LFS. Need to go see this one.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Botia dude said:


> There's another option that will give you lots more room for plants but won't break the bank OR floor. UNS 90U 🙂 36x22x22 dimensions are perfect for a nice big aquascape with only 68g. All that amazingness for about $600 ;-)


It is not just the total weight but lbs per sq in.
Rumor has it that UNS will make stands for their own tanks. Meanwhile, 36x22 stand is either DIY or custom.

Buceplant carries UNS line, free shipping.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Discusluv said:


> Looks like a nice LFS. Need to go see this one.


It really is. Kent (owner) just moved from a tiny location to a much larger one and is steadily getting things rolling. Hardscape section is fantastic. Very nice TC plant selection, tanks and filtration for FW & SW fish is still being setup. They have a number of nice display tanks (recovering from the move), good selection of hard goods for FW and SW with prices similar to online vendors. It's well worth a trip and is only getting better. There's also a full workshop in back where they will be able to do custom tanks, sumps, cabinetry and other projects.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> It really is. Kent (owner) just moved from a tiny location to a much larger one and is steadily getting things rolling. Hardscape section is fantastic. Very nice TC plant selection, tanks and filtration for FW & SW fish is still being setup. They have a number of nice display tanks (recovering from the move), good selection of hard goods for FW and SW with prices similar to online vendors. It's well worth a trip and is only getting better. There's also a full workshop in back where they will be able to do custom tanks, sumps, cabinetry and other projects.


 Was this the one where you got the Tucano tetras? I want to get about 10 more to add to the 8 I have.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Discusluv said:


> Was this the one where you got the Tucano tetras? I want to get about 10 more to add to the 8 I have.


I got those at Neptune Aquatics but haven't seen them since. The Wet Spot has them online. Looks like that's where I'll need to get more myself.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I think I will be ordering some from Wetspot over next couple weeks. @Ken Keating1 would like to order some fish, so i think we are going to order together to help with shipping. If you would like to get in on that let one of us know. 

I just signed up for the SF Aquatic Plant Society- I think. It was kinda confusing if I just signed up for the forum or the registration for membership includes access to forum. (shrug).


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Grobbins48, @Quagulator See below for the Sunblaster 48" T5HO fixture measurements I took this evening.










When readings are taken at a horizontal offset to the fixture, are folks leaving the meter level or are they tilting the meter towards the light fixture? I left my meter level, but the values go up if you tilt the meter towards the fixture.

Also, I couldn't take a measurement at 12" because the tank is 12" wide. The closest I could get the fixture to the back was 1.5" due to piping, and the center of the meter to the front was 0.5", so the best I could do was 10"


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow thats pretty low. What kind of bulb was in for the test?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

That does seem pretty low. I’m assuming you remembered to remove the protective film off of the reflector? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken, that does seem low. On my tank with multiple fixtures and assorted bulbs, I am averaging 110 at substrate - about 27 inches away.
Will try and take measurements for just one bulb this weekend and see how it compares to yours


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> That does seem pretty low. I’m assuming you remembered to remove the protective film off of the reflector?


Good question, but I did remove prior to measuring.



burr740 said:


> Wow thats pretty low. What kind of bulb was in for the test?


Zoo Med Flora Sun. I updated the readings to reflect the lamp used.



OreoP said:


> Ken, that does seem low. On my tank with multiple fixtures and assorted bulbs, I am averaging 110 at substrate - about 27 inches away.
> Will try and take measurements for just one bulb this weekend and see how it compares to yours


Yes, another set of comparison readings would be helpful.

When I first turned the fixture on, the light increase in the aquarium was just a little, not a lot of increase. But I knew @Greggz has six bulbs, and his readings are 110 at the substrate, so about 20 PAR/Bulb. Greggz is probably taking measurements deeper in the water, but it seemed like the 30 PAR I was taking was in the ballpark comparison wise.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

If the bulb is brand new it'll take a couple of days to fully "burn in" and be as bright as its gonna be

Something else Ive been thinking about. The reflector on the Sunblaster stops short of coming down even with the bottom of the bulb. The reflectors on my hydoponic unit extend down 1/2-3/4" below the bulb. So that probably makes a big difference as far as how much light is bounced down into the tank. Might have something to do with it

Fwiw when I tested a ZM flora sun it was low 40 something iirc at somewhere between 24" and 30". I'd have to go back and look exactly what the distance was

Also you cant really add the single values to get the total. I dont know why but the total is never as much as the singles added individually


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Also you cant really add the single values to get the total. I dont know why but the total is never as much as the singles added individually


Most PAR meters don't have a cosine correction lenses to adjust for the angle of the meter with respect to the location of the fixture, so the meter readings will be lower.

*Seneye Cosine Correction Link*

*Cosine Correction Link, More Detailed*

Bump: FWIW, my readings were taken with the Seneye Reef Monitor Meter.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Ken. Will be interesting to see if this bulb ends up putting our more after a few days of running. I feel like 30 would be awesome for me if that is the case, so long as it helps to show and develop some reds/ pinks.

Also, curious to see how it looks in your tank. I know it's only day two for this fixture, but what did you notice right away when adding it? Also curious to see what happens over the next week or so with new growth.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Thanks for posting this Ken. Will be interesting to see if this bulb ends up putting our more after a few days of running. I feel like 30 would be awesome for me if that is the case, so long as it helps to show and develop some reds/ pinks.
> 
> Also, curious to see how it looks in your tank. I know it's only day two for this fixture, but what did you notice right away when adding it? Also curious to see what happens over the next week or so with new growth.


The difference was so slight, the photos won't show the difference. I thought there would of been more difference, but is barley discernible. 

Unfortunately I can't turn the fixture on permanently until this weekend as I need to design a bracket to support it. Since the bulb extends below the reflectors, it won't lay flat. It currently rests on plexiglass supports, but the fixture got very warm, and my concern is it'll heat up the plexiglass to where it'll bend and slowly drop the fixture into the water. Since I'm at work, I didn't want to turn it on and leave it unattended until I'm assured it's adequately supported. It's never easy in this hobby!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The difference was so slight, the photos won't show the difference. I thought there would of been more difference, but is barley discernible.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't turn the fixture on permanently until this weekend as I need to design a bracket to support it. Since the bulb extends below the reflectors, it won't lay flat. It currently rests on plexiglass supports, but the fixture got very warm, and my concern is it'll heat up the plexiglass to where it'll bend and slowly drop the fixture into the water. Since I'm at work, I didn't want to turn it on and leave it unattended until I'm assured it's adequately supported. It's never easy in this hobby!


Well that makes sense to me on the mounting! Cannot have any catastrophes!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

It might just be the bulb.

When I tested a bunch of bulbs, I did it about 2" under the water surface, and the bulbs were about 10" total from the sensor. 

Range was from 55 PAR to 108 PAR (all bulbs are NOT created equal!). Truelumen Flora was 76. You are a few inches more below the water surface. So just saying it might not be as low as it seems. And who knows burning in a few days might boost it up just a bit. 

Now I did not take readings with single bulbs at the substrate, but will get to that sometime. 

Here is a link to when I posted my readings.

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1020497-greggz-120g-rainbow-fish-tank-tsp-measurement-test-1-20-2019-a-64.html#post10787369


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> It might just be the bulb.


Thanks Greggz for the link, very informative. The other cause could be the light meter. I had problems linking with the PC yesterday, and this morning I couldn't link it with the PC. I've emailed Seneye support, hopefully they'll respond shortly.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Greggz for the link, very informative. The other cause could be the light meter. I had problems linking with the PC yesterday, and this morning I couldn't link it with the PC. I've emailed Seneye support, hopefully they'll respond shortly.


I had to restart my computer at times to get it to connect when I had it for a few days. I know it sounds like the typical 'did you try this' answer, but it honestly did work for me!


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

So was home early today and decided to measure PAR with just one light on. The bulb is the standard 6500k that comes with the Sunblaster fixture. The bulb is a few months old. Lights turn on at 1:00pm and I made the measurements at about 3:30pm - so that should take into account bulb "burn in" as mentioned by @burr740 and also any warm up variations.


























Using a Senseye and a "hi-tech" holder..>:wink2:, I came up with the following

5.5 inches (just above the water surface): 76
10 inches: 61
15 inches: 41
20 inches: 32

2 inches below the light (and in air) average PAR reading was 135


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@OreoP, can you give me a reading at 10" below the fixture with nothing but air? I'm reading 43 with the Flora Sun and 57 with the Sunblaster 6500K Bulb.


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @OreoP, can you give me a reading at 10" below the fixture with nothing but air? I'm reading 43 with the Flora Sun and 57 with the Sunblaster 6500K Bulb.


Will measure on Saturday when I do the WC


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> I had to restart my computer at times to get it to connect when I had it for a few days. I know it sounds like the typical 'did you try this' answer, but it honestly did work for me!


After your post I thought, well let's give this a try again. as soon as I pick up the laptop to turn it off(the Seneye is still attached), I hear a computer beep, look at the screen, and it's showing PAR readings!! Good to know I'm not the only one having connection problems.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

@OreoP good to see a peek into your tank.

Things are looking good!

Where is the update???


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Will measure on Saturday when I do the WC


Actually, that's OK, I missed your free air reading at 5.5 inches. Thanks for taking and posting the readings. So in comparing free air readings with the Sunblaster 6500 K bulb we have as follows:

OreoP at 2"/5.5" 135/76 Par
Keating1 at 2"/5.5" 160/90 Par

For the Flora Sun:

Keating1 at 2"/5.5": 130/70

For me, we're somewhat in the ballpark for the 6500K bulbs.

Could be the Flora Sun Lamp I have is bad. The 6500K bulb is definitely a looks a lot brighter. I'll pick up another Flora Sun and compare.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Actually, that's OK, I missed your free air reading at 5.5 inches. Thanks for taking and posting the readings. So in comparing free air readings with the Sunblaster 6500 K bulb we have as follows:
> 
> OreoP at 2"/5.5" 135/76 Par
> Keating1 at 2"/5.5" 160/90 Par
> ...


PAR of brand/types of T5 bulbs varies quite a bit. 

I am guessing the Flora Sun is just lower par. But it will be interesting to see you compare.


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Actually, that's OK, I missed your free air reading at 5.5 inches. Thanks for taking and posting the readings. So in comparing free air readings with the Sunblaster 6500 K bulb we have as follows:
> 
> OreoP at 2"/5.5" 135/76 Par
> Keating1 at 2"/5.5" 160/90 Par
> ...


A lot to do with how center and perpendicular the sensor is to the light. At 2" I was holding the sensor while trying to take a steady reading. Ranged from 120 to 160. I just averaged 10 readings. The others using the mount are center and perpendicular.

Bump:


Greggz said:


> @OreoP good to see a peek into your tank.
> 
> Things are looking good!
> 
> Where is the update???


Thank you Gregg...def. owe you an update. Hopefully in the coming week! Did you have any luck with Jim/Rainbows?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

OreoP said:


> A lot to do with how center and perpendicular the sensor is to the light. At 2" I was holding the sensor while trying to take a steady reading. Ranged from 120 to 160. I just averaged 10 readings. The others using the mount are center and perpendicular.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Thank you Gregg...def. owe you an update. Hopefully in the coming week! Did you have any luck with Jim/Rainbows?


Yes we have been in communication and I hope to visit him soon.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

This morning I built fixture holder for the Sunblaster and got it going with the Flora Sun bulb around 2 PM. I also increased the Mg ppm from 5 to 7.5 ppm(I like to do multiple changes at once, that way if there's any plant changes, good or bad, I have no idea what caused it! lol).

Here it is 5 hours later and the big difference I see is the pearling. Not just streams of bubbles, but giant bubbles!!! I've never had pearling like this before, it's crazy!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Also, today I went through and removed all the anubia's on the left side, and did some rearranging. I have way too many varieties of plants, thanks to our Sacramento TPT Plant swap two weeks ago, I just couldn't turn any down. I'm going to wait a couple of weeks and see how all the acquired plants do and then figure out what to do next.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Ken Keating1 said:


> This morning I built fixture holder for the Sunblaster and got it going with the Flora Sun bulb around 2 PM.


Please do show your fixture holder too! I'm looking for ideas. 

thanks!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Please do show your fixture holder too! I'm looking for ideas.
> 
> thanks!


Will do, either later on tonight or tomorrow morning. Currently trying to clean up after today's work.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

I am really liking you tank with all the different varieties of plants. I am confident you are capable of successfully growing them all. 

I love seeing plants pearling.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KZB said:


> I am really liking you tank with all the different varieties of plants. I am confident you are capable of successfully growing them all.
> 
> I love seeing plants pearling.


Thanks KZB, but believe me I am not capable of growing all plants! I used to try, but I've learned that some plants don't do well in my tank and now those that don't get tossed quickly(rotala green is one example). I've found it much easier to use plants that like my tank, otherwise it's a chasing game with macros/micros because when you try to chase the correct mix for one plant, it may impact the growth of another plant.


----------



## Brandon splendens (Jan 27, 2019)

Amazing tank!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I've found it much easier to use plants that like my tank, otherwise it's a chasing game with macros/micros because when you try to chase the correct mix for one plant, it may impact the growth of another plant.


So true. 

I find myself doing this quite often. But it's a part of the hobby that makes it fun for me. I do keep a baseline of plants that I like, and make sure what ever adjustments I am doing, have no ill effects on those plants. Or I will I hate to see these words "give up" on the plant. This the reason why I dont consider myself an aquascaper, more just a guy trying to grow aquatic plants in a formation that pleases me lol.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Please do show your fixture holder too! I'm looking for ideas.
> 
> thanks!


I made saddles out of Plexiglass to support the Sunblaster. I have two 3/8" x 1" plexiglass pieces across the aquarium, front to back to prevent lighting fixtures from falling into the aquarium. I installed the saddles on top of these pieces.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Huh. Nice. I think at this point I just need to buy one of these things so that I can have it in my hand to experiment with the mounting.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Huh. Nice. I think at this point I just need to buy one of these things so that I can have it in my hand to experiment with the mounting.


The issue is the bulb extends below the reflector, and this prevents it from laying flat. The fixture comes with hanging clips. My next option was to install L shaped brackets in the canopy and hang the fixture from these brackets. Hope this helps.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea. I noticed the bulb lower than the reflector problem. That's why I've been having so much thought about it. Otherwise, we can just rest it on the rim of the tank and go.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken- When you have a chance can you give some more details/ overview to your sump setup? I read your first post again, and all this sump talk on the forum really has me wondering how difficult it would be to set it up, especially with the ease of maintenance ongoing. Part of me is thinking to use a 29 gallon tank ($1/ gallon sale) and create one. I am watching all the videos, but it is also good to hear from a trusted source. Here are some questions (I am sure I am missing things)



Can you provide more details on your overflow (pictures :grin2? Have you ever had an issue with the siphon breaking? Power outrages?
Any noise from sump, splashing, etc?

What do you use for a return pump?

What is your return in the tank?

General overview of mechanical (I do see this from post 1- curious how it looks all together and running), biological, etc? Why did you chose filter pads vs. socks? Do you clean and reuse the pads or toss them?

Again, when you have time (I know this is a big ask) I would love to learn more and see if I can apply a sump with overflow box (not drilling my tank at this time) to my 55 gallon.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there a record for how many different varieties of plants can be shoved into the right side of an 55 gallon aquarium?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Is there a record for how many different varieties of plants can be shoved into the right side of an 55 gallon aquarium?


Looks like you smashed my record- I had 26 species in a 55 at one point!

Looks super healthy too! How is that sunblaster treating you?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Is there a record for how many different varieties of plants can be shoved into the right side of an 55 gallon aquarium?


Not yet, I have not found the limit at this time. >>>


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Looks like you smashed my record- I had 26 species in a 55 at one point!
> 
> Looks super healthy too! How is that sunblaster treating you?


The Sunblaster is doing great, I like it. The only issue is the top of the tank is covered with light fixtures with about 1" spacing between them, so I can't easily reach in and do maintenance. The obvious solution is to get a bigger tank! I need to retake PAR readings, one of my "to do" items this weekend. Did you get the Seneye and Sunblaster? If so, what were your readings?

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> Not yet, I have not found the limit at this time. >>>


That's good to hear, I was starting to get worried!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Ken- When you have a chance can you give some more details/ overview to your sump setup? I read your first post again, and all this sump talk on the forum really has me wondering how difficult it would be to set it up, especially with the ease of maintenance ongoing. Part of me is thinking to use a 29 gallon tank ($1/ gallon sale) and create one. I am watching all the videos, but it is also good to hear from a trusted source. Here are some questions (I am sure I am missing things)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of issues with the 55G tank, one of which there’s hardly any room underneath for a sump. And the tempered glass.

I highly recommend a sump, it keeps the water level in the tank at the same level, much easier to clean out filter pads, hides equipment (heaters, pH probes, filter media), definitely worth it. The sump I have is a 20-gallon high aquarium.

The overflow is a siphon type, a *Lifereef Nano.* It is quiet, but not as quiet as I would like. Eshopps makes them also. The siphon won’t break during a power flow, so there’s no problems there. The only way the siphon will break is if it gets a lot of air bubbles in the siphon tube.

Ideally, I’d get a Modular Marine overflow, and pipe it up bean-animal style. I just purchased one for another tank, very nice, high quality, but would require drilling for the 55-gallon tank which I believe is all tempered glass so it can’t be done.

The sump pump is an Eheim 1260.

I tried socks, what a mess, difficult to clean, plus expensive. Will never use again, the pads are so much easier. I replace the pads every week.

Return is via a nozzle, will take photos and post later.

The sump is next to the stand. I figured I was going to be doing a lot of fiddling and experimenting the first year, so that was fine because I wanted quick access. Doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to upgrade to a larger tank with a custom sump stand next to it. My next little project!

That's a brief description. I plan on doing a detailed thread on the sump sometime shortly.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The Sunblaster is doing great, I like it. The only issue is the top of the tank is covered with light fixtures with about 1" spacing between them, so I can't easily reach in and do maintenance. The obvious solution is to get a bigger tank! I need to retake PAR readings, one of my "to do" items this weekend. Did you get the Seneye and Sunblaster? If so, what were your readings?


I have not purchased one- yet. There are many things I want to do with this tank and I am working to prioritize them (lights, pH controller, PAR meter, sump, etc...).

Thank you for all the information on the sump- it has been extremely helpful. I am really over canister filters right now and a sump is calling my name- plus I am enjoying learning about them and thinking how I would design one of my own. The tempered glass on the 55 is unfortunate, and my thought is an overflow costs ~$100 for a decent one... so... maybe there is a new tank in my future this spring... But I'll leave that discussion for my thread!


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Also, today I went through and removed all the anubia's on the left side, and did some rearranging. I have way too many varieties of plants, thanks to our Sacramento TPT Plant swap two weeks ago, I just couldn't turn any down. I'm going to wait a couple of weeks and see how all the acquired plants do and then figure out what to do next.


I spotted a couple of my plants in there!! They look much happier in your tank than they do in mine. I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I have way too many varieties of plants, thanks to our Sacramento TPT Plant swap two weeks ago, I just couldn't turn any down.


This adds to experience, all good.
Learning growth habits of many species is valuable knowledge for one's future.

We learn over time The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly >


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> I have not purchased one- yet. There are many things I want to do with this tank and I am working to prioritize them (lights, pH controller, PAR meter, sump, etc...).
> 
> Thank you for all the information on the sump- it has been extremely helpful. I am really over canister filters right now and a sump is calling my name- plus I am enjoying learning about them and thinking how I would design one of my own. The tempered glass on the 55 is unfortunate, and my thought is an overflow costs ~$100 for a decent one... so... maybe there is a new tank in my future this spring... But I'll leave that discussion for my thread!


Pvc diy overflow.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> I am really over canister filters right now


What issues are you having with the canisters? Cleaning, noise, just curious? In addition to the sump, I'm also running two canisters and they're running well. The advantage with them is one can run the intakes to the bottom of the tank and pick up sinking detritus, whereas sumps are much better at taking floating detritus from the top of the tank.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

AguaScape said:


> I spotted a couple of my plants in there!! They look much happier in your tank than they do in mine. I still have a lot to learn.


Good eye!! The next meeting I need to mark the plants and where they came from. I came home and dropped them into the tank and I couldn't get to them for two days and by then I couldn't recall where some of them came from. Lesson learned. 

AguaScape, I can tell you're learning fast from your posts, but let me warn you about this hobby, the more learn, the more you feel there is even more to learn, it's a never ending cycle!!!

Bump:


Maryland Guppy said:


> This adds to experience, all good.
> Learning growth habits of many species is valuable knowledge for one's future.
> 
> We learn over time The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly >


I agree, half the fun is seeing what grows and how it grows. At our Sacramento meeting, I acquired way too many plants, but there's quite a few I really like that I didn't even know existed, so acquiring too many plants really worked out for the better, I have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Good eye!! The next meeting I need to mark the plants and where they came from. I came home and dropped them into the tank and I couldn't get to them for two days and by then I couldn't recall where some of them came from. Lesson learned.
> 
> AguaScape, I can tell you're learning fast from your posts, but let me warn you about this hobby, the more learn, the more you feel there is even more to learn, it's a never ending cycle!!!


No doubt! I find that the more I learn, the more I realize that I still need to learn more. I think I have a handle on the CO2 and lights end of things. The area I really need to focus on is ferts now (liquid ferts are not an ideal solution for me when going into higher tech). I will be leaning on you for some expertise there.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

About three months after starting up the aquarium, WCs were starting to get old, plus I wanted to start using RODI water. I needed a RODI/WC system that was easy and quick to use, otherwise WCs weren’t going to happen as often as they should. To complicate the issue, the aquarium is on the 2nd floor. After looking inside the house to see where I could install an RODI system and looking at reef forum sites I decided to install a system outside at ground level and pump water up to the 2nd floor. The reef forum sites are excellent for plumbing ideas, they really delve into the details. Plumbing wise, the reefers are way ahead of us planted tank folks. I didn’t have enough room inside for the type of system I wanted, so outside it went.

The aquarium is in the center of the house, more towards the west, and the west side of the house would of perfect for the shed. But here in Sacramento, temps can get up to 110-115 in the summer, and the west side of the house gets the hot afternoon sun, so temps can easily get up to 120 to 130. Unfortunately, the RO membranes are only rated for 117 degrees, and anything above that damages the membranes, to I installed the shed on the east side of the house which receives afternoon shade and is substantially cooler. Unfortunately, this was farther away, so I had to run external piping to get to the room where the aquarium was located.

The RODI shed houses the RODI system, pump, storage tank and support equipment. The filter is a Sprectrapure Mega MaxCap 180GPD 5 Stage RODI system with the output flowing into a 55 gallon storage tank via a float valve. The shed also houses an Iwaki pump that’s used to pump water to the 2nd floor aquarium sump and to recirculate water back to the RODI storage tank. The RODI/WC system is the best thing I did for maintaining pristine water conditions. Now I can perform a 30-gallon water change in 20 minutes, so it’s no longer a hassle. Plus, I noticed a big improvement in fish and plant health and algae that I did have disappeared, most likely due to the new clean water parameters.

The air pump is an Alita AL-6A air pump. I got tired of purchasing small, inexpensive type pumps that would either make too much noise or couldn’t provide enough pressure to supply air to an air stone at the bottom of the tank. The Alita air output is 20 Liters per Minute (LPM) with no load. With the 6” air diffuser I’m using, it’s probable putting out 6-8 LPM, which is a lot of air. Think of it as three to four 2-liter soda bottles of air being released in an aquarium within a minute. With this much air, it’s moving a lot of water as can be seen in the photo below. The pump is very quiet. I’m really impressed with its quality, I highly recommend it. Typically, I run the air pump 24/7 because I like to keep the storage tank water well aerated, but mainly because after a water change I dump the GH/KH booster into the tank, and the air pump keeps the water circulated enough to ensure the KG/GH get dissolved by the time for the next water change.

For valves, I used Cepex true union valves. Lots of reefer folks recommend and use these valves. I’ve had issues with the regular cheap valves you can get at any big box store, and I didn’t want issues with these. Very smooth operating when closing or opening, no sticking, very effortless when turning. They’re cost about $22 each as opposed to the cheap valves which cost $6-$7, but for me they were well worth the extra cost.

I installed a backcheck valve to ensure water stayed in the line from the shed up to the 2nd floor. I didn’t want air to get in the piping because air would cause splattering and gurgling upon exiting the pipe into the sump and the backcheck valve keeps the water in the piping without allowing air back in.

The valve arrangement allows different options for water flow. I can either direct all the pump water back into the tank, direct it upstairs, or discharge it to a hose that I can use to fill up buckets. At the end of the piping on the 2nd floor there’s a valve. The valve arrangement in the shed also allows me to recirculate a small amount of water into the RODI tank while I’m pumping water upstairs. This is important to prevent overheating of the pump in the event the valve on the 2nd floor remains closed for long periods of time. The pump is a centrifugal pump, and if it’s dead headed for long periods it’ll heat the pump enough to cause damage.

The water pump is an Iwaki, Model MD-70RLT-115V, rated at 1/4th HP, with a max head height of 32’ and a max flow of 27 GPM. When I have the system in recirculation mode there’s a lot of water flow back into in the storage tank. I wanted this to ensure I was able to thoroughly mix any GH/KH Boosters. With the amount of water flow I have into the storage tank I can probably keep BDBS suspended!

The RODI shed is a Rubbermaid shed I purchased from an individual on Craigslist.

For piping, I installed ¾” Schedule 40 PVC piping out the RODI shed and then transitioned to PEX piping and then flexible braided tubing to the 2nd floor level, the transitioned back to PVC piping into the house. The reason I used PEX is I wanted to experiment with using it. Looking back, PVC piping would have been easier and much less expensive to install. PEX is purchased coiled up and trying to get PEX into a straight line took a lot of effort and bending. It’s absolutely great for concealed work as you can route it around obstructions and fish tape it through walls, but for exposed work use PVC piping.

Half the fun of this hobby is just building stuff!	If anyone has questions, feel free to ask.




























The air pump provides enough air to move a lot of water in the storage tank.









The bottom of the storage tank. I'm always amazed how clear RODI water is.









The Spectrapure RODI system configuration.


















PVC Piping exits the side of the shed, heads up the chimney, and then under the eves. Piping is painted to blend in with the chimney.









PVC has transitioned to PEX and is now heading west.









PEX has been transitioned into flexible tubing and goes up onto the first floor roof and into the 2nd floor room where the sump and aquarium are located. Tubing has a double layer UV resistant tape cover to prevent sun damage to the tubing. The pipe on the right is for discharging water from the aquarium during water changes.









Wall penetration into the house. The block under the piping is used to secure the PVC piping and to prevent it from spinning in the event I'm working on the piping from the interior side of the wall.









The cold water connection is made in the garage. On the 1" copper line to the house hot water heater, I installed a 1" tee with a 1/2" reducing side connection. From there I extended 1/2" copper tubing to a gate valve, then installed 3/8" polyethylene tubing to the shed.


















This is a night time photo showing the lighting with a 8' LED lighting strip. Plenty of light, which works out great in the winter with it gets dark at 5PM.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Next time, build the house around the tank.
Impressive work.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Planted Tank Geek Award is definitely due here! >

Awesome job! >

Only one thing crosses my mind that I would do different.
I'd mount the entire shed on a plastic pallet.
If it ever needed moving put the forks on the tractor and go for it.
Must be farm mentality kicking in. :grin2:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I've got to digest this post later when I have more time, but at first glance, very, very impressive!!

Shows a great deal of innovation and dedication. 

NASA could use a guy like you!!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Very impressed. By the looks of your tank. All your Effort is paying off. Well done Mr.Ken


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken, you do know the downside to this - property tax will sky rocket. And it doesn't help that you are so close to the politicians!! >>:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OVT said:


> Next time, build the house around the tank.
> Impressive work.


Thanks @OVT, plus I like your sense of humor! BTW, I really like the two Nmphoides Hydrophillia (Taiwan) plants I obtained from you, there's now five plants and they're doing well, they're turning into one of by favorite plants.






















Maryland Guppy said:


> Planted Tank Geek Award is definitely due here! >
> 
> Awesome job! >
> 
> ...


Thanks Maryland Guppy! BTW, I was raised on the farm, and I was thinking about a 3 point hitch in lieu of the pallets, lol!



Greggz said:


> I've got to digest this post later when I have more time, but at first glance, very, very impressive!!
> 
> Shows a great deal of innovation and dedication.
> 
> NASA could use a guy like you!!:wink2::wink2:


Thanks Greggz! I'm not sure NASA would have the budget for the aquarium I want!!



KZB said:


> Very impressed. By the looks of your tank. All your Effort is paying off. Well done Mr.Ken


Thanks KZB!



OreoP said:


> Ken, you do know the downside to this - property tax will sky rocket. And it doesn't help that you are so close to the politicians!! >>:wink2::wink2:


I work 4 blocks away from the Capital so those folks are close in proximity. With the water supply going upstairs, water being dicharged weekly and Sunblasters being delivered to the front door, my neighbors are probably thinking I have a pot growing operation going on in the house!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The color of the Nymph. "Tawaain" is pretty amazing- it just makes everything "pop-out" in color around it. 
Yours looks much better than mine does, but you have one of those green * aqua * thumbs.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I love the RODI shed. It is giving me ideas. Expensive and complicated ideas... I would have the same problem with heat in an outdoor setup, but I do have a nearby closet that could be used. 

<Pushes those idea towards the back of my mind so I can focus on current projects>


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> The color of the Nymph. "Tawaain" is pretty amazing- it just makes everything "pop-out" in color around it.
> Yours looks much better than mine does, but you have one of those green * aqua * thumbs.


I'm not sure about green aqua thumbs, it's more like trial, error and luck!

Did the Crypt Nurii Rabuensis below come from you? It's also one of my favorites, it has a unique pattern on the leaves. It'll be interesting to see how it turns out once it matures.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I'm not sure about green aqua thumbs, it's more like trial, error and luck!
> 
> Did the Crypt Nurii Rabuensis below come from you? It's also one of my favorites, it has a unique pattern on the leaves. It'll be interesting to see how it turns out once it matures.


 Yes, the crypt. N. "Raubensis" did come from me- it looks great! Very cool!
I have a few more varieties that Ive picked up that Ill bring to our next next exchange.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

AguaScape said:


> I love the RODI shed. It is giving me ideas. Expensive and complicated ideas... I would have the same problem with heat in an outdoor setup, but I do have a nearby closet that could be used.
> 
> <Pushes those idea towards the back of my mind so I can focus on current projects>


Just a heads up, the RODI system does make a "high pressure going through an orifice" noise as it's processing water. I thought it would be dead quiet, but it's not.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Just a heads up, the RODI system does make a "high pressure going through an orifice" noise as it's processing water. I thought it would be dead quiet, but it's not.


The closet I am thinking of is in an unused room. Possibly will end up being a work out room. Or it could become a gallery if my MTS gets completely out of control.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> What issues are you having with the canisters? Cleaning, noise, just curious? In addition to the sump, I'm also running two canisters and they're running well. The advantage with them is one can run the intakes to the bottom of the tank and pick up sinking detritus, whereas sumps are much better at taking floating detritus from the top of the tank.


Probably me just being annoyed with them more than anything right now. They are not horrible- for me it is my current setup. Both canisters are in a large 40ish gallon rubbermaid container under the aquarium. With all the equipment down there is can be annoying and a pain to get them out without making a huge mess. For on of my canisters it is not horrible as I have the pre-filter canister that I can clean the mechanica out, but for the largest canister the mechanical filtration is at the bottom. 

So really just a slight complaint (not the end of the world) on the cleaning. In my head a sump where I can swap out padding, socks, etc. with easier access seems more convenient! 


Also- I read through about the RODI system, and will need to read a few more times to fully take in the amount of work and planning that went into creating it. Amazing work, and thank you for sharing your experiences with this community!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That RO shed is something else, Wow!!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Probably me just being annoyed with them more than anything right now. They are not horrible- for me it is my current setup. Both canisters are in a large 40ish gallon rubbermaid container under the aquarium. With all the equipment down there is can be annoying and a pain to get them out without making a huge mess. For on of my canisters it is not horrible as I have the pre-filter canister that I can clean the mechanica out, but for the largest canister the mechanical filtration is at the bottom.
> 
> So really just a slight complaint (not the end of the world) on the cleaning. In my head a sump where I can swap out padding, socks, etc. with easier access seems more convenient!
> 
> ...


I hear you, especially on the lack of room underneath! If I would of known what I was getting myself into on the 55 G, it would of been at least 75+ or larger. And another problem is there's really no room underneath for a sump. That's why mine is on the side. Thanks for the complement on the work, I'm hoping others will be able to use the info to help them out or allow them to "look outside the box" for alternative methods of RODI systems. Umm, maybe that term should be "look outside the house"!!

Bump:


burr740 said:


> That RO shed is something else, Wow!!


Thanks burr740!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> If I would of known what I was getting myself into on the 55 G, it would of been at least 75+ or larger.


Yeah really that was the first thing I thought of when I read about the set up.

That is a LOT of work for a 55G.

I'm thinking more like 120G plus!

And as a side note, I just love projects like this. It will bring a smile to your face for a long time, and tough to put a price on that.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Yeah really that was the first thing I thought of when I read about the set up.
> 
> That is a LOT of work for a 55G.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I found the TPT site AFTER I purchased the tank! Oh well, lessons learned. At least misery likes company, isn't that right @Grobbins48!:grin2:

I'm with you Gregg, projects involving building something are a fun aspect of this hobby. I also enjoy the research aspect. I spent a day looking at some of the reefing plumbing projects, some really neat ideas and projects, it makes mine look like a piece of cake. Some have entire basements or rooms dedicate to just equipment, pretty fascinating.

It's also fun when the project is completed and working as planned. For the RODI Shed project, the biggest enjoyment is it's made WCs so much easier to perform and schedule and that's made a big difference in the plant and fish health aspect. Since the shed came "online" in March I have not lost any fish due to health issues. I've lost hatchet fish because they've jumped out and a couple of rainbows because they've got caught under the MC carpet, but none have been lost due to health. That made the project well worth the effort to put it together.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Unfortunately, I found the TPT site AFTER I purchased the tank! Oh well, lessons learned. At least misery likes company, isn't that right @Grobbins48!:grin2:


Ain't that the truth! You a quite good company though!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You guys are doing a great job with these 55s. Both of your tanks look a lot bigger in pictures, which is no small feat!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

burr740 said:


> You guys are doing a great job with these 55s. Both of your tanks look a lot bigger in pictures, which is no small feat!


Thanks Burr, that really means a lot, I appreciate it!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Maryland Guppy! BTW, I was raised on the farm, and I was thinking about a 3 point hitch in lieu of the pallets, lol!


Thought about you today while moving hay.
3 point forks working from behind could be difficult.
Just like a hay spike on the 3 point, huge rolls still drag on some dirt.

After I release the bucket and grab the hay spike I am pyramid stacking my rolls up high!

But then I had a lightbulb moment, what if I had 3 point forks and a 300 gallon square tote?
Filled with water I'd have 2500lbs of ballast in the back for lifting the heavy stuff.
It would prevent those times when your backside puckers up and tries to eat the seat! >


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

burr740 said:


> You guys are doing a great job with these 55s. Both of your tanks look a lot bigger in pictures, which is no small feat!


Thanks Burr for the complement. And to be honest, you've been a great inspiration and help, either via your posts or emails, not only to me but probably to a lot of folks here on TPT. I've learned a lot by seeing what you're done and what you've written, your contribution to this hobby is very much appreciated!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I lean a lot from everyone else too. It really is a never ending process


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Thought about you today while moving hay.
> 3 point forks working from behind could be difficult.
> Just like a hay spike on the 3 point, huge rolls still drag on some dirt.
> 
> ...


You know, with the 3 point fork and 300 gallon tote, you could hook up a pump to the PTO and get those WCs done pretty quickly!!

Do folks still use harrow beds or are those a relic of the past? I spent a lot of time during high school baling hay early mornings and picking it up with the harrow bed later that afternoon. I got really good at being able to tell what the time the dew was coming in.

Bump(Edit: Umm, this was supposed to be a separate post. Is there a way to force a new post from being bumped into the previous post?): So here's my tank as of today. I sure have a lot of different plants in there. It's going to be interesting what direction I'll be taking this over the next four to six weeks. Either let it go and have a lot of different colors or start to remove plants to reduce the number of species.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Do folks still use harrow beds or are those a relic of the past?


Not a relic, got a buddy that's deep in debt with John Deere.
But they have advanced to a new level by far.

Myself, no hay yet, not until my wife picks a new farm location.
Then the production of hay will come, she's looking for 50+ acres.
Just enough to keep our horses happy, no more.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

One of the Ludwigia Sp Red has a really good looking bright red color this evening, not the maroon red like the others. Hopefully this red comes through on other's screens.




















Compared to other Ludwigia Sp Red's in the tank.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

The red comes through like a fire truck on my screen. Impressive color


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wow, look at that new T5HO do work! Is that the original Flora Sun you are using? I think remember you said you ordered a second bulb.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Wow, look at that new T5HO do work! Is that the original Flora Sun you are using? I think remember you said you ordered a second bulb.


It's the 6400K grow lamp that came with the Sunblaster. This lamp appears to have more PAR output than the Flora Sun. I've been wanting to perform some comparison tests between the Flora Sun and 6400K lamps but haven't had a chance yet. I'm hoping this next weekend I'll be able to.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> It's the 6400K grow lamp that came with the Sunblaster. This lamp appears to have more PAR output than the Flora Sun. I've been wanting to perform some comparison tests between the Flora Sun and 6400K lamps but haven't had a chance yet. I'm hoping this next weekend I'll be able to.


Interesting. Will you be rocking the 6400K going forward? Or all dependent on timing? Are you looking for more PAR, or the combination of PAR and PUR?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Usually I'm pretty analytical, but lately with aquarium plants I've had more of a "Throw it against the wall and see what sticks" approach. Some times when I go through a detailed analysis and apply the results the plants don't agree. 

Visually, I like the looks of the 6400K bulb over the Flora Sun, the 6400K bulb is definitely brighter, whereas when I turn on the Flora Sun it barley makes a difference in brightness. Now, this is what I see visually, and what I see is completely different from what the plants are seeing because they're reacting to PAR where I'm reacting to foot candles.

I'll do some detailed PAR/PUR comparisons this weekend. Most likely I'll leave the 6400K in for one or two weeks longer to see how the plants perform, then switch out the bulb to the Flora Sun and see how the plants react.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

*Keating1's 55 Gal Tank Journal (RODI Shed)*

Such a beautiful aquascape! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Crypt ID?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> Crypt ID?


Crypt Parvara


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Crypt Parvara


"full grown" size? 
Growth speed?

Asking for a friend......


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> "full grown" size?
> Growth speed?
> 
> Asking for a friend......


It's probably close to full grown. See below for photos for when I planted and 3 months later. Prior to that it had been in my wife's tank for a year, very low light, like 15 Par, and it grew very slow. It's a little on the slow growth rate in high light. What you see in the current photo is different than the 1st two photos because in October I added about twice the number of plants into the group to make the group look thicker, which I think looks better. I'd recommend they be planted two inches apart.

Jan 15, 2018









April 22, 2018









Bump:


aqua-botanicae said:


> Such a beautiful aquascape!


Thanks AB, plus thanks for posting as I hadn't seen your TJ for your 40B tank. Beautiful tank and plants, and nice job on the trimming!


----------



## Dfeagley6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey Ken, are you doing anything for freeze protection on the outdoor RO lines?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like how the parva looks.

Bulbs in the 6400/6500K range typically have more par than pink flora types.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dfeagley6 said:


> Hey Ken, are you doing anything for freeze protection on the outdoor RO lines?


Our lows here during the winter may get down to 30ish during the night for a few hours, and that's maybe for only 2-3 days out of the year. If it were to drop lower I'd heat up the RODI tank and turn the pump on and open the valve at the sump to allow a few drops per minute to trickle through. That would be enough to prevent the line from freezing. For the yard sprinkler lines that's what I do when temps drop below freezing, just open a needle valve at the end of the piping run and that's sufficient. Now for folks in the Mid-West, that'd be a completely different story. Hard to believe the temps they went through last week.

Bump:


burr740 said:


> I really like how the parva looks.
> 
> Bulbs in the 6400/6500K range typically have more par than pink flora types.


Are there any advantages to the pink flora types like the Flora Sun?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Are there any advantages to the pink flora types like the Flora Sun?


They bring out better colors than 6500K (to our eyes) That's not to say a 6500K wont look better with what else you currently have. Just strictly speaking of one vs the other.

Plants might appreciate a little more red and blue but I dont think there's much difference as far as growing plants.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Experimenting with photos and different settings tonight. I've found the best shots come from my Sony RX100 III camera set in Scene/Hand Held Twilight mode. The camera takes a burst of shots and then the camera uses image processing to reduce subject blur, camera shake, and noise. I use this camera for backpacking trips because of it's light weight and excellent photos. If I use any other cameras for the aquarium then it's a lot of work to get the photos to come our half way decent. I've really learned to appreciate photos taken from other hobbyist that have been submitted for competitions, they're really a work of art and not easy to do.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great looking pics - very clear. For some odd reason the download was very slow.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Great looking pics - very clear. For some odd reason the download was very slow.


The file sizes are about 12 M per photo and it's slow for me on the downloads also. Wondering if I should reduce the sizes before posting.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah pages load super slow for me too. I usually reduce mine to around 1020xWhatever or 1600x, the latter is still pretty large for a mssg board, huge for a phone.

I really really like the colors in your tank. If that's true to life you really nailed the lighting


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Yeah pages load super slow for me too. I usually reduce mine to around 1020xWhatever or 1600x, the latter is still pretty large for a mssg board, huge for a phone.
> 
> I really really like the colors in your tank. If that's true to life you really nailed the lighting


I'll start reducing the file sizes.

The colors shown are true, no photo shopping, it evens looks better in person. The interesting part is the color of the plants varies from day to day and even throughout the day. Photos I took two days earlier, same time(evening) were not as near as being as colorful. When the photos were taken, the colors just seemed to be at the peak, but the tank's not like that all the time.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

great looking tank bro.. after looking at all these black background tanks I'm thinking to blacken out my background too...


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken great looking tank shots above.

You've kind of got your own unique presentation there, and it's working.

Great mix of plants and colors.

I use Microsoft Image Resizer. Just right click and resize before uploading them.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

I love the colors. The splashes of red here and there looks great. Nicely done Mr.Ken


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Omar EAZi said:


> great looking tank bro.. after looking at all these black background tanks I'm thinking to blacken out my background too...


 Thanks Omar. Regarding the black, it's a hard decision, when I started up the aquarium, it took me a week or so to decide which color to go with and what type of background. After searching for a while it seemed like 80% of the folks preferred black. Based on that I reluctantly decided to go with black and now I'm glad I did. It makes the plants pop, plus it gives a nice contrast. Mine is painted, which is easy to do when the tank is empty and laying on it's front.



Greggz said:


> Ken great looking tank shots above.
> 
> You've kind of got your own unique presentation there, and it's working.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greggz. Regarding the "Unique Presentation", the technique is really called "Go to a plant exchange and acquire way too many plants"!! I did arrange the plants color wise and height wise and I'm still making adjustments as I learn the characteristics of the plants. Half the fun of this hobby is to see how the plants turn out. Funny, 5 weeks ago after a major trim and readjustment I wasn't sure what direction the tank was going to take, but so far I like it.



KZB said:


> I love the colors. The splashes of red here and there looks great. Nicely done Mr.Ken


 Thanks KZB. I purposely spaced the ludwigia Sp Red throughout the tank to space out the red and break up the green. I'd would like to have some different red plants though. If anyone has recommendations let me know.


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken, truly stunning!! I am assuming you are taking pics in complete darkness with only the tank light on. No daylight or stray light from environment.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Ken, truly stunning!! I am assuming you are taking pics in complete darkness with only the tank light on. No daylight or stray light from environment.


Thanks OreoP!

Yes, photos are taken at night time in complete darkness with only the tank lights on. There's a large window on the wall to the right with blinds. Even with the blinds closed, during the day there's enough light that gets into the room such that the room, contents and myself would show up in reflection of the tank. Tank photos turn out much better when the room is in complete darkness.


----------



## lamyers3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just finished reading your journal, all I can say, the tank is amazing and that RODI shed in unbelievable makes me think I need to just quit now. Just joking, got the bug, can't stop now.>

I notice, looks like you switched from LEDs to T5. You asked me about the bulbs in my journal which guided me to yours. I like to ask which bulbs you are using and how may. Also curious about the PAR/PUR numbers. There doesn't seem to be a lot of T5 tanks on TPT, accept for the two main one, burr740 and Greggz. We can now add your tank to that list. :wink2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

lamyers3 said:


> Just finished reading your journal, all I can say, the tank is amazing and that RODI shed in unbelievable makes me think I need to just quit now. Just joking, got the bug, can't stop now.>
> 
> I notice, looks like you switched from LEDs to T5. You asked me about the bulbs in my journal which guided me to yours. I like to ask which bulbs you are using and how may. Also curious about the PAR/PUR numbers. There doesn't seem to be a lot of T5 tanks on TPT, accept for the two main one, burr740 and Greggz. We can now add your tank to that list. :wink2:


Thanks Lamyers3! The majority of my lighting is from two LED fixtures, the Current Satellite Plus Pro(Front of Tank) and the Finnex Planted Plus 24/7(Back of Tank). I just added, almost two weeks ago, in the middle a single lamp Sunblaster Nano Reflector with their T5HO 6400K bulb as an experiment to see how the plants respond. I'm estimating I have about 120 Par at the substrate, I plan on taking some measurements this weekend which I'll post. I've noticed the last couple of days I getting more BBA, which before the Sunblaster was added I only had a few tuffs here and there, but now I have some showing up on plants. The Sunblaster was running 5 hours/day, but I'm cutting that back to 2 hours hoping the BBA will recede. But the plants do seem to be responding positively to the Sunblaster. The Current Fixture runs 6 hrs/day and the Finnex runs 5 hrs/day. I believe your lights are running 7 hrs/day, I'd recommend you drop that down to 6 hr/day and see how the algae responds.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Since I've started with custom micros back in November, some plants have done better, but some have done worst. Plants that did not like the dosing were Limniohila Rugosa, Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Limnophilia Aromatica, and Myriophylium Mattogrossense. Some died completely back(HT), others stunted, or the growth rate reduced substantially. Since Dec I've been lowering the dosing ppm, but some plants still never fully recovered. So the last couple of weeks I've been researching nutrient ratios, developed some spreadsheets, and trying to get a better understanding of ratios. I'll post my analysis in the Custom Micro Thread within a few minutes after I post this post, as I feel it'll reach a broader range of folks there than in my TJ and I need feedback so see if my approach is valid.

I started last week with the new dosing parameters, and I've already notice a big difference. Better, faster growth and better colors. The plants did better in the past week than they have since I started custom micros, so finally that's a big relief.

And on fun note, last night I ordered some Persicaria Sp San Paulo from @burr740 . It's a red plant, and I think it fit right in on the left side of aquarium and add some vibrant colors to that side.

Below are my updated mixing and tank parameters spreadsheets showing the new dosing amounts. I also modified the SSs to take into consideration upfront loading of the macros.



















And a photo of the tank as of this morning:


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello Mr.Ken. I was just looking at your dosing plan and was wondering how long you been at 19ppm for K?. I been dosing less K lately, after using Rotallabutterfly I realized I was around 50+ppm. Now I am in the 30+ppm range. Want to drop it to about 20ppm and see how that goes.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KZB said:


> Hello Mr.Ken. I was just looking at your dosing plan and was wondering how long you been at 19ppm for K?.


The lower K levels have been since Jan 26. That's when I stopped dosing K2SO4(Macro) and K2C03(KH Booster)


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken, any reason for maintaining a lower photo period of 6hrs?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OreoP said:


> Ken, any reason for maintaining a lower photo period of 6hrs?


For quite a while I've kept the Finnex photo period at 5 hours, and the Current Satellite at 6 hours, mainly because of what I read for algae control. I've been thinking about increasing the hours for longer periods, but the tank seems to be doing well, very low algae, and I've just haven't got around to changing it.

This weekend I lowered the T5HO Sunblaster down to 2 hours/per day(I've updated the Tank Parameters SS to reflect this). It was running for 5 hours/Day for the past two weeks, but then BBA started to crop up in places where I never had it before. Hopefully the decrease Sunblaster hours will cause the BBA to recede.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Over the last couple of weeks I've been able to put together a plumbing diagram of my system. It's drawn very close physically to how's actually laid out. Hopefully others will find it useful. Please feel free to comment, add suggestions, or ask questions.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


>


Ken I love posts like this.

When I show them to my wife, she thinks I am relatively normal!!:wink2:

So thanks for that!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Lmao @Greggz. 

Thank you for sharing @Ken Keating1. Anyone not in the hobby have no clue what some of go through to get our tanks looking the way they do.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey Keating,

Super cool diagram It also looks like you have some really top of the line equipment in there! Hoping you can answer a few questions for me as I'm trying to build a new stand soon and want to go all out with the plumbing. 

1. Are the hourglasses ball valves?
2. Is the air pump in the RODI shed just to keep the water from freezing, or does it serve another purpose?
3. What kind of reactor are you using, and why is there that spur with a ball valve between the inline diffuser and the reactor?
4. Do you have to fill the ATO tank manually? Also, wouldn't it be easier attach the Iwaki pump to a float valve in the sump so you can top off from the RODI tank rather than having an extra ATO reservoir? I imagine this might have to do with running wires all over the place, I don't know how much of a pain that would be.
5. Any reason you prefer a rotameter to a bubble counter?
6. Is your supplemental iron still the ferrous gluconate from Seachem? I've considered adding it straight to my micros container, is that a bad idea?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this Ken. Really helpful to understand all aspects of your setup!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Greggz said:


> When I show them to my wife, she thinks I am relatively normal!!:wink2:


My wife still questions if the DEA will show up?
After noticing all the containers filled with compounds and desiccant pouches in each. >

Please don't tell me you forgot about moisture! :grin2:


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Like the "voss" bottles.  because not just any bottles can do! Take that, perrier.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken I love posts like this.
> 
> When I show them to my wife, she thinks I am relatively normal!!:wink2:
> 
> So thanks for that!



Ha ha, good one Greggz! My wife gave up a long time ago on ever thinking I'll be relatively normal, and since I've taken up this hobby it's just given her more reason to confirm her reasoning.

And don't worry, in future posts I'm sure I'll be able to ensure that your wife still thinks your relatively normal!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

gjcarew said:


> Hey Keating,
> 
> Super cool diagram It also looks like you have some really top of the line equipment in there! Hoping you can answer a few questions for me as I'm trying to build a new stand soon and want to go all out with the plumbing.


Thanks gjcarew! See below for answers to your questions.

Are the hourglasses ball valves? Most of them are. The ones with a little handle are needle valves. The one on the output of the reactor is a gate valve so I can tune the back pressure on the reactor.

2. Is the air pump in the RODI shed just to keep the water from freezing, or does it serve another purpose? Mainly to keep water movement so the GH/KH Boosters dissolves and to keep the water aerated. 

3. What kind of reactor are you using, and why is there that spur with a ball valve between the inline diffuser and the reactor? It’s a Variable Velocity Reactor. Refer to Post # 1 in my tank journal; it’s where I describe its operation thoroughly. The spur was used initially as the injection point of CO2, but the bubbles were too big and were not dissolving as fast as I liked, so I added the GLA inline diffuser. Now the spur is used to fill the canisters with water after I clean them. I fill them up with just enough such that the lid closes without water spilling over, but with enough water that the pump does not have to be primed when I turn the canister back on.

4. Do you have to fill the ATO tank manually? Yes, for now. I’ll be adding a 2nd ball valve off the riser from the pump shed to the 2nd floor so I can fill it manually via the valve. Also, wouldn't it be easier attach the Iwaki pump to a float valve in the sump so you can top off from the RODI tank rather than having an extra ATO reservoir? It would, but the big concern is the RODI tank is 55 gallons. If that valve got stuck open and I was away for over a couple of hours there could be a lot of flooding. I imagine this might have to do with running wires all over the place, I don't know how much of a pain that would be. Running wires is easy. But I prefer to do it via turning valves, just so I can watch and ensure nothing goes wrong. 

5. Any reason you prefer a rotameter to a bubble counter? Yes, no high speed counting and timing involved! The rotometer is much easier to look at and instantly know what the value is. Plus, one can use an algorithm and the readings to determine what the actual flow is. But none of this do that, we just use the relative value shown on the meter. A bubble counter just shows bubbles. Volume of CO2 can’t be determined because the amount of CO2 in a bubble is variable due to pressure.

6. Is your supplemental iron still the ferrous gluconate from Seachem? I've considered adding it straight to my micros container, is that a bad idea. Yes, it's Seachem Iron. There’s no issue with adding it directly to the micro containers. I only did it separately because at one time I thought I was going to experiment and vary the dosage amounts, but I have not done this.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Also, if you're doing a new plumbing system, I highly recommend you post your thoughts in your tank journal. There's lot's of folks here on TPT that are very knowledgeable with great experience, and willing to provide suggestions. It's much more fun to get it right the first time!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Like the "voss" bottles.  because not just any bottles can do! Take that, perrier.


These bottles are perfect for dosing containers due to the large cap top opening and the dimensions of the bottle. The reef folks use them quite a bit, that's where I got the idea. Do a search with "reef voss dosing" and there's a lot of how-to videos using the bottle. Plus I think the bottles are only $4 each. It was go to cost a lot more to purchase an empty bottle or dosing container.

Bump:


KZB said:


> Lmao @Greggz.
> 
> Thank you for sharing @Ken Keating1. Anyone not in the hobby have no clue what some of go through to get our tanks looking the way they do.


Thanks KZB! I don't believe any of us had a clue of what we were going to go through when we started this hobby. I still remember thinking "Just add fish and plants, feed the fish here and there, what more can be required?". LOL


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Thanks for sharing this Ken. Really helpful to understand all aspects of your setup!


Thanks Grobbins48! This is what I like about this site, sharing knowledge and communicating with others. This is definitely one of the better forum sites I'm involved with.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

WC Day. Plus some photos of the tank as of today. Tomorrow will be a trim day to tidy up some of the plants.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

WOW. I think that probably enough....

Nope - WOW


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> WC Day. Plus some photos of the tank as of today. Tomorrow will be a trim day to tidy up some of the plants.


Show off.... Just joking. I love your tank. I aspire to get to that level.

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Grobbins48! This is what I like about this site, sharing knowledge and communicating with others. This is definitely one of the better forum sites I'm involved with.


That is what it is all about. Sharing experiences, learning from others, and helping people. I love TPT for these reasons.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> still remember thinking "Just add fish and plants, feed the fish here and there, what more can be required?". LOL


 This still makes me laugh. I remember thinking the same thing. 180 gallon tank for $175? Filters, Fish, Lights, and (low tech) plants included? Spend a few bucks on fish and I will have an awesome setup. That was before I got into higher tech and caught the regulator building bug. Thousands of dollars later.. It is still fun and I regret nothing.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures Ken!

That is a LOT of plant mass for a 55G.

Interesting and unique presentation. 

I really, really like it. Well done!


----------



## OreoP (Aug 12, 2016)

Ken, I am sure you have seen videos of artists who just throw cans of different color paints onto canvas to create artwork. Never understood or appreciated why people pay millions for that.

Your tank reminds me of that...a mixture of random plants and colors to create a true piece of art that I can appreciate - well done!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> WOW. I think that probably enough....
> 
> Nope - WOW





AguaScape said:


> Show off.... Just joking. I love your tank. I aspire to get to that level.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> That is what it is all about. Sharing experiences, learning from others, and helping people. I love TPT for these reasons.





Greggz said:


> Fantastic pictures Ken!
> 
> That is a LOT of plant mass for a 55G.
> 
> ...





OreoP said:


> Ken, I am sure you have seen videos of artists who just throw cans of different color paints onto canvas to create artwork. Never understood or appreciated why people pay millions for that.
> 
> Your tank reminds me of that...a mixture of random plants and colors to create a true piece of art that I can appreciate - well done!


Thanks folk for your comments, it's truly appreciated. Funny, I'm not even sure how the plant layout ended up the way it is, it's all been very random, definitely not a "thought out and planned approach". For me it's been fun just seeing how different plants grow and that's the important part of this hobby, making sure it's fun. And being on this site helps out a lot with the fun aspect!

FWIW, I'm going through and putting together a list of what's in the tank. I'm at 32 different species, plus there's a few more I'm not even sure what they are. Geez, I had no idea I had that many plants in there.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> FWIW, I'm going through and putting together a list of what's in the tank. I'm at 32 different species, plus there's a few more I'm not even sure what they are. Geez, I had no idea I had that many plants in there.


Nothing wrong with being a "Grower" and a "Collector" >
Conquering the "Growing" part is a big win, some struggle.

Tank looks good too!
Is that Eichhornia Diversifolia up front left side?

Don't get in the bind I'm in.
We see our tanks every day and get used to a great density of plants.
I trim and don't trash enough, the plant mass just gets bigger.
We sell a bunch, like a tank @ a time, I've set up 3 tanks for people since January 1st with more plants than they should ever need.
Can't really notice anything has been removed. :|
The problems faced are, water flow in the tank goes to crap, bunched areas with lower flow begin to collect debris and usually turns into some form of algae.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Tank looks good too!
> Is that Eichhornia Diversifolia up front left side?
> 
> Don't get in the bind I'm in.


Thanks MG! 

Good identification call on the Eichhornia Diversifolia. It's not that common in the hobby and I think it's because most folks try to grow it as a tall stem plant and it's get leggy, plus the lower leaves tend to turn black as the plant grows upward. So as a tall stem plant it doesn't look as good. But the top 2 to 3 inches always look good with a nice green color, so I started to experiment with it as a low profile plant and I really like how it looks. But it needs to be removed, the bottom cut off and the top replanted every 5 to 7 days to maintain the low profile. I've gotten pretty quick at doing this so it's no big deal. When I replant I put about 1 inch of the trimmed stem into the substrate, and about 1"-1.5" of the plant above.










Regarding plant mass, yes, it can get out of hand rather quickly. Since January 4, which is when the tank was just a mass of plants and I did a major trim, I've been trying to be more diligent about performing much smaller trims much more frequently, and it's paying off. I though it would take more time, but it really hasn't, a quick 5 or 10 minute every other day or two actually seems to be taking less time than spending a 4-5 hours doing a major trim every 4-6 weeks. And I don't feel as guilty when throwing away small bits and pieces as opposed to tossing lots of plants during a major trim. And a big plus is it allows the fish a lot more room and they're out a lot more when they have lots of swimming space. The fish go into hiding when the tank is in jungle mode.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Good identification call on the Eichhornia Diversifolia.


Low CO2 can turn the bottoms purple then to black and this plant in no way likes any shade.
Threw me off guard seeing it short but I knew the tops.
A taller plant with high light provides tight whorls and is very unique.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Beautiful photos @Ken Keating1. Your work makes your tank look so much larger than a 55. 
Like always, very nicely done Mr.Ken


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> WC Day. Plus some photos of the tank as of today. Tomorrow will be a trim day to tidy up some of the plants.


 Lovely tank... just beautiful.
And... it makes me happy to see my sad little crypts exploding in happiness in your tank.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

@Ken Keating1 

Substrate??


----------



## ReeferRob (Dec 24, 2018)

In the immortal words of Frank Zappa, Great Googly Moogly that's an awesome tank!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Colors are popping Ken! I need to get some reds going. Ludwigia Super Red???

Really neat layout, not the typical groupings of plants we see, and I like it!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

ReeferRob said:


> In the immortal words of Frank Zappa, Great Googly Moogly that's an awesome tank!


Yes, The Fur Trapper!

"The Crux of the Biscuit is the Apostrophe"


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KZB said:


> Beautiful photos @Ken Keating1. Your work makes your tank look so much larger than a 55.
> Like always, very nicely done Mr.Ken


Thanks KZB! The 55G is such a challenging tank, I think i'd much prefer a 120G and have it look like a 180G!



Discusluv said:


> Lovely tank... just beautiful.
> And... it makes me happy to see my sad little crypts exploding in happiness in your tank.


Thanks DL! The Crypt Nurii is really doing well, but the Flamingos are taking their sweet time adjusting, little to no growth. But yesterday it appears one may have a new leaf sprouting, so maybe they'll start to turn around.



Quagulator said:


> @Ken Keating1
> 
> Substrate??


Eco-Complete!!



ReeferRob said:


> In the immortal words of Frank Zappa, Great Googly Moogly that's an awesome tank!


Thanks RR!



Grobbins48 said:


> Colors are popping Ken! I need to get some reds going. Ludwigia Super Red???
> 
> Really neat layout, not the typical groupings of plants we see, and I like it!


Thanks G48! Yes, those are the Super Reds. There's some Persicaria Sp San Paulo, upper left side of the tank that are providing some red color also. I just received these from @burr740 on Wednesday, and they're just starting to come back around from shipping stress as I notice last night the leaves are perking up and there's some new growth. I'm trying to work it out so there's a green background with the red San Paule in front of the green, right next to the green Nymphoides hydrophylla 'Taiwan', and then some green lower in front. Not sure if it'll work out but it'll be fun to see what happens.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Another late night in very cold, snowy Vermont reading a wonderful tank Journal. Ken, your tank is beautiful, amazing! Thank you for generously sharing. Really inspiring and informative. Though I don't miss the traffic in NoCal, I do miss the many LFS's and planted tank community. Not much of one here. Looking forward to reading much more going forward. Love reading the feedback, questions and comments too, to which you so generously respond in detail. Really helpful.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

dang said:


> Another late night in very cold, snowy Vermont reading a wonderful tank Journal. Ken, your tank is beautiful, amazing! Thank you for generously sharing. Really inspiring and informative. Though I don't miss the traffic in NoCal, I do miss the many LFS's and planted tank community. Not much of one here. Looking forward to reading much more going forward. Love reading the feedback, questions and comments too, to which you so generously respond in detail. Really helpful.


Thanks Dan for your post, it's really appreciated, and complements coming from an artist like you really makes all the effort put into the tank and journal well worth it. I had to show my wife your post this morning, and that doesn't happen very often! Love your artwork, beautiful, now that's a special talent!

In looking at your website bio it looks like you were living in Calif through the mid-90's, and if so, traffic has even gotten worst. It used to be on the weekends the freeways were wide open, but not so much anymore. Just more scheduling is required to get from one location to another in a timely manner. But Calif has a lot of beautiful scenery, so it's a trade off I can live live with.

Is some of your art work based on California landscapes? In some paintings there appears to be redwoods, and others appear to be from the Delta or Sacramento River, but it's hard to tell as these could be from any rural location in any state. Either way, the paintings are beautiful, you've really done a great job!


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks, Ken, for your kind comments. Yes, I lived in the Bay Area in the 80's and 90's. I taught at California College of the Arts (was then Arts and Crafts) for many years. Lived in the East Bay, then Marin County. For a time I had my studio at the Headlands Center for the Arts, and for many years I banded hawks at the Golden Gate Raptor Observatory in the Marin Headlands. I spent countless hours hiking the trails of the East Bay, and Mt Tam (lived on the side of it essentially), Pt Reyes, etc. Know just about every inch of those trails there. Also spent time hiking the canyon lands of Utah, out in Montana, farther north, Redwood country, etc. 

Yes, California still appears in many of my paintings. In fact, I am reworking one now that is in part inspired by Bolinas Lagoon. I also did a bunch of paintings inspired by Grizzly Island Marsh in the north bay. So there is a conversation between east (Green Mountains, Adirondacks, etc) and the west in my work. My "avatar' image for this forum is one of a series of oil paintings I did of a local pond/lake around here (many folks think it's a photo at first glance). I've even been in shows in your neck of the woods way back in the day. 

It is a different life here. I live 3 miles from a paved road, heat with wood I cut off my own land, see nary a house for many miles. Winters are long and cold... it's not for the faint of heart. But I love the connection to the land and being able to work in a studio I've built myself, walk in the woods, etc. I get back to CA from time to time, have many very close friends there (including one who has moved in retirement to Sacramento). The last several trips have been a revelation. Couldn't believe the traffic. Vibe of the place seems to have changed some... Is Ocean Aquarium still there? It is a gem on Cedar Street in SF. Was a tough block, but kind of an Alice in Wonderland experience visiting it and chatting with Justin. The ADA store that was closer to Japantown opened just about the time I left, I believe.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@dang : Interesting, I’ve spent a lot of time in Marin County, we’ve camped in Samual P.Tayor for the past 25 years, and I hike a lot in Point Reyes, probably +40 miles a year. Beautiful area, especially if the winter brings a lot of rain, which it has this year. Everything is a beautiful green right now.

Sounds beautiful where you live, very remote, quiet and relaxing. But I doubt I could convince my wife to live there! My wife and I visited Vermont back around 1990 during the fall colors, and we timed it just right and the colors were amazing. Everyone should witness this as least once, there’s really no way to capture the colors unless you see it in person. Amazing.

Ocean Aquarium is still there, and Justin is still the character. Funny, last year he refused to sell me some Otos because he told me he had customers from Sacramento whose water he tested, and the pH was 8.2 and he wouldn’t sell be the fish unless I purchased Seachem Acid Buffer. He also said all my plants would melt if I performed 50% water changes without the Seachem Acid Buffer. I politely tried to calmly explain to him about my tank, but he was convinced I knew nothing about planted tanks. Quite the character. But his shop is something to be seen, it’s unlike any aquarium shop out there. What’s amazing is he does very little maintenance to the tanks, but the plants and tanks are fascinating to look at. I love going to Ocean Aquarium on a rainy day(my daughter lives in San Francisco, so I’m there often) and just viewing the tanks. Next time I’ll take photos and post, it’ll be fun for all to see.

The ADA store, Aqua Forest Aquarium is still there, and it’s one of my favorite stores to visit. Beautiful aquariums, and one of the best plant selections around. Next time your in SF, stop by there, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Tonight the Ludwigia Cuba was pointing towards the front of the tank due to the sump return nozzle. I acquired the plant from @OVT back at our Sacramento Plant Exchange/Pie Eating Meeting back in early January, and it's grown about 12 inches since then. I like the colors plus it's been growing well. It'll get trimmed this weekend, as it'll reach the top by then and will start to stretch across the surface blocking light to the other plants.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good Sir, especially given the size of the plants you got originaly.

Personally, I would expect stronger orange color on tips and through leaf centeres - no big concern but something to keep an eye on. You can also tell this species is not that found of strong current by the shape and size of the new leaves on the crown.

L. Cuba is not that popular in aquascaping, even compared to its brethren L. Pantanal and L. Aromatica, for at least 2 reasons. I will not give the "secrets" away, not just yet, as I'm sure you will figure them out yourself. A well regarded LFS that you know, still has L. Cuba aquascaping contest on their main web page, going on for at least the last 5 years: Albany Aquarium: Bay Area Tropical Fish Store - Home of the Healthiest Fish and Widest Selection of Aquatic Plants in the San Francisco Bay Area.

Enjoy!

Bump: that LFS is the best / cheapest way to get your hands on Mr Aqua tanks (hint).


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I wish we had some stores like the Bay Area. Loved the places already mentioned, plus back in the day there was also Nippon Aquarium in the Avenues, a great place (something Factory?) in Santa Rosa, Albany Aquarium (on this thread, it seems). And sounds as if you have many places in Sacto. Not much here except down Bean town way, which is over 2 hours. Have one somewhat decent place for fish, but no plants. Good thing is my well water is pretty soft. No RO needs. 

Yes, we moved back when my kids were little (started with an academic sabbatical). Now both my kids are in NYC... hard to believe. Vermonters (Woodchucks) are a breed of their own. Unless one experiences it, it is hard to understand... a unique culture: independent yet deeply humane with profound community connection. Might be the weather or the fact that everyone knows everyone since it's so small. Where else can one go to a classical music concert and most of the audience are older folks in flannel... lol. OK, enough... don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OVT said:


> L. Cuba is not that popular in aquascaping, even compared to its brethren L. Pantanal and L. Aromatica, for at least 2 reasons. I will not give the "secrets" away, not just yet, as I'm sure you will figure them out yourself.


The only reasons I've come up with is 

1. They don't seem to acquire the orange color you see in a lot of online images, even though in my tank there's plenty of CO2 and ferts, and
2. The supplier doesn't provide sufficient growing instructions. :grin2::grin2:

But I'm sure there's must be something I'm missing. Clues?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken- your photo quality is on point. I need to stop using TapaTalk to host a majority of my photos- the quality is lost.

FWIW I could not get L. Cuba to be successful in my tank- granted they were tiny side shoots, they just did not take.

Looking really good!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The only reasons I've come up with is
> 
> 1. They don't seem to acquire the orange color you see in a lot of online images, even though in my tank there's plenty of CO2 and ferts, and
> 2. The supplier doesn't provide sufficient growing instructions. :grin2::grin2:
> ...


Maybe it likes a low-tech tank-- none of that fancy stuff with bells and whistles- lol! :laugh2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Because I'm running two canister filters and a sump, items in the water column tend to get picked up and filtered out quickly. I have Kuhli loaches and Cory's who are bottom feeders, and food won't reach the bottom unless I turn the filters off. But there's been a couple of times when I shut off everything, then the phone or doorbell rings, and before I know it's a 30 minutes later and I've realize I need to turn everything back on. So it's only going to be a matter of time before I forget and leave everything off overnight or for a full day. So I went out and purchased a couple of time-delay-on feeding relays from *AutoTopOff* and installed them earlier this week. These work out great! You push the button, power goes off, there's a time delay, and after the time delay the filters automatically go back on. The restart time delay is adjustable by opening the cover, removing the relay, and adjusting the timing knob to the amount of time delay you want. I've set mine to 5 minutes and it's a good delay, enough time for the food to settle and have the bottom feeders feast. Highly recommended.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm.. interesting. reminds me of my community's small heated pool's timer .. 

I had a lower tech solution for my skimmer at the time. It was set on a timer to go off in the evenings. Of course, if I forget to feed in this window, I miss the opportunity, so definitely what you've got is slicker. UNLESS, you have @Greggz 's uber smart timer power strip. (or even simpler, a smart plug) You could program in a sanity check in the evenings (or whatever interval) to turn on everything so it'll catch anything that got accidentally left off. But then you have to worry about the sanity check running while you're feeding ... ahh heck, you're right, you've got the slicker solution 

BUT, only if you have the room to add it in! So there, I finally found a con.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Ken- your photo quality is on point. I need to stop using TapaTalk to host a majority of my photos- the quality is lost.
> 
> FWIW I could not get L. Cuba to be successful in my tank- granted they were tiny side shoots, they just did not take.
> 
> Looking really good!


Thanks G48! 

Taking photos is not as easy as it seems. Plus the plants always seem to be on their own schedule color wise. Really odd, but sometimes the plants are really vibrant, colorful, looking good, and other times the color factor is fair. And there's no rhyme or reason, sometimes they look best when I turn the lights on in the morning, after being in darkness for 12 hours, and other times they look best in the evening, but it's all over the map. Are other tanks/plants like this?

Plus it takes 5-10 photos to obtain one good photo worth posting. Even then, sometimes I have to take photos with the phone, iPad and camera and compare them and use the best ones. Each device may be the one that takes the best photos at that particular time. Odd, one would think with the same lighting it would be easy, but I have not found that to be the case.

Bump:


ipkiss said:


> UNLESS, you have @Greggz 's uber smart timer power strip. (or even simpler, a smart plug) You could program in a sanity check in the evenings (or whatever interval) to turn on everything so it'll catch anything that got accidentally left off. But then you have to worry about the sanity check running while you're feeding ... ahh heck, you're right, you've got the slicker solution
> 
> BUT, only if you have the room to add it in! So there, I finally found a con.


Funny, I thought about the uber smart timer, but sometimes if we're out of town we'll have a pet sitter come over and I wanted something very simple, so this was as simple as it got. 

Running out of room is a pro, because then I can justify a bigger tank!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> 1. They don't seem to acquire the orange color you see in a lot of online images, even though in my tank there's plenty of CO2 and ferts, and
> 2. The supplier doesn't provide sufficient growing instructions. :grin2::grin2:


Cuba can get some nice orange/red highlights. And like most plants, it has mostly to do with sheer PAR. Usually needs to get pretty near the source light to really turn.

My guess is the reason you don't see it in a lot of Dutch tanks is that it can't be tamed. It branches like mad, and the new growth kind of twists and turns. It's a bit of wild one.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I've set mine to 5 minutes and it's a good delay, enough time for the food to settle and have the bottom feeders feast. Highly recommended.


I've had to do this with my internet router before I called and profusely "persuaded" my internet provider to upgrade my unit @ no charge or else I would be dropping Wifi all day... 

3am mechanical timer would reset the router and it was good as new for the next 23.5 hours :wink2:

Long story short, that timer is now driving 1 of the lights on my 90 gallon lol.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Cuba can get some nice orange/red highlights. And like most plants, it has mostly to do with sheer PAR. Usually needs to get pretty near the source light to really turn.
> 
> My guess is the reason you don't see it in a lot of Dutch tanks is that it can't be tamed. It branches like mad, and the new growth kind of twists and turns. It's a bit of wild one.


Interesting about the untamed and wildness. This should fit in with my tank quite well, I have more of jungle look. Right now the tops are probably getting +200 PAR, they're within three inches of the fixtures. I was thinking maybe the color I've seen in online images was caused by low nitrate, which is a route I would not take, but that doesn't seem to be the case from what I've research. The tops are receiving the majority of light, the sides not so much, so that may have an affect also. I'll be trimming this weekend and I plan on some plants around, so maybe I move some Cuba stems around and experiment with different locations.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

~ 4" across, 24" tall. @Greggz summed most of it up, unruly it is.
Top it, replant, and take a picture.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yesterday was a trim day, as the tank had lots of growth over the past week and was starting to get overgrown. So far I'm happy with the fert dosing parameters(Post # 179), the plants are responding well and doing good overall.

One difficulty about trims is how far to go. Do you trim so the tank looks great for a week, or do you trim so it looks great 3-4 weeks down the road? I trim for the latter, I just don't have the time to trim every week.

One item to note, quite a few of the plants along the back and far left side of the tank do not have the stems buried in the substrate. I attach to the bottom a 1/2" lead strip folded over in half to keep the plant submerged, and just set in place. In 2 weeks the stems have a good root system, probably 2 inches long into the substrate. I've found not burying is faster and not as distributive to the neighboring plants. Plus I've found no difference in plant growth rate, buried and not buried stems both grow at the same rate.

Here's the photos from last week, before the trim and after.

*2/16/19*










*2/23/19 Before Trim*










*2/23/19 After Trim*


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good idea on the lead weights to allow newly cut stem to develop roots before smashing it into the substrate.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

I really love following this thread and this is absolutely the sort of tank that I'd want if I went higher tech.

Is that Nymphoides "Taiwan" on the left and right? And would you say CO2 is necessary for survival?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thelongsnail said:


> Is that Nymphoides "Taiwan" on the left and right? And would you say CO2 is necessary for survival?


Not trying to hijack this one from Ken, however the Nymphoides Taiwan can do really well with no CO2- I gave some to someone local to me and he sends me pictures of it with no CO2, and it is thriving.

You can also grow it floating or rooted. Really awesome plant!


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

@Grobbins48 Fantastic, thanks for the help! It sounds like it would do well in my current set up, and I keep saying that I'll do a Taiwanese biotope one day...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks amazing, Ken- as always.

When I was looking at the photos I was struck with how much that red plant reminds me of an underwater form of Bougainvillea. 

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...flowers-bracts.JPG?itok=5s3kmsqj&action=click


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thelongsnail said:


> I really love following this thread and this is absolutely the sort of tank that I'd want if I went higher tech.
> 
> Is that Nymphoides "Taiwan" on the left and right? And would you say CO2 is necessary for survival?


Thanks TLS, it's good to know folks like the thread, your thoughts are appreciated! 

Are you in Edinburgh, Scotland or Indiana? If in Indiana and you want some N. Taiwan in a few weeks PM me and I'll ship you some young plants. The plant grows fast and offshoots a lot of young plants; I threw away a bunch yesterday, which I hate to do, so if you(or anyone else) wants some let me know because in few weeks I'll probably have plenty. The colors are a beautiful green, the photos don't do it justice. For how easy it grows, I highly recommend it.



Grobbins48 said:


> Not trying to hijack this one from Ken, however the Nymphoides Taiwan can do really well with no CO2- I gave some to someone local to me and he sends me pictures of it with no CO2, and it is thriving.
> 
> You can also grow it floating or rooted. Really awesome plant!


G48: Don't even worry about hijacking, which your not, you're helping out other hobbyist so that's great! Plus I haven't tried growing NT in a low tech tank so I didn't know the answer, I'm glad you chimed in with a good response.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Looks amazing, Ken- as always.


Thanks DL! 

BTW, not sure if you noticed, but one of the C. Flamingos I received from you is growing and adding new leaves. The other 2 just started to sprout out leaves the last day or two, so it's taken them a while to adjust to the tank, so it's been 7 weeks. That's not unusual for Crypts, sometimes it just takes them a while to get going.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

@Ken Keating1 I’m in Edinburgh Scotland, but thank you so much for the kind offer!

I find it hard to believe that the photos don’t do it justice, everything looks so fantastic as it is


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

@Ken Keating1. That Flamingo looks great!!!...Glad to see you are having success with it Ken.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks DL!
> 
> BTW, not sure if you noticed, but one of the C. Flamingos I received from you is growing and adding new leaves. The other 2 just started to sprout out leaves the last day or two, so it's taken them a while to adjust to the tank, so it's been 7 weeks. That's not unusual for Crypts, sometimes it just takes them a while to get going.


 Oh Wow! Finally starting to do something instead of just sitting there. I didn't realize how hard this kind of crypt is to get to grow. I have one sad one left- all the others have just melted away. 

The other one that I gave you is doing great, the c. Raubensis- spreading, in fact.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Today during a WC the Rummy Nose lined to let me know the water was getting a little low!



















For some reason the Persicaria Sp San Paulo was a nice color red when the lights came on today.




























Currently working a Plexiglas fish jumping shield for the back of the tank. Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken what a beautiful display.

I don't know what style to call it, but it is clearly working for you, and I really, really like it.

Well done Sir!!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken what a beautiful display.
> 
> I don't know what style to call it, but it is clearly working for you, and I really, really like it.
> 
> Well done Sir!!


Thanks Greggz! 

I think the style is called "Throw it in the tank and see if it survives!"


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Greggz!
> 
> I think the style is called "Throw it in the tank and see if it survives!"


So many of us in that boat  So happy that I have passed the 50% point, LOL


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

I always look forward to seeing update photos from you Ken. Once again its absolutely Beautiful. Keep up the good work.

I am also in that boat and if wasnt for this forum I would've sunk long time ago.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> So many of us in that boat  So happy that I have passed the 50% point, LOL


Good One!



KZB said:


> I always look forward to seeing update photos from you Ken. Once again its absolutely Beautiful. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I am also in that boat and if wasnt for this forum I would've sunk long time ago.


Thanks KZB!

For plants where the boat sunk and rose again, see the plant just to the right of the Ludwigia Red. I think it's a pygmy chain sword, but I'm not sure. If anyone can confirm, let me know. I planted about 15 of these when I first started the tank. Horrible luck, they just withered and did nothing. But when the tank went into jungle mode and I'd finally get in to clean up, I'd find a few of these doing well. Then they'd wither again with the lighting, and the whole process would start over. I tossed a bunch of them, except this one because I thought is was Crypt Parva when it was smaller. But it's now doing well, in fact, it sending up a bunch of offspring behind it. It only took 14 months for it to get it's act together! Geez, no wonder we go crazy in this hobby.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like a Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata or pygmy Chain Sword... which caused me to do a wee bit of research... the former has white at its base and sort of a horizontal ridging at the base. The latter does not. So from the photo, appears to be the latter. That is what I found.. but I am welcome to learning more.

Seems to me I've had the same thing happen over time. My tanks have been going heavily planted for 10 years, so various iterations have occurred. I am just re-aquascaping one of them, though it is small in comparison to your tank. The dwarf Sag, chain sword, and even various species of Crypts have appeared and disappeared over that time. I am draconian/ruthless in cutting these guys back in the front of the tank sometimes, so the Corys can get to their sinking wafers among the plants, as the plants can form a dense carpet. I guess the rhizomes (or probably truly runners in this case... time for more research) once established, can be pretty robust.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Today during a WC the Rummy Nose lined to let me know the water was getting a little low!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously! :surprise: This has to be the most amazing picture of Rummy-nose I have ever seen.
(Yes, your plants are nice- of course...)
But! Ken, look at those noses... the clarity of this picture! I do need to get photo guidance from you. Dont tell me you took this with an I-Phone-- no way! Take more pictures of your fish- if only for my benefit. :wink2:

You know, by the way, they call Rummy-nose tetras "canaries in the coal mine" in the aquarium. Their noses brighten and fade in color depending on their environmental conditions ( bright red-- happy with your care in every way; faded red-- unhappy with you, telling you something isn't quite right). 

Obviously, as this picture indicates-- you are making them very happy.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks @dang for the Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata or Pygmy Chain Sword comparison. My notes indicate it was one of the two, but I was never sure, though I was leaning more towards the PCS. With your research on the differences it confirms it is most likely a PCS. Interesting on how your plants do the same, come and go, plus others have observed the same in their tanks. It just make the hobby that more interesting!

Thanks @Discusluv for the comments. Most of my photos are taken with a Sony RX100 III compact camera that I purchased for backpacking trips. I got tired of hiking to beautiful spots, getting back home and the phone photos just looking fair, so I purchased the Sony, and it's exceeded my expectations. For the tank I use the Hand Held Twilight Setting that shoots night scenes with less noise and blur without using a tripod. A burst of shots are taken, and the camera processes the shots into one photo to reduce subject blur, camera-shake, and noise. But it's not as easy as it sounds, usually I have to take +20 photos to obtain one good photo. Different angles, different distances, etc all come into play. Great point about taking more fish photos, I'll start to do that!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Off and on today, tried to take fish photos. NOT easy!!! Now I have another item to learn about this hobby, fish photos. Here's the best I've been able to come up with.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Off and on today, tried to take fish photos. NOT easy!!! Now I have another item to learn about this hobby, fish photos. Here's the best I've been able to come up with.


Excellent pictures! Im loving on those chain loaches. They are so much more beautiful then I remember them to be in the fish store. But, I guess that could be said about most fish in the LFS. Did you get those from Aquaworks?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Excellent pictures! Im loving on those chain loaches. They are so much more beautiful then I remember them to be in the fish store. But, I guess that could be said about most fish in the LFS. Did you get those from Aquaworks?


Thanks DL! I looked for weeks here in Sacramento for Chain Loaches with no luck. Then someone brought in four to Aquaworkz and I snapped them up the next day. After waiting a few weeks no more arrived so I ordered 8 more from The Wet Spot. Fun fish, I've really enjoyed having them.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Those are great pictures Ken. I am wondering how you managed to get 18 fish to hover in about tenth space of your entire tank?


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

KZB said:


> Those are great pictures Ken. I am wondering how you managed to get 18 fish to hover in about tenth space of your entire tank?


I cannot speak for Ken, but I have found that if you put your face close to the tank everyday before feeding time, they will recognize you and will gather anytime that you approach the tank.

Bump:


Discusluv said:


> Excellent pictures! Im loving on those chain loaches. They are so much more beautiful then I remember them to be in the fish store. But, I guess that could be said about most fish in the LFS. Did you get those from Aquaworks?


I was wondering what type of loaches those were. I think I may need to add some to my tank. @Ken Keating1 What kind of rainbowfish are those? I love the red fringes.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

KZB said:


> Those are great pictures Ken. I am wondering how you managed to get 18 fish to hover in about tenth space of your entire tank?


Thanks KZB. Let's just say it took a lot of photos! I did throw a few specs of food into the tank, so that helped out a lot in "rounding them up"!.



AguaScape said:


> I was wondering what type of loaches those were. I think I may need to add some to my tank. @Ken Keating1 What kind of rainbowfish are those? I love the red fringes.


The Rainbows are Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish, Melanotaenia Praecox. Because of the amount of commercial breeding in this species they're not as healthy as other rainbows. So far I've had good luck, I've had them almost a year now.

The chain loaches are a little pricey, mainly because they're becoming endangered and breeders have to use hormones to get them to breed. Mine are tank raised from a breeder.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Crazy week, I've hardly had time to post or look at threads! Here's a couple of photos from tonight.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Crazy week, I've hardly had time to post or look at threads! Here's a couple of photos from tonight.


Thank you for showing the beautiful fish!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

A few photos taken over the past couple of days.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Those look like some happy plants, and what can be described as a kaleidoscope of color!

Well done Ken.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I see some BBA on them there crypts...... >

Great pics regardless!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Those look like some happy plants, and what can be described as a kaleidoscope of color!
> 
> Well done Ken.


Agreed! Amazing at how there are so many different plants in a given area, but you can clearly see each different type. Too many areas in my tank where there is a green oval, next to a green oblong oval, next to a green ___ - you get the idea


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

How is the rummy nose you were concerned about doing, Ken?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Those look like some happy plants, and what can be described as a kaleidoscope of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Ken.


_Thanks Greggz. I'm waiting for Immortal's L. Alantis to kick in with some orange color, it'll fit in nicely._



Quagulator said:


> I see some BBA on them there crypts...... >
> 
> Great pics regardless!


 Thanks Q, and good eye on the BBA. I tried copying another hobbyist:wink2: here on TPT and got a Sunblaster and what happened, BBA shows up! The portion on the driftwood may be because it's deteriorating, but I've been having BBA crop up more lately, not sure why, but it's better now than a couple of weeks ago. . 



Immortal1 said:


> Agreed! Amazing at how there are so many different plants in a given area, but you can clearly see each different type. Too many areas in my tank where there is a green oval, next to a green oblong oval, next to a green ___ - you get the idea


 Thanks I1! The L. Alantis you sent has been doing well the past couple of days. I'll post photos in a couple of days, it'll add some nice color to the tank.



Discusluv said:


> How is the rummy nose you were concerned about doing, Ken?


 It's hanging in there. Still beautiful color, but the CO2 really slows it down so I've cut the flow back a little.

Heres some BBA photos. I need to go through and clean out the decaying leaves and do a little more house keeping.


BBA on the driftwood. I'm thinking about just growing Java Moss over it, that may be the easiest in getting it removed.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly, back a few years, the thing that worked for me with BBA was having a few true SAE's (true ones... important). They can be boisterous though, and over time get pretty large. Eventually I was left with one or two, who were too large and boisterous for the other fish in the tank, so I found them a new home. My tank was much smaller than yours though, and humbler and shabbier in every way; aesthetically not in the same galaxy. The SAE's did a great job with the BBA though.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

As always Mr.Ken Beautiful pictures. I always look forward to seeing them

If you dont have an algae out break once in a while your not trying hard enough. Like riding dirt bikes, if you don't break any bones doing it you've never tried hard enough

I know you'll have that under control @Ken Keating1


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

dang said:


> If I remember correctly, back a few years, the thing that worked for me with BBA was having a few true SAE's (true ones... important). They can be boisterous though, and over time get pretty large. Eventually I was left with one or two, who were too large and boisterous for the other fish in the tank, so I found them a new home. My tank was much smaller than yours though, and humbler and shabbier in every way; aesthetically not in the same galaxy. The SAE's did a great job with the BBA though.


My only concern is I would never be able to catch the SAE unless I pulled all the plants out and drained the water. The BBA has gone down, so i have my fingers crossed.



KZB said:


> As always Mr.Ken Beautiful pictures. I always look forward to seeing them
> 
> If you dont have an algae out break once in a while your not trying hard enough. Like riding dirt bikes, if you don't break any bones doing it you've never tried hard enough
> 
> I know you'll have that under control @Ken Keating1


That's definitely true about not trying hard enough and I'm sure glad I'm not riding dirt bikes!


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

> My only concern is I would never be able to catch the SAE unless I pulled all the plants out and drained the water. The BBA has gone down, so i have my fingers crossed.


Yes, I think folks end up having to make one of those plastic pop bottle traps. They are fast. 

And I agree, your photos are beautiful.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The Ludwigia Atlantis I acquired from @Immortal1 is showing off some nice colors today!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great spot for that color Ken - give it a little more time to adjust to your water and I'm guessing it will get a bit more orange. Leaf shape / texture looks good in that spot as well.
Now for the down side to that plant - when happy it likes to grow alot :surprise:


----------



## ReeferRob (Dec 24, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Greggz!
> 
> I think the style is called "Throw it in the tank and see if it survives!"


 That's our style too. Same with fish, get the water nice and soft and see how they do.

I don't know how y'all can do the Dutch rows thing, I know I couldn't do it. Beautiful tank Ken.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

That moss is real nice next to it as well. I like the color and texture contrast.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The tank is getting more impressive by the week. The plant arrangement certaintly takes an artistic eye, an uncommon trait in engineers, but clearly on display here.

I recognize a number of plants from the "Sacramento meet", with N. Taiwan making an appearance in at least 3 tank journals on TPT. Just to think it was an "uncommon" plant only 4 years ago. Makes me happy. What happened to all of the L. Atlantis at that meet? Ah, I think I know who ended up with most of it . Next time, Sir, grab everything that crosses the table. Please keep the pictures coming - eye candy is an essential daily food group.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Great spot for that color Ken - give it a little more time to adjust to your water and I'm guessing it will get a bit more orange. Leaf shape / texture looks good in that spot as well.
> Now for the down side to that plant - when happy it likes to grow alot :surprise:


Thanks I1! Good point on the growing fast, I can see a difference between today and yesterday! I'm not too worried, I have a good set of hedge trimmers out in the garage!



ReeferRob said:


> That's our style too. Same with fish, get the water nice and soft and see how they do.
> 
> I don't know how y'all can do the Dutch rows thing, I know I couldn't do it. Beautiful tank Ken.


Thanks RR. I'm with you on the dutch tanks, no way I could round up all those plants into neat little groups!



Discusluv said:


> That moss is real nice next to it as well. I like the color and texture contrast.


Thanks DL! Do you need some Java Fern pups? There's a bunch that need to be trimmed, let me know.



OVT said:


> The tank is getting more impressive by the week. The plant arrangement certaintly takes an artistic eye, an uncommon trait in engineers, but clearly on display here.
> 
> I recognize a number of plants from the "Sacramento meet", with N. Taiwan making an appearance in at least 3 tank journals on TPT. Just to think it was an "uncommon" plant only 4 years ago. Makes me happy. What happened to all of the L. Atlantis at that meet? Ah, I think I know who ended up with most of it . Next time, Sir, grab everything that crosses the table. Please keep the pictures coming - eye candy is an essential daily food group.


_Thanks OVT! A lot of the plants are from you, including the N. Taiwan. Beatiful plant, I really like it._ *Next time, Sir, grab everything that crosses the table. *Ha Ha, I made the mistake of sitting at the end of the table to the left of you, and the plants were being passed from you to me. But I pretty sure not all the plants that got passed to you got passed to me!! But it was my first plant exchange, and I learned a lot!

Here's a couple of photos from today. The tank is getting overgrown, too many shadows, so the colors are not as diverse as a month ago. I need to do some trimming.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken looking at these pics one thing jumps out at me..............................you need a bigger tank!!:wink2:

You know it's inevitable, might as well get it over with. 

Thinking a 120G would give those plants a little more elbow room!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Ken looking at these pics one thing jumps out at me..............................you need a bigger tank!!:wink2:
> 
> You know it's inevitable, might as well get it over with.
> 
> Thinking a 120G would give those plants a little more elbow room!



Wonder what shipping would cost for a slightly used Marineland 120 from MI to CA? :grin2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken looking at these pics one thing jumps out at me..............................you need a bigger tank!!:wink2:
> 
> You know it's inevitable, might as well get it over with.
> 
> Thinking a 120G would give those plants a little more elbow room!


I've made a online request for a 80 gallon starphire glass tank. That's about the capacity of the 2nd floor joists. We have structural engineers at work, whom I've spoken to, and above 80 gallons is doable, it's just a matter of removing the 1st floor gypsum board ceiling, upgrading the joists, and replacing the ceiling. It's really easier than it sounds, it's just going to take time. 



Immortal1 said:


> Wonder what shipping would cost for a slightly used Marineland 120 from MI to CA? :grin2:


Hey, if it comes complete with Bows and a fancy box from Burr, I'm in!!!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

https://www.waterboxaquariums.com


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

Starting my 55 this week and this thread has been a huge help. Thanks Ken and all for the great advice in here.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I've made a online request for a 80 gallon starphire glass tank. That's about the capacity of the 2nd floor joists. We have structural engineers at work, whom I've spoken to, and above 80 gallons is doable, it's just a matter of removing the 1st floor gypsum board ceiling, upgrading the joists, and replacing the ceiling. It's really easier than it sounds, it's just going to take time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if it comes complete with Bows and a fancy box from Burr, I'm in!!!


If you are going to upgrade the joists you might as well go all in and get a 180.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but perhaps your style is an underwater version of an English Garden? The more I look at it the more I enjoy it- Groupings of plants are not more than a few stems, but there are many of those small groupings through the tank, with no real pattern to it. Some may call this chaos, but if you really look at the pictures for a few moments, you can find the calming and peaceful effect of nature.

The Java Fern looks wonderful. I recently purchased a small one from one of the chain stores- it is getting going quite slowly- the original leaves are starting to sprout daughter plants, but the plant as a whole is beginning to sprout new leaves. Been about 4 weeks now, and this tank is one of the things that inspired me to give it a try.

Anyways, as always nice work and thanks for always sharing!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

kreesdqban said:


> Starting my 55 this week and this thread has been a huge help. Thanks Ken and all for the great advice in here.


*Thanks Kreesdqban! You should start a tank journal, it'll be fun plus you'll obtain helpful information from others on the forum. Highly recommended.*



AguaScape said:


> If you are going to upgrade the joists you might as well go all in and get a 180.


*Don't get me thinking about a 180! lo*l



Grobbins48 said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but perhaps your style is an underwater version of an English Garden? The more I look at it the more I enjoy it- Groupings of plants are not more than a few stems, but there are many of those small groupings through the tank, with no real pattern to it. Some may call this chaos, but if you really look at the pictures for a few moments, you can find the calming and peaceful effect of nature.
> 
> The Java Fern looks wonderful. I recently purchased a small one from one of the chain stores- it is getting going quite slowly- the original leaves are starting to sprout daughter plants, but the plant as a whole is beginning to sprout new leaves. Been about 4 weeks now, and this tank is one of the things that inspired me to give it a try.
> 
> Anyways, as always nice work and thanks for always sharing!


*Thanks G48! I like the English Garden analogy. For me it's an experiment, trying different plants here and there, and seeing how it works. I do group and try to space plants throughout the tank based on color. The interesting part is I have plants that require high light and others that like low light. The low light plants are on the bottom or back, somewhat shaded by the faster growing, high light plants. As as plants grow into jungle mode, it's interesting to observe how plants react, some do better in shadows, others not so good. And it's never seems to be consistent. The Java Fern is an good example, sometimes it grow really fast with, nice green growth, other times not to much. I feel the whole tank ebbs and flows and is always in flux. I really never know what to expect*.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

Ken Keating1 said:


> *Thanks Kreesdqban! You should start a tank journal, it'll be fun plus you'll obtain helpful information from others on the forum. Highly recommended.*


I might! Would love some input from you guys


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Today's Photos, AM, Before Trim:

























Today's Photos, PM, After Trim. Fish are definitely happier, they always like the increased swimming area after a major trim. The right side is a little sparse, but the plants will grow in soon enough. 

[


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Spoiler alert, but the following are photos that have nothing to do with aquariums! To be honest, this week I’ve completely ignored my aquarium for good reasons. The reason I’m posting these is most here on TPT enjoy beautiful plants, so I feel most would also enjoy these photos.

This year in California we had optimal conditions for super bloom conditions. Early rains occurred, along with numerous rains throughout winter. This allows wildflowers to germinate early and allows them to grow throughout winter in great numbers. The locations of these wildflowers have very poor soil conditions, so if the rains don’t come early and often enough, there’s not enough water to support the wild flowers and only a few plants will make it to the blooming stage. Super blooms occur maybe every 10 years or so, so not very often. 

On Wednesday, my youngest daughter and I drove 350 miles from Sacramento to Lancaster to the Antelope Valley Poppy Reserve where we met my middle daughter. We hiked Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning throughout the reserve and headed back to Sacramento Thursday afternoon. Fun trip, we had a lot of fun together plus we able to see some beautiful scenery. Sorry for the amount of photos, it was just easier to post a lot as opposed to try to figure out which few to post as they were all beautiful. Hopefully all will enjoy the photos!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure what else I can say other than WOW! Around here we get a bumper crop of corn - fields look impressive, I guess. Bean fields are nice and green...
But what you posted is very impressive. Definitely worth the drive!


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Second that WOW!! We have a pretty good showing of our wildflowers here in Arizona too, but sure isn't anywhere near that pretty! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Ken, thanks for sharing the super bloom photos. I've seen some online elsewhere (one of my CA cousins is a great nature photographer and has posted some). Makes me kind of wish I still lived in NoCal to be able to make the trip south, especially since it is still cold here, mud season (anyone who has never been here in mud season can't imagine it. Folks without hight clearance and AWD can't even make it to my house for a couple of weeks because the dirt roads become impassable... 70% of the roads in our state are dirt), and I still have snow on the ground at my high elevation. I will share your photos with my s.o. as she is a Vermont native and never been to CA (which we are soon rectifying). Gorgeous photos. Thanks!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

dang said:


> Ken, thanks for sharing the super bloom photos. I've seen some online elsewhere (one of my CA cousins is a great nature photographer and has posted some). Makes me kind of wish I still lived in NoCal to be able to make the trip south, especially since it is still cold here, mud season (anyone who has never been here in mud season can't imagine it. Folks without hight clearance and AWD can't even make it to my house for a couple of weeks because the dirt roads become impassable... 70% of the roads in our state are dirt), and I still have snow on the ground at my high elevation. I will share your photos with my s.o. as she is a Vermont native and never been to CA (which we are soon rectifying). Gorgeous photos. Thanks!


Thanks Dan. Your old stomping grounds, Marin County, should be a beautiful lush green right about now with all the rains we've received. I'll be heading over to do some backpacking through Point Reyes in a couple of weeks, then the following week down to Big Sur for some more backpacking. It should be nice. Aquarium maintenance will definitely be put on the back burner!

Wow, that mud sounds nasty. Does mail get delivered or do you have to travel to reach the mail box?


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Heidi my postal carrier, makes it here most days (Place is small. Everyone knows just about everyone on a first name basis. I am even on a first name basis with our Rep in the US House, which is not uncommon in these parts... he has my work on his office wall in DC) . Still there are days when the mail can't get to me, maybe the gloom of night can't stop postal carriers, but Vermont weather can. Some days in the winter the road is simply not passable and in the spring the mud can get bad. One must know how to drive on the ridges in the road, which is tricky. Not uncommon for folks to get stuck. And with the wrong vehicle, forget even trying. But spring peepers will be around soon (the tree frogs that announce both that spring has arrived and the end of sugaring season... the last sap run is called the "peeper run"). They get so loud that I have to cover my ears at dusk near the pond. 

Enjoy Pt Reyes. I hiked there regularly, know every nook and cranny. I guess maybe you'll spend some time at Coast Camp or Sky Camp. Bring Technu. The poison oak will be pretty abundant. But I'm sure you know this. Interesting to see how the forest has recovered after the fire a couple of decades ago. I am taking my "honey" up to Mendo for a few nights on our visit after showing her a bit of my old stomping grounds. No backpacking for us (she doesn't share my love of that), but should be nice. We may have to visit again in the summer, because the Mendocino Music Festival this summer is focused on Brahms (and we both love and have sung a lot of Brahms). 

Have a super hike, Ken!

Sorry folks that this is off planted tank topic, as it were.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

dang said:


> Heidi my postal carrier, makes it here most days (Place is small. Everyone knows just about everyone on a first name basis. I am even on a first name basis with our Rep in the US House, which is not uncommon in these parts... he has my work on his office wall in DC) . Still there are days when the mail can't get to me, maybe the gloom of night can't stop postal carriers, but Vermont weather can. Some days in the winter the road is simply not passable and in the spring the mud can get bad. One must know how to drive on the ridges in the road, which is tricky. Not uncommon for folks to get stuck. And with the wrong vehicle, forget even trying. But spring peepers will be around soon (the tree frogs that announce both that spring has arrived and the end of sugaring season... the last sap run is called the "peeper run"). They get so loud that I have to cover my ears at dusk near the pond.
> 
> Enjoy Pt Reyes. I hiked there regularly, know every nook and cranny. I guess maybe you'll spend some time at Coast Camp or Sky Camp. Bring Technu. The poison oak will be pretty abundant. But I'm sure you know this. Interesting to see how the forest has recovered after the fire a couple of decades ago. I am taking my "honey" up to Mendo for a few nights on our visit after showing her a bit of my old stomping grounds. No backpacking for us (she doesn't share my love of that), but should be nice. We may have to visit again in the summer, because the Mendocino Music Festival this summer is focused on Brahms (and we both love and have sung a lot of Brahms).
> 
> ...


Sounds like peaceful location where you live, much different than here is Calif where it can get crazy.

Will be hiking into Sky Camp, next day to Glen Camp, via the coast line, and the next will be exiting out either Palomarin or Five Brooks. And yes, unfortunately I'm very familar with Technu! I usually use Zanfel if i get poison oak rash, but it's expensive, $40 per tube, but it seems to be the only medicine that works for me.

Mendo is a beautiful area, we took the kids there on numerous trips, we typically stayed in Vann Damme State Park. I'm sure your s.o. will enjoy the visit, it's all beautiful!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Current photos of the tank. If you right click on the photo, it should take you to the photo link and allow one to zoom in. If you do, you'll notice more BBA on the lower leaves. About two weeks ago I noticed the plants were not growing as fast nor as healthy. Odd, i thought, as dosing wise nothing has really changed. After giving it some thought, the only thing I could come up with as a cause is over the past couple of months I've been adding Absorbic Acid and Potasium Sorbate to my macro solutions to prevent mold from growing. Maybe it's slowly been accumulating to a ppm level that the plants don't like. So I changed out the solution and used 40 ml of white vinegar in the 800 ml Voss dosing bottle instead. I've seen some improvement, so time will tell.

I've been busy with work and life, so I've haven't been able to spend as much time on TPT as I would like. That and the weather has warmed up quite nicely so it's been much harder to stay indoors.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Spoiler alert, but the following are photos that have nothing to do with aquariums! To be honest, this week I’ve completely ignored my aquarium for good reasons. The reason I’m posting these is most here on TPT enjoy beautiful plants, so I feel most would also enjoy these photos.
> 
> This year in California we had optimal conditions for super bloom conditions. Early rains occurred, along with numerous rains throughout winter. This allows wildflowers to germinate early and allows them to grow throughout winter in great numbers. The locations of these wildflowers have very poor soil conditions, so if the rains don’t come early and often enough, there’s not enough water to support the wild flowers and only a few plants will make it to the blooming stage. Super blooms occur maybe every 10 years or so, so not very often.
> 
> On Wednesday, my youngest daughter and I drove 350 miles from Sacramento to Lancaster to the Antelope Valley Poppy Reserve where we met my middle daughter. We hiked Wednesday afternoon and Thursday morning throughout the reserve and headed back to Sacramento Thursday afternoon. Fun trip, we had a lot of fun together plus we able to see some beautiful scenery. Sorry for the amount of photos, it was just easier to post a lot as opposed to try to figure out which few to post as they were all beautiful. Hopefully all will enjoy the photos!


 I showed this to John and he was amazed. It looks so unreal- computer generated because it is so spectacular. Of course, we do know it is real- but we forget how amazing nature can be. 



I pinned it to my spectacular nature photos on Pinterest. Hope you dont mind. :smile2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I miss your posts @Ken Keating1 

I know you have been very busy and the sun is tempting you to go outside- but, how about some pictures (grin).


----------



## sittinglynx (Feb 18, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful tank! I think that's the coolest 55 gal tank I've seen surfing this site so far.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> I miss your posts @Ken Keating1
> 
> I know you have been very busy and the sun is tempting you to go outside- but, how about some pictures (grin).


Thanks Amy for the photo requests! One of my other hobbies is backpacking, and I've been out and about the last couple of weeks backpacking in the Big Sur and Point Reyes areas, about 50 miles of hiking. Beautiful time of year, so it's been fun. Plus I've been buried at work, so I've had very limited time to spend time on TPT, much less being able to post or even work on the tank. I miss the folks on here, plus all the great info. 

So here's some photos hiking in Big Sur:


















And now for the important stuff!































sittinglynx said:


> Absolutely beautiful tank! I think that's the coolest 55 gal tank I've seen surfing this site so far.


Thanks sittinglynx! You should look at @Grobbins48 's 55G Tank Journal, it's a great 55G journal, it's right up there at the top of all the journals on TPT. The only thing is we're all waiting for him to change the 55 in the title to 125!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks Amy for the photo requests! One of my other hobbies is backpacking, and I've been out and about the last couple of weeks backpacking in the Big Sur and Point Reyes areas, about 50 miles of hiking. Beautiful time of year, so it's been fun. Plus I've been buried at work, so I've had very limited time to spend time on TPT, much less being able to post or even work on the tank. I miss the folks on here, plus all the great info.
> 
> So here's some photos hiking in Big Sur:
> 
> ...


 Your photos from Big Sur are breathtaking. Wow! What a gorgeous place. I haven't been there yet- hope to get there soon. In July am spending a week at Sea ranch, I am looking forward to it. 



Thank you so much for adding pictures for those of us who have been missing you and your inspiring tank. 
The plants are exploding- growth is great despite you being pulled in many direction, lol!

Hope work settles down soon..


----------



## toeknee (Jan 26, 2014)

Hands down my favorite 55 I have ever seen. I've been a long time lurker here, your 55 is the inspiration behind the scape of my 55 I just posted in my new member introduction thread.

I have to ask what camera are you taking pictures with and how in the world do you get such good pictures? I took out my DSLR the other night to get some tank shots, set it up on a tripod, used a remote timer, used a polarizing filter and all that jazz and my pictures STILL look like garbage compared to yours. I can take good landscape pictures all day but for the life of me I can't take a single good picture of my aquarium. Sorry if you've already addressed what your taking pictures with further back in this thread.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks sittinglynx! You should look at @Grobbins48 's 55G Tank Journal, it's a great 55G journal, it's right up there at the top of all the journals on TPT. The only thing is we're all waiting for him to change the 55 in the title to 125!


Thanks for the kind words Ken. Glad to see you and the tank are doing well. I am in the same boat of trying to enjoy this nice weather and balance some time with the tank. It is taking its toll a bit on the tank right now, but nothing I can't bounce back from.

We will see about the title change- I know right now would not be the right time, need too much dedication to a new setup!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

toeknee said:


> I have to ask what camera are you taking pictures with and how in the world do you get such good pictures?


Taking aquarium photos is not easy. I've tried a lot of different approaches and cameras. My daughter is a film editor and takes a lot of photos has spent hours with her DLSR trying to take good photos on the tank and it's just not as easy as it seems like it should be.

I've found the best shots come from my Sony RX100 III camera set in Scene/Hand Held Twilight mode. The camera takes a burst of shots and then the camera uses image processing to reduce subject blur, camera shake, and noise. I use this camera for backpacking trips because of it's light weight and excellent photos. If I use any other cameras/iphones/ipads for the aquarium then it's a lot of work to get the photos to come our half way decent. 

Photos are taken at night time in complete darkness with only the tank lights on. There's a large window on the wall to the right with blinds. Even with the blinds closed, during the day there's enough light that gets into the room such that the room, contents and myself would show up in reflection of the tank. Tank photos turn out much better when the room is in complete darkness.

I've really learned to appreciate photos taken from other hobbyist that have been submitted for competitions, they're really a work of art and not easy to do. 



Grobbins48 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ken. Glad to see you and the tank are doing well. I am in the same boat of trying to enjoy this nice weather and balance some time with the tank. It is taking its toll a bit on the tank right now, but nothing I can't bounce back from.
> 
> We will see about the title change- I know right now would not be the right time, need too much dedication to a new setup!


I understand completely regarding balancing non-tank and tank time. I'm getting much more BBA than I've had before due to lack of maintenance, but it's a trade off and I'm hoping to catch up this Memorial Day weekend on some long overdue maintenance. Spring-Summer is really my outside time, and fall-winter is my aquarium time. I feel this works out great and hopefully will help prevent aquarium hobby burn out.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, when one plays outdoors too much it catches up aquarium wise! Over the last couple of weeks BBA has been progressively been getting worse. And then I my CO2 ran out and I didn’t catch it for a couple of days, I have no idea how long, , and when this happened, boy did the BBA grow fast. Umm, I swore I put a reminder in my Outlook Calendar, but it’s not showing up anywhere! 

IMO, I believe he primary issue is organics have been building up in the Eco-Complete substrate. I have a high fish load and have not cleaned the gravel since January. My aquarium is more of the “garden look” type (aka “throw it in and see if it grows”), so is it’s not fun to uproot everything to clean the gravel. So I’m replacing the Eco-Complete with BDBS at a reduced depth, 1” up front and 2” in the back. I’ll replace 1/2 of the area at a time, with the replacements occurring two weeks apart. So in two weeks, the whole substrate will be replaced. I don’t have the guts like @Maryland Guppy to replace all the substrate at once.

What’s odd is some plants seem to really be liking the higher organic levels in the tank.

Here’s photos of how it looks now. Without CO2, the plants don’t have the color in them like they had previously. Tomorrow it’ll be photos of after the ½ replacement. Wow, that would be posts on two consecutive days, that’s a record for me lately!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

> I don’t have the guts like @Maryland Guppy to replace all the substrate at once.


Be strong, brave, and keep some AlgaeFix on the shelf for those rough times! >

Substrate:
My experience with capped soil is the best growth & plant health.
It is not as quick to grow as an inert substrate but quality counts IMO.

Inert such as BDBS is a quicker grower but some quality is lost.
Algae can also get an upper hand if not kept in check.

Active non-capped substrates like SafeTSorb behave in the middle of the above mentioned.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good to see an update Ken! 

With the BDBS are you planning on keeping your planting strategy the same or do you have something else in mind?

Any other changes to the tank in the past few months? Lighting, dosing?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Be strong, brave, and keep some AlgaeFix on the shelf for those rough times! > *Ha Ha, I agree! I would do a complete change out but my concern is I'll be out for a up to two weeks in a few weeks and I'm worried if something drastic happened I wouldn't be around to take corrective action. So for now little steps at a time.*
> 
> Substrate:
> My experience with capped soil is the best growth & plant health.
> ...





Grobbins48 said:


> Good to see an update Ken! _*Thanks G48!*_
> 
> With the BDBS are you planning on keeping your planting strategy the same or do you have something else in mind? _*Funny you asked as I've been thinking about changing out the plants and going with a red-based aquarium, with a minor about of green. This would be something different, not normally seen. It could come off as very unique and nice looking, or it could be a disaster. Who knows, but it'd be fun to see how it's turn out. But I do want to make changes, I'm starting to get bored with the same arrangement.*_
> 
> Any other changes to the tank in the past few months? Lighting, dosing? *Other that a lack of maintenance, there hasn't been any changes. The dosing has been the same for months now. But all the plants have been sorta of ebbing and flowing, that is, some plants do really well, and some not, and two weeks later everything reverses. It's funny how that works out.*


OK, i'm off to change out some substrate!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OK, I replaced the substrate on the right side of the tank and performed a major trim. I removed the Eco-Complete by using a 1” suction hose siphoning into a 35-gallon Rubbermaid Brute garbage can. It had enough suction to pick up a lot of gravel, fast, and I mean really fast, I removed the entire right site in less than five minutes. Installing new substrate, trimming, replanting and clean up took considerably longer, 2-3 hours if you include going back every so often and picking the small pieces as they got hung up in plants and filter intakes. I cut off all the lower portions of the stem plants to remove as much of the BBA infected leaves as possible. I hope this effort puts a dent into the growth of the BDBS. Only time will tell.

Wow, the BDBS is so much easier to plant in as opposed to the Eco-Complete. Just push the plant in and it stays. The Eco-Complete was such a pain, and not knowing better, I thought all inert substrate would be the same. If I would of know this I would of changed out to BDBS quite a while ago.

The depth of the BDDS is quite a bit less the Eco-Complete. I’m hoping this will make it easier to clean and will prevent a huge buildup of detritus that occurred with the Eco-Complete.

Funny, I had more Blyxa Japonica that I thought I had, they were buried in the growth of plants. I made a little area of them as I’m on the fence regarding using any more carpeting plants. Carpeting plants are nice looking, but I find them cumbersome regarding trimming and the amount of detritus that get caught underneath.

I removed the spray bars to clean off the BBA, and the tank looked so much better without them. I’m leaving them off for now to see how the tank performs, and if there’s no difference, I probably won’t reinstall.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Really neat look with the half and half, easy to see the difference. The BDBS is looking great, I have a feeling you will really enjoy it. Easy to keep clean and as you found out easy to plant.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Looking good Ken I like the change to BDBS.

It makes your foreground plants pop quite a bit more. 

And agreed, you will find it very easy to plant in. 

Nice work and glad to see some updates.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Really curious how this goes for you Ken. I am also a Eco Complete hold out. Can't get carpet plants to stay put to save my life! Will probably go the same route one of these days


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Immortal1 said:


> Really curious how this goes for you Ken. I am also a Eco Complete hold out. Can't get carpet plants to stay put to save my life! Will probably go the same route one of these days


Linn I think it would improve the presentation of your tank. 

The black substrate helps with color separation, and I think would make things pop.

I would do it.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Linn I think it would improve the presentation of your tank.
> 
> The black substrate helps with color separation, and I think would make things pop.
> 
> I would do it.


I have it in the 5g shrimp tank and I will agree - much easier to plant small rooted plants in.
My biggest concern at the moment, I guess, would be recycling the new portion of substrate. I'm sure it would not take long for what ever BB is living there to re-populate. I suspect the change would be not much different than doing a huge plant trimming?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

@Immortal1 what do you have for bio filtration in your filters?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Immortal1 said:


> I have it in the 5g shrimp tank and I will agree - much easier to plant small rooted plants in.
> My biggest concern at the moment, I guess, would be recycling the new portion of substrate. I'm sure it would not take long for what ever BB is living there to re-populate. I suspect the change would be not much different than doing a huge plant trimming?


Sorry for the hijack Ken!

Linn if you remember I made the change a while back. Had a very small ammonia spike that only last a few days. All in all, it was a blip and everything went fine. I would not be worried about it.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Sorry for the hijack Ken!
> 
> Linn if you remember I made the change a while back. Had a very small ammonia spike that only last a few days. All in all, it was a blip and everything went fine. I would not be worried about it.


See, thats what I was wondering. On the other hand, I remember many posts stating don't gravel vac too deeply, don't gravel vac all of the substrate, don't disturb the substrate too much...
And Ken goes and dumps 50% of his in a bucket :surprise: ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Sorry Ken, really trying to stay with your topic at hand - new substrate.

I do remember Gregg when your tank failed and you completely disturbed EVERYTHING in the tank - and yet all your fish were just fine later that week. 
Almost starting to feel the cartilage in my arm failing from the twisting :grin2:

As for the canister filter, Eheim substrat pro in the top tray with Eheim mech pro below it (filter floss between them).


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The biggest advantage with the change out is I dropped the top of the gravel by 1 to 2 inches; that’ll allow my plants to grow another week without having to trim! :grin2::grin2:

Because I was raised in the UG Filter Era, I just can’t fathom changing all the gravel at once. I have two Eheim filters under the cabinet, I’m guessing that’s where most of the BB are. @Discusluv has done complete changeouts, see post # 9 in this link. But for me, I feel much better doing one-half at a time.

I noticed today the fish were more active than normal, that tells me the CO2 is a little low on the flow. I cranked it up a little and will slowly raise the flow until I see it impacts the fish, and then I’ll crank it down a little so it’s just below their threshold.

Interesting enough, the corys were out more today on the BDBS than previously. Most of the time their hiding, but today they’re out and about.

Ha ha, no bucket for me Linn, I don’t mess around! This is where the gravel is currently, drying out in a large kiddie pool. Cleaned it today, and hopefully in two days it’ll be dry and I can package it up and no telling what I’ll do with it. That stuff was expensive, I just can’t bear to throw it out right now. When I purchased it I was not familiar with TPT and I just didn’t know better. Remember, when I started the aquarium, I just thought you added plants, fed the fish and sat back and enjoyed the aquarium, what more was there to do!!!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Watch for the inevitable "mini- cycle." It will happen fast in an established tank as the biofiter- quickly reacts to catch back up to its prior level. Water changes on 3rd and 6th day should counteract any issues.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

WTH all of my old substrate goes in the tractor bucket to be sprinkled on the driveway! >>>


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Watch for the inevitable "mini- cycle." It will happen fast in an established tank as the biofiter- quickly reacts to catch back up to its prior level. Water changes on 3rd and 6th day should counteract any issues.


Thanks Amy, I knew you'd have some good input on this.



Maryland Guppy said:


> WTH all of my old substrate goes in the tractor bucket to be sprinkled on the driveway! >>>


Ha ha, do you need an extra 100 pounds worth? Kiddie pool not included.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Ha ha, do you need an extra 100 pounds worth? Kiddie pool not included.


Too much $$$ for shipping! :wink2:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Maryland Guppy said:


> WTH all of my old substrate goes in the tractor bucket to be sprinkled on the driveway! >>>


When I was with Brightwell I was tasked with finding a way to dispose of 25x 55 gallon drums of salt that didn't pass QA and had been sitting in storage for years. The cost of proper disposal was prohibitive so I called up the township office and they took it all away for free to use on roads! LOL

Ken,

Now that you've got it in a kiddie pool I see an outdoor growing container, not a trash container.  If you and @Immortal1 are concerned about loss of microbes, grab a fine mesh laundry bag or grab some cheesecloth, fill it with substrate, and toss it in the filter. With all the nooks and crannies Eco-Complete has it's a decent bio media. Not the best, but if you have it, use it! If you can separate out some mulm from the Eco-Complete and toss it in the water for the filter to take out that would be good too. You're going to have algae spores in the system anyway so that's a non-issue.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

> You've posted that with BDBS the plants have been growing much faster, so I had assumed they were growing better, but that's not the case? I've been thinking about putting a 1/4" layer of Amazonia on the bottom, just to see the results. Thoughts?


Everything has been growing faster, some more than others.
Most plants (65%) look better than before, a big win maybe?
30% are unchanged and seem to notice no difference.
5% are going the other way but certainly not headed toward the trash.

This happens when the soup recipe changes!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

All is going well after week’s ½ substrate change and getting the CO2 up and running again. Big difference in plant growth, it’s back to normal now and the BBA has growth has slowed down considerably. I’ll change out the other half of the substrate probably sometime later July. I’ll be in and out of town for business, family gatherings and hiking trips here and there through then, and the person keeping care of the aquarium is not a aquarium person, so I’m playing it safe by not making any changes until I’m around full time and can react to anything the tank decides to do.

The past week I’ve done a lot more maintenance than the past couple of months, and that’s helping a lot. Some photos as of this morning:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon was spent moving a 10 gallon aquarium from my wife’s 1st grade classroom back home for the summer. Easy task. Now I find this tank interesting because of the complete lack of care given to it. There’s been threads here devoted to tank WC and maintenance; some folks prefer weekly WC and high maintenance, others not so much. Personally I recommend the former, but then t have this tank, which gets minimum maintenance and is completely against all my instincts for how a tank should be maintained. The tank goes into the classroom in Sept and stays there until June. No ferts or CO2, low level lighting(very low), HOB filter changes maybe every 6-8 weeks, canister filter changes every 2 months, and hardly any trimming other that cutting back the anubias every four months because they block the light. There is a higher fish mortality rate, but Platys have a shorter life span that other fish, so that may the reason. The reason I’m posting is to show it is possible to have a successful planted tank, all green, low tech, with little to no maintenance. In other words, a tank that most of us wish we had!

The fun part about the tank is the kids love it. They love watching the fish, looking for shrimp, and watching the Corys go in and out of hiding. Who knows, maybe they’ll be a future planted tank enthusiast in the future because of this tank.

Because the normal lighting levels are so low, I had to add a fixture on top of the tank to get a decent photo. Otherwise the photos come out way too dark.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very interesting about "no ferts". I have a little 5g tank with some plants in it and the only available light for the tank is the table lamp sitting next to the tank. Generic CFL bulb - thats it. Plants are not perfect, but not bad either. But I do add some fertilizer. Rather impressed with your classroom tank receiving almost NO care


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

The magic of super low light, Anubias, and Java Fern. <3


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Very interesting about "no ferts"


Every once in a while, like once a year, and more out of curiosity, I'll add some leftover Seachem ferts. And each time a week later all the plants have a fine dusting of green algae on them. I'm thinking the fish food and fish detritus are supplying enough to meet the plants needs because they're all such slow growing plants.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

My main tank is low tech but with decent maintenance and some ferts, however, my shrimp tank was pretty much left to it for the few months it was running, with minimal water changes, poor lighting, and no ferts.

A few sprigs of vallis had carpeted pretty much the entire thing, so I was pulling out clumps like this when tearing it down. 










I think as long as parameters are met for the fish, there's no issues with having lower maintenance tanks, and some plants clearly seem to thrive on being left alone - that anubias certainly seems to!

Very cute classroom project by the way - I'm here because I fell in love with a friend's fishtank aged about 6, and I'm sure there'll be future fishkeepers out there because of that tank


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Every once in a while, like once a year, and more out of curiosity, I'll add some leftover Seachem ferts. And each time a week later all the plants have a fine dusting of green algae on them. I'm thinking the fish food and fish detritus are supplying enough to meet the plants needs because they're all such slow growing plants.


Agree 100% on your assumption. Given the slow growing plants and the minimal amount of light I am guessing the tank has found it's own equilibrium.
You come along once a year and dump in a whole bunch of extra food and all the left overs begin rotting - hello algae to clean up the mess. 

You leave for many months and slowly equilibrium returns. Ok, probably a bit generalized but I am starting to believe in it more and more.


As I sit near my 75g tank, I notice how colorful many of the plants look (better than I can ever remember) and over the last several months I have been dosing less and less fertilizer. That simply can't be right, can it? I think I am getting closer to equilibrium - now if I can just avoid "Every once in a while, and more out of curiosity, I'll add some leftover ferts" :grin2:
The 1st Grade class is lucky to have such a nice conversation piece in their room - hope it can continue for years to come.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Because the normal lighting levels are so low, I had to add a fixture on top of the tank to get a decent photo. Otherwise the photos come out way too dark.


You could throw those plants into a bucket and tuck it in the closet and they would grow.

They love very, very low light. Great example of very slow but healthy growth.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thelongsnail said:


> A few sprigs of vallis had carpeted pretty much the entire thing, so I was pulling out clumps like this when tearing it down.
> 
> I think as long as parameters are met for the fish, there's no issues with having lower maintenance tanks, and some plants clearly seem to thrive on being left alone - that anubias certainly seems to!
> 
> Very cute classroom project by the way - I'm here because I fell in love with a friend's fishtank aged about 6, and I'm sure there'll be future fishkeepers out there because of that tank


Wow TLS, that's quite the root mass! It's amazing how some plants really shoot out the roots. Funny, we had that had aquariums when I was 6 and 7, and I still remember those tanks, very fond memories.




Immortal1 said:


> Agree 100% on your assumption. Given the slow growing plants and the minimal amount of light I am guessing the tank has found it's own equilibrium.
> You come along once a year and dump in a whole bunch of extra food and all the left overs begin rotting - hello algae to clean up the mess.
> 
> You leave for many months and slowly equilibrium returns. Ok, probably a bit generalized but I am starting to believe in it more and more.
> ...


It's sort of like some planted tanks I see in LFS that have been minimally maintained a few years, but yet still don't look bad. The plants that didn't survived in that environment died and disappeared, but the ones that did slowly grew and the whole tank was at equilibrium. time The tank will definitely be in the classroom quite a few more years until my wife retires, the kids really enjoy it and get quite a kick out of it. The kids get to feed the fish every day, a pre-measured, small amount, and they take turns each day on who gets to feed the fish. I added shrimp this year and that was a big hit as the kids like to look and try to find them. I dropped in 3 RCS in Sept, and yesterday I counted over thirty of them. Funny, every time I checked the tank I could only count 4 or 5, who knew there was quite a bit more in there! 



Greggz said:


> You could throw those plants into a bucket and tuck it in the closet and they would grow.
> 
> They love very, very low light. Great example of very slow but healthy growth.


Funny, I have a 5 gallon bucket with a lid that I keep quite a few small pieces of wood submerged in water out in the garage. I hadn't opened it for six months, and I opened it up and grabbed a small piece that I had previously in my tank. I was starting to tie an anubia to it and noticed something green on the wood, an on closer inspection it was a 1/2" length of java fern, still green. It had been in the sealed bucket, no light, for six months but was still alive! This explains why I find bits and pieces of it all over the tanks.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Week 2 after the 1/2 gravel change and all is doing well. I've been slowly cranking up the CO2 and today I found a couple of chain loaches laying on their side heavily panting. I reduced the CO2 and they regained they composure, so that was close.:

Some photos from earlier today:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

For 18 days, June 20 to July 8, the tank had no maintenance and was taken care of by others with no aquarium experience. The pet sitter had vials of food to drop into the tank once a day, that's all she did. I cut the ferts down by 1/2 since no water changes were being performed. About 1/2 the plants didn't like the decrease in ferts and they picked up a lot of BBA. One plant, Bolbitis, which has not done well since I acquired it back in January, actually did much better. I really should get rid of this plant, as it's apparent it likes much lower fert dosing levels than the others, and no sense in keeping it because it won't do well at the higher rates the other plants want. All the big leaf plants did well. Bacopa actually acquired a lighter green color, prettier than the darker green it had before.

June 20: Performed a major trim, anticipating that no trimming would be done for three weeks.










July 8: What I came home to:










July 14: Today, after finally being able to work on the tank and get it cleaned up:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken good to see an update. 

I think your plan went very well. Not too much uncontrollable growth, and the tank looks very healthy.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, summer and hiking trips are almost over and I'm looking forward to getting back into the hobby and TPT. For the past six weeks I've had little time to work on the aquarium, just water changes, filter changes, and a minor trim here and there. What's odd is the tank has gone from looking fair to looking good back and forth over this period. My tank always seems to flow and ebb which is odd as I've been dosing the same since February. This is what makes this hobby so challenging. 

Here's some photos I've taken over the past couple of days:


----------



## sittinglynx (Feb 18, 2019)

Your plants are stunning and rainbows look happy healthy and beautiful. And that's with you having _"little time to work on the aquarium"_ , LOL!


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

We need to poke and prod you into a bigger tank with more front to back depth Ken. I'd love to see what you can do with more room to work with. It's stunning enough as it is for sure.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Funny how some tanks are instantly recognizable. 

Yours is one of those for sure. 

It that's the way the tank looks when you neglect it, can hardly wait to see it when you give it more attention.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

sittinglynx said:


> Your plants are stunning and rainbows look happy healthy and beautiful. And that's with you having _"little time to work on the aquarium"_ , LOL!


Thanks Sittinglynx! Since the end of June there's been three weeks where the only work being done was someone(wife, kids or house sitter) would drop in a pre-measured vial of food into the tank once a day. Let's just say I had my fingers crossed! My dosing and evap water replenishing are automated, so that helps a lot.



Botia dude said:


> We need to poke and prod you into a bigger tank with more front to back depth Ken. I'd love to see what you can do with more room to work with. It's stunning enough as it is for sure.


Thanks BD! I almost pulled the trigger on a Craigslist 75 gallon tank two weeks ago but I had to leave town the evening it was posted and it sold by the time I got back. Darn! The tank is on the 2nd floor and anything larger and I'd have to drop the 1'st floor ceiling and strengthen the joists. But I'm giving it some serious thought about doing the latter as I think it could easily be done(famous last words).

BTW, how was the SFBAAPS get together over the summer? Please provide details.



Greggz said:


> Funny how some tanks are instantly recognizable.
> 
> Yours is one of those for sure.
> 
> It that's the way the tank looks when you neglect it, can hardly wait to see it when you give it more attention.


Thanks Greggz! I'm not what it would look like if I gave it more attention, that could be a negative sometimes as I tend to overthink the issues! LOL. 

BTW I just ordered the Magclips per your recommended site, Kensfish. There something about that name that I really like!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I noticed I had a few spots in the tank with no plants(jokingly stated). Of course, the only way of solving this huge dilemma is to look at Burr740’s For Sale Thread and when I do it always costs me money! I ordered Mermaid Weed, L. Reds and Blyxa Alternifolia. I’ve been eyeing Mermaid Weed for a while now, I really like the shape of it, plus the name is so unique. It’s much more fun to tell friends and kids I’m growing mermaid weed as opposed to saying Proserpinaca Palustris. As always when I order from Joe, all plants are perfectly wrapped and look great.

So now I need to figure out where to put these new additions. Some plants are going to have to go, I’m just not sure which ones. Umm, that larger tank purchase in looking better all the time!

Some more photos of the tank. Back in November I acquired some very small blue ramshorn snails. Now they’re much larger and I really like them, they have nice color and you can really spot them in the tank.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking good Ken. I am in the same boat as you with time on the tank. Finally gave an update today, and will work on being a bit more regular again!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I noticed I had a few spots in the tank with no plants(jokingly stated). Of course, the only way of solving this huge dilemma is to look at Burr740’s For Sale Thread and when I do it always costs me money! I ordered Mermaid Weed, L. Reds and Blyxa Alternifolia. I’ve been eyeing Mermaid Weed for a while now, I really like the shape of it, plus the name is so unique. It’s much more fun to tell friends and kids I’m growing mermaid weed as opposed to saying Proserpinaca Palustris. As always when I order from Joe, all plants are perfectly wrapped and look great.
> 
> So now I need to figure out where to put these new additions. Some plants are going to have to go, I’m just not sure which ones. Umm, that larger tank purchase in looking better all the time!
> 
> Some more photos of the tank. Back in November I acquired some very small blue ramshorn snails. Now they’re much larger and I really like them, they have nice color and you can really spot them in the tank.


Ive missed you Ken. Happy to see your updates again and (maybe) in person at the next SAS meeting. Oleg didnt go last time, but may go to next meeting/auction.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks BD! I almost pulled the trigger on a Craigslist 75 gallon tank two weeks ago but I had to leave town the evening it was posted and it sold by the time I got back. Darn! The tank is on the 2nd floor and anything larger and I'd have to drop the 1'st floor ceiling and strengthen the joists. But I'm giving it some serious thought about doing the latter as I think it could easily be done(famous last words).
> 
> BTW, how was the SFBAAPS get together over the summer? Please provide details.


Sorry I've taken so long to answer Ken, recovering from multiple wisdom tooth removal and a few other things going on. I think you could easily get away with a 48x22x22 or a 36x22x22 UNS rimless tank. It's only an inch taller than a 55g so I don't think it will produce much extra load. However, I'm not an engineer so don't take my guess based on logic and hearsay as gospel  Drill it for a low profile herbie overflow and you've got the perfect tank I think! 

The fishb'q was great Ken. We missed you and sadly, you missed out on the vittles. Two smoked pork shoulders (pulled), brioche buns and 5 different sauces, a whole smoked chicken, 5 breasts, and a mess of tasty sides. That's not even counting Amy's pies or the wonderful company. There were about 13 guests and a whole lot of plants and manzanita. Everyone walked away with something whether it be plants, wood, supplies, or leftovers. I do know you were having fun with the family and that couldn't be replicated here haha. I hope you had a blast on your summer trips.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

My Ludwegia Sp Red was slowly going downhill so I acquired some more from Burr740. They started to go downhill also, so I upped my dosing for Boron, Iron, and Ca and they're starting to turn around nicely. I'll post my new dosing regime after I stop tweaking it.

Some photos from today with fish shots.











It takes skill to time the shot with fins flared with hatchet fish in the background! In other words, I took the photo and noticed afterwards the hatchet fish. 

Melanotaenia praecox(Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> My Ludwegia Sp Red was slowly going downhill so I acquired some more from Burr740. They started to go downhill also, so I upped my dosing for Boron, Iron, and Ca and they're starting to turn around nicely. I'll post my new dosing regime after I stop tweaking it.
> 
> Some photos from today with fish shots.
> 
> ...


Oh My! I hope my Praecox are this beautiful when they grow up. :surprise:


----------



## sittinglynx (Feb 18, 2019)

Ken your beautiful pictures make me want to stock rainbows again, lol!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

So I've had some BBA on my intake tubes and discharge nozzles. As we all know, removing BBA off of objects is not easy So after reading about dipping plants in Excel and @Greggz 's wiping Excel on his center piece wood, I thought I'd try brushing on Excel in the tank on the exposed items during a water change, wait a week and see how easy it comes off. It worked like a charm, the BBA came off easily with a paper towel. For the application brush I used a cheap painting brush from Home Depot.

Nozzle before wiping it down:









After wiping the surfaces quickly with a paper towel, 30 seconds max:








I'm going to start to brush Excel on known area's of BBA accumulation during WC's as a preventative measure. It should work out well 

And here's some more photos of the tank and fish:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> So I've had some BBA on my intake tubes and discharge nozzles. As we all know, removing BBA off of objects is not easy So after reading about dipping plants in Excel and @Greggz 's wiping Excel on his center piece wood, I thought I'd try brushing on Excel in the tank on the exposed items during a water change, wait a week and see how easy it comes off.


Glad to see that worked.

I actually keep a small spray bottle with a Glut/H2O2 mix in it. While the water is down during a water change, I spray down all of the equipment. I think of it as preventative maintenance. 

And tank and fish are looking great!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice update Ken. 

I just cleaned all my hardware (no wood or anything) and usually use a bleach and water mix. Pulls everything off.

I also use the @Greggz method of Glut and H2O2 in a spray bottle between deeper cleanings.

What are you running for lighting these days? I dropped to about 60ish PAR for the summer and am loving it!


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Greggz said:


> Glad to see that worked.
> 
> I actually keep a small spray bottle with a Glut/H2O2 mix in it. While the water is down during a water change, I spray down all of the equipment. I think of it as preventative maintenance.
> 
> And tank and fish are looking great!


Great idea. Is that full strength glut/H2O2, or do you dilute them?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Great idea. Is that full strength glut/H2O2, or do you dilute them?


Full strength about 50/50 mix.

Keeps the equipment nice and clean.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> What are you running for lighting these days? I dropped to about 60ish PAR for the summer and am loving it!


I'm estimating around 100 PAR. So tell more about the 60ish PAR and the pros/cons. Did you reduce the ferts along with the lighting? I'm assuming there's a decrease in growth speed, but were there any other changes?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> I actually keep a small spray bottle with a Glut/H2O2 mix in it. While the water is down during a water change, I spray down all of the equipment. I think of it as preventative maintenance.





Grobbins48 said:


> I also use the @Greggz method of Glut and H2O2 in a spray bottle between deeper cleanings.


Interesting, I would of never thought to use a 50/50 mixture solution. I have notice that I went through a bottle of Excel quickly, and that stuff is expensive, so a 50/50 solution would keep the cost down. 

For Glut, are both of you referring to Excel and not glutaraldehyde, or are you actually using glutaraldehyde?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> For Glut, are both of you referring to Excel and not glutaraldehyde, or are you actually using glutaraldehyde?


Metricide 14.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I'm estimating around 100 PAR. So tell more about the 60ish PAR and the pros/cons. Did you reduce the ferts along with the lighting? I'm assuming there's a decrease in growth speed, but were there any other changes?


So funny you ask- yes and no on the growth speed. Also, just double check and it is 80 PAR vs my 150 full strength (not running lids). It is a bit slower and more manageable on the stems, they Myrio red still an inch a day along with ambulia. The algae is non existant on the plants besides a bit if BBA on older leaves, which is fine for me. The monte carlo is not growing amazing, but it is also still recovering my fy massive hack a few months ago. 

Here is the really interesting part that I have not yet really brought up in my journal: I kept the macros the same, and dose micros usually only once a week after water change. 

As of right now I see no need to add another light. With it being a 55 I good coverage with the one Beamswork, and maintenance has been easier.

Also the glut is Met 14 for me as well.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Metricide 14.





Grobbins48 said:


> Also the glut is Met 14 for me as well.


I didn't realize both of you(and probably numerous others) were using 50/50 glut/H202 solutions for cleaning and keeping algae off of wood, good to know, I just learned something new! Thanks for posting the tips.

Well, I wasted no time and ordered a gallon of Metricide 14, it should arrive on Tuesday. I'm hoping the gallon will last a lifetime!


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I didn't realize both of you(and probably numerous others) were using 50/50 glut/H202 solutions for cleaning and keeping algae off of wood, good to know, I just learned something new! Thanks for posting the tips.
> 
> Well, I wasted no time and ordered a gallon of Metricide 14, it should arrive on Tuesday. I'm hoping the gallon will last a lifetime!


I spray everything in my tank except my Sword plants, as it does help to keep BBA at bay for sure. H202 and Glut (Met14).


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

chayos00 said:


> I spray everything in my tank except my Sword plants, as it does help to keep BBA at bay for sure. H202 and Glut (Met14).


Just to make sure I reading this right, during a WC your spraying exposed plants and exposed items within the tank using a 50/50 solution with no ill effects on plants or fish?


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Just to make sure I reading this right, during a WC your spraying exposed plants and exposed items within the tank using a 50/50 solution with no ill effects on plants or fish?


Some plants are more sensitive than others, so I would test a few with a spray to see how they handle it. Like I mentioned my swords can't handle it. So depending how sensitive they may be spray and then fill the tank up, or spray wait for a minute or two and then spray plants with water to dilute. But hardscape, soak it! LOL 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I performed a major trim two week ago, but by now you can hardly tell. I took off the Java Moss, and reattached a few pieces using acrylic yarn. Acrylic yarns works very well, it's easy to work with because of the wider width as opposed to thread and doesn't melt away like cotton yarn.

Reattached Java Moss:









After 12 days of growth:









More photos:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> The first time I went away for two weeks I cut light intensity/duration way back as part of my strategy.
> 
> It was interesting. Some plants hardly blinked, while others rebelled. Of course, the complainers were light hungry plants like L. Pantanal, Rotala Mac. Var./etc. They raced to the surface trying to get nearer the light, and the fast growth was very thin and weak. Took a while to recover. Others went from rich color to more greenish, like L. Sp. Rubin and Peruensis.
> 
> ...


In lieu of hijacking @Grobbins48 thread, I pulled this quote from G48's thread to here.

So earlier this summer i left the tank alone for over two weeks(Post # 329) and the tank survived. But now I'll be out 3-1/2 weeks, the only item being done is fish feeding. I have two LED lamps currently on for six hours/day. I thinking what I'll do is do a major trim and a little upfront loading after the last WC, then dose at 1/3 of the ferts from then on. When I get back the ppm levels should be close to what I have at the end of the week before a WC. One LED light will come on for 6 hours, but the other will be on for three hours. I'm thinking the plants may struggle a little the first week or two with low ferts, but then rebound as the ferts pick up. 

I'm not too worried if plants rebel, if worst comes to worst, a bunch of folks here on TPT may get a SOS ROAK PM when I get back!!!

Anyone have any thoughts???


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like a plan and will be happy to send stuff your way if I have what you want.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Due to life, work and a hiking trip, the tank went on hold for 4 weeks as I was not around to work on it. I was concerned what would happen and I was really concerned about ferts and water changes and really wasn't sure what to do with the big question being how much would I need decrease lighting and ferts without water changes. Plus what happen if something went wrong while I was gone? At the last moment I did an internet search and found a person who maintained aquariums in the area, had him come over so I could interview him and get a sense of his experience and trustworthiness. Fortunately he was a great guy(Cameron, The Fish Guy) so I hired him to change the water once a week and check things out. This worked out great as it took a lot off my mind and if something came up I knew he would be able to respond quickly.

For feeding, my daughter drop in pre-measured food once a day. The only issue that came up was one day during feeding one hatchet fish jump out of the tank, cleared the canopy with the top being 7 inches above the water level, and landed on the floor! Wow, I didn't realize they could jump above the canopy. Fortunately she pick the fish up and tossed it back into the tank and it survived.

Prior to me leaving, I trimmed the plants to anticipate 4 weeks of growth. See below for before and after photos:

*Prior to leaving:
*









*4 Weeks Later:
*









Over the next week I'll slowly start to trim plants, change filters, and get the tank back into order. Plus I'll try to catch up on everyone's journals, I have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good to hear from you Ken. Glad things went well and hope you had a great time.

Can't wait to see what you do with the trim!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Back in February I had my water tested by a professional laboratory. Based on my dosage amounts and the measured water column amounts, I determined what my plants were using, and from there I calculated what upfront dosing and daily dosing would be required to keep the tank at a constant macro and micronutrient ppm level throughout the week, from right after a WC up to the next WC. My thought being that plants, if doing well, would like the consistency. What I found out, at least with my tank, was that consistent levels did not work out as well and the standard EI method worked out better.

My tank has a lot of different plants, some low tech, slow growing plants and fast growing, high tech plants. When I switched to the very consistent 24/7 routine, some plants would do very well, and others not so well. I also started to have BBA. When I changed dosing amounts, plants not doing so well would improve and the good growing plants would not do so well. I would change the dosing amounts again, and different plants would respond differently. And what was odd was Lud. Sp Red just sort of stopped growing and started to get algae, which was strange as it’s easy to grow. During this time I was constantly chasing the magical perfect dosing regime that was perfect for all plants. What I’ve come to realize is this formula doesn’t exist for a tank with many different kinds of plants.

About eight weeks ago I stopped up-front dosing and started to daily dose set amounts of micro and macro nutrients. It’s the standard EI routine, the WC resets the water column levels, nutrients get added daily and the nutrient levels increase, and at the end of the week the WC resets all parameters. Since I’ve done this a large percentage of plants across the board have improved. I believe the reason for this is the water column amounts are constantly changing from after a 60% WC to right before a WC. As the water column amounts slowly increase, they cross a zone that certain plants like, and as such they grow better. Maybe this zone is only there for one to three days, but the plants still grow well in this zone. When the tank ppm levels are outside this zone, they may not grow as well, but they still are doing relatively well and much better that being outside their optimal zone for the entire week which was occurring with upfront and consistent dosing. Maybe this is why EI dosing works so well.

I hope this makes sense to folks. It’s a different theory than what others may have, but with my tank having so many different plants, varying ppm amounts in the tank seem to work out better than having the same levels 24/7. Anyway, that’s my theory for now, and as I’ve learned with this hobby, my theories are constantly changing!

A little trimming last night, mainly removing about 90% of the floating dwarf water lettuce and topping the Eichhornia Diversifolia and replanting as a low as possible. @Greggz, I notice you acquired some, most like from @Maryland Guppy. I’m curious to see how yours grows. I like it as a low height plant, but this requires it to be topped and replanted every couple of days because of the fast growth. 

Tonight’s Photos



















@Grobbins48: It's always fun when hiking is involved!! BTW, your tank is looking great, I like the recent post.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> and topping the Eichhornia Diversifolia and replanting as a low as possible. @Greggz, I notice you acquired some, most like from @Maryland Guppy. I’m curious to see how yours grows. I like it as a low height plant, but this requires it to be topped and replanted every couple of days because of the fast growth.


I was unable to sell this species or send to friends due to the algae outbreak.

When growing well this is not a small species of plant,
a 4" diameter stem and will grow to the top.
Don't shade this one and low CO2 will turn the bottoms purple.

I've acquired a new sample from LFS of 5-3"stems growing in a mini solo cup of capped soil.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very interesting Ken. If I remember correctly you swapped out substrate in the spring/ summertime? Wondering what impact that had to your dosing as the plants were adapting to new substrate. 

Glad that this is working out for you, the plants look fantastic.

For me personally, the front-loading Macros is about convenience. That way I do not forget because I do it right after a water change. Recently I have been doing the same with Micros, however at 1/3 my weekly dose (essentially giving the tank micros one does after the water change, and nothing else). I would agree that some plants do better than others with this, and it is about finding the right mix of species that will do well in your water. I have given up on chasing parameters to please everything (as I do not think that exists!) and am just enjoying what will grow. If I try a new species I'll give it a few months and see how it adapts, and won't get upset if I need to toss it. 

Anyways, thanks for sharing this, and looking forward to seeing how things go this winter for you!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> A little trimming last night, mainly removing about 90% of the floating dwarf water lettuce and topping the Eichhornia Diversifolia and replanting as a low as possible. @Greggz, I notice you acquired some, most like from @Maryland Guppy. I’m curious to see how yours grows. I like it as a low height plant, but this requires it to be topped and replanted every couple of days because of the fast growth.


Hey Ken interesting on the macro front end dosing. I have been doing so for quite a while and it just works for me. The particular mix of plants might make a difference, and like most things in this hobby, you never know until you try something in your particular eco system. 

Now the Eicho is new to me. Once it settled in it took off. Like Joe said, might outpace Pantanal. And like MG said, nice large wide tops. A good looking plant, I just need to figure out how to work with it. I am out of town right now for about 10 days, and am guessing it will be to the surface (26" deep tank) or worse when I get back. 

Your tank is looking pretty darn good for not having much care for awhile. Looking forward to seeing what comes next.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

In the end every tank is different. :|

Even despite all of the algae problems I have faced, didn't really alter dosing.
Bumped PO4 1ppm extra in the water column.
I think this is keeping the glass much cleaner.

I am still dosing macro & micro on the same day, about every 8-9 days.
The 8-9 day mark is when Fe has reached .1ppm or NO3 gets to 10ppm.
Water change is still about 12-15% per week to accommodate vacuum and cleaning etc...

Seams lazy, most definitely!!! >


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

You chemistry experts do not seem lazy to me. Much respect.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Streetwise said:


> You chemistry experts do not seem lazy to me. Much respect.


Chemistry experts most of us are surely not!

Over time one's self measures what the tank consumes and dose accordingly.
I've reached out to several chemical engineers fresh out of college and they have no clue.
Most of us are in a league of our own!!!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Very interesting Ken. If I remember correctly you swapped out substrate in the spring/ summertime? Wondering what impact that had to your dosing as the plants were adapting to new substrate.


Good memory, I changed half of the substrate to BDBS, but I’m don’t think that made a difference. Most my plants in the back, along the left side and those in the Java Fern are held down by weights and not buried into the substrate. I just find it easier and quicker not to bury, plus I can move plants around quickly. I still need to change the other half, it’s just that I wanted to make sure I’d be around for a while in case the tank decided to react negatively. I have nothing against upfront loading, it does have it’s advantages. And I’m with you, if a species of plant does not do well it gets chucked, no sense it trying to spend months trying to get a particular species to look could when there’s plenty of other plants that’ll look great with a lot less effort.



Greggz said:


> Hey Ken interesting on the macro front end dosing. I have been doing so for quite a while and it just works for me. The particular mix of plants might make a difference, and like most things in this hobby, you never know until you try something in your particular eco system.
> 
> Now the Eicho is new to me. Once it settled in it took off. Like Joe said, might outpace Pantanal. And like MG said, nice large wide tops. A good looking plant, I just need to figure out how to work with it. I am out of town right now for about 10 days, and am guessing it will be to the surface (26" deep tank) or worse when I get back.
> 
> Your tank is looking pretty darn good for not having much care for awhile. Looking forward to seeing what comes next.


Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if upfront loading was the issue, it may be a combination of upfront loading and daily dosing to obtain the same ppm levels throughout the week. With upfront dosing, one starts high and the levels go down throughout the week. What I was doing was keeping the same tank ppm levels throughout the week by upfront loading after the WC to the same level as before the WC, and then dosing to take into consideration plant consumption. But with different plants, most likely I'd get a different response.

The tops of my Eicho look great, but as it grows to the surface the leaves below the top to the substrate tend to space themselves out and lose those nice-looking thickness that the tops have. Post photos of yours as it’s growing, I’d be curious to see how you behaves. @Maryland Guppy, if you could do the same that would be great.



Streetwise said:


> You chemistry experts do not seem lazy to me. Much respect.


I think of it more as being a mad alchemist!!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I was unable to sell this species or send to friends due to the algae outbreak.
> 
> When growing well this is not a small species of plant,
> a 4" diameter stem and will grow to the top.
> ...





Maryland Guppy said:


> In the end every tank is different. :|
> 
> Even despite all of the algae problems I have faced, didn't really alter dosing.
> Bumped PO4 1ppm extra in the water column.
> ...


Ouch, I forgot about the algae issues. 

Odd, on the Eicho, the first couple of months the bottoms of mine did turn purple, but after that they started to stay green. But leaves below the top would spread themselves out between each other. Were you able to grow them without the leave spacing increasing?

You do have a much different dosing regime than most of us. That's what makes this hobby so interesting, there's lots of methods used and I'm always surprised how similar the results can be.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Odd, on the Eicho, the first couple of months the bottoms of mine did turn purple, but after that they started to stay green. But leaves below the top would spread themselves out between each other. Were you able to grow them without the leave spacing increasing?


The 5 stems I brought home from the LFS were truly a salvage mission.
I wanted that plant again in it's glory, but will need to see how it pans out!

When growing well about 3/8 - 1/2" between nodes clean bottoms with no purple discoloration.

Definitely will grab pics as it continues to grow!


----------



## PurdueGK (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful tank! 
Really nice dwarf neon Rainbowfish! I would love to have some in my 90P. But I am worried that they would jump out since it’s rimless.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey Ken- I am starting to get the Sunblaster itch again... Are you still using yours, and what bulb are you running with these days?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Hey Ken- I am starting to get the Sunblaster itch again... Are you still using yours, and what bulb are you running with these days?


Funny, I was just thinking about the Sunblaster a couple of days ago. I've haven't been using it for quite a while now, but every once in a while I'll get it out if I'm not satisfied with the tank photos because it does add some pop to the colors. The Zoo Med Flora Sun is the bulb in the fixture, I liked it, it did add nice color to the tank.

The only reason I stopped using it was the tank started to get more BBA when I started to use it, but I'm not sure if the Sunblaster was the actual cause because I made dosing changes the same time. Now that you've tweaked my memory, I may start it up again, but for 30 minutes to an hour max per day. But for now, all I'm using is LEDs.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about the Sunblaster a couple of days ago. I've haven't been using it for quite a while now, but every once in a while I'll get it out if I'm not satisfied with the tank photos because it does add some pop to the colors. The Zoo Med Flora Sun is the bulb in the fixture, I liked it, it did add nice color to the tank.
> 
> The only reason I stopped using it was the tank started to get more BBA when I started to use it, but I'm not sure if the Sunblaster was the actual cause because I made dosing changes the same time. Now that you've tweaked my memory, I may start it up again, but for 30 minutes to an hour max per day. But for now, all I'm using is LEDs.


Now that is is 'winter' again I am back into the higher light, regular maintenance, etc. so the sunblaster (which is still in my Amazon wish-list!) popped in my mind again. I did recently turn back on my 2nd LED fixture for 2 hrs a day, so ~80ish PAR for 8 hrs, and ~150ish for 2 hrs.

The pop of color is what has me thinking of the sunblaster with the Flora Sun (though I cannot find the 46" version anywhere right now).

Anyways, thanks for the reply, and looking forward to seeing where things end up for you!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

About 18 months ago I acquired 9 dwarf Neon Blue Rainbows, 5 males and four females. Back in spring I lost two males and one female because they got stuck under a portion of rising MC. Ever since I saw @Seattle_Aquarist thread regarding his school of Praecox Rainbows I’ve had an inkling to get more, but the local fish stores never have any, and if they did have any I’d worry about their lineage especially regarding the low quality of Praecox known to be in the LFS industry. A few months ago @Discusluv went to a local Sacramento Aquarium Society(SAS) function and obtained 6 Praecox with Gary Lange heritage from a member and posted this in a thread. They were still young, and I thought this person may be breeding them, so I went on the hunt to track this person down. I joined SAS shortly after and found out she purchased them from Larry, and he was breeding them from Gary Lange stock. When I asked how if he still had some for sale, he stated he had quite a few, as in a couple of hundred!. This past Sunday I went down to Larry’s house and saw his operation; he’s breeding quite a few different species of rainbows with all the lines coming from Gary Lange. I spoke to Larry quite a while and I came away knowing he knows what he’s doing and he takes great care in insuring his stock is high quality and has good lineage. I ended up purchasing 7 males. So far I’m pleased as they’re showing good color at such a young age of three months. I can’t wait to see what they look like in a few more months. It's funny how reading other's post can lead to purchasing fish in the future!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What a great story! Thanks for sharing Ken...

I wish I could take photos like you to show how amazing mine are doing as well from Larry-- but... we have you to do that 
Mine are schooling with my African tetras in the 180. They seem to like one another. 

These fish are beautifully colored and so healthy. Good breeding stock makes all the difference with these fish. I encourage everyone who is looking for this fish to check with their local aquarium society. You would be surprised at the high quality fish you can buy-- most of the time below the cost of the LFS. 

So cool that you were able to go directly to look at his breeding operation. Ill have to ask him myself if I can go do this sometime.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Ken Keating1,

What a great story and what beautiful fish! Local aquarium clubs might seem 'obsolete' to some folks but it is a great way to find local folks with similar interests (obsessions?) and some healthy, locally raised fish and plants.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tank is looking great man. I continue to be amazed how you and G.rob's tanks look so much bigger than 55s


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice pick up Ken!

The Praecox from G. Lange are the "Pagai" variety.

Do you notice any difference in the general shape/appearance of the new onces??


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Great story on finding those bows! I should research my area a bit better to see what I can find, but from what I see where I live is more into large cichlids, not so much rainbows...


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> What a great story! Thanks for sharing Ken...
> 
> I wish I could take photos like you to show how amazing mine are doing as well from Larry-- but... we have you to do that
> Mine are schooling with my African tetras in the 180. They seem to like one another.
> ...


I almost gave you a call and see if you and your husband wanted to travel to Stockton with me but I ended up making a last minute decision to go down. Larry was great, I’m sure he’d be more than welcome to have you visit his house and fish room.

Funny about yours schooling with African Tetras, mine are a lot of time schooling with the Rummynose Tetras. 

You've been taking some pretty good photos, so no excuses for not posting!!!



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Ken Keating1,
> 
> What a great story and what beautiful fish! Local aquarium clubs might seem 'obsolete' to some folks but it is a great way to find local folks with similar interests (obsessions?) and some healthy, locally raised fish and plants.


SA, you and Amy have a very good point regarding local aquarium clubs. Clubs have lots of great contacts with very knowledgeable folks plus some clubs have some great speakers. When I attended the SAS club meeting, there must have been over 100 people there and the auction was unbelievable, I was surprised at the great equipment, fish and plants that were for sale. Plus I found out there’s local folks who are breeding fish(not just rainbowfish) that are much better quality than the LFS. These folks put their heart and soul into breeding good stock. Highly recommended folks join their local club, it’s surprising what you’ll find.



burr740 said:


> Tank is looking great man. I continue to be amazed how you and G.rob's tanks look so much bigger than 55s


Thanks for the complement Joe, heck, the reason it’s looking good is there’s a lot of plants in there that came from you, and all the micros in the tank are from you also!



Greggz said:


> Nice pick up Ken!
> 
> The Praecox from G. Lange are the "Pagai" variety.
> 
> Do you notice any difference in the general shape/appearance of the new onces??


Thanks Greg, good to know what variety I received, I was wondering about that.

It appears the fish are a little more elongated that the LFS ones I acquired, but it’s hard to tell as I’m comparing them to photos of my LFS ones at roughly the same size, but I don’t know if I’m comparing photos of the same ages as I don’t know at what age I acquired the LFS ones. But I will say these new ones have better color than the original LFS ones had at the same size. I think only time will tell once they reach maturity.



Grobbins48 said:


> Great story on finding those bows! I should research my area a bit better to see what I can find, but from what I see where I live is more into large cichlids, not so much rainbows...


I'd recommend you join the Facebook Group Rainbowfish Live, which is what Larry recommended. There’s a breeder on the east coast named Lori who’s a moderator of the group, she may be able to help out in providing fish or know of someone who has fish.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken, any kind of fish/plant trip you take call me next time. I am always ready for that. 

December's speaker at SAS is giving a presentation on aquarium photography! Im so excited! Ought to be a great meeting.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Ken, any kind of fish/plant trip you take call me next time. I am always ready for that.
> 
> December's speaker at SAS is giving a presentation on aquarium photography! Im so excited! Ought to be a great meeting.


Will definitely give you call!

I'll plan on attending the SAS in December, it sounds like it'll be fun. See you there!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I'd recommend you join the Facebook Group Rainbowfish Live, which is what Larry recommended. There’s a breeder on the east coast named Lori who’s a moderator of the group, she may be able to help out in providing fish or know of someone who has fish.


+1.

But be careful @Grobbins48.....I just warned Ken that once you see all the beautiful variety of Bows out there, you will soon be needing a bigger tank!!:grin2:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Today’s the tank’s 2 year anniversary. Two years ago I filled the tank with water. Two days later on 11/22 I joined TPT.

The day I added water:









Two weeks later with plants and fish:








Lots of Anubias and Java Ferns as that's what the LFS recommended. I had no idea what these plants were.

If I only knew what I was getting myself into. High tech, low tech, micro, macro, ppm, tank journal, I didn’t know what these terms meant two years ago. I didn’t even change the canister filters for the 1st three months nor do a water change as I didn’t know better. To be honest, this hobby’s been a blast, very challenging, surprising, plus I've had great fun building stuff. The best thing that helped me out was this site, TPT, it’s provided a lot of great information from a lot of great folks. I only wished I had asked a lot of questions much earlier. 

For what’s it worth, if you’re just staring this hobby, it can be overwhelming, confusing and frustrating for a while, but slowly things will start to make sense. And if it doesn’t make sense, ask questions here on TPT, it’s much easier and less expensive to learn from others rather than by trial and error. 

I’m looking forward to seeing what the next year will bring, and I’m hoping whatever comes along holds at least 75 gallons!!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> If I only knew what I was getting myself into. High tech, low tech, micro, macro, ppm, tank journal, I didn’t know what these terms meant two years ago. I didn’t even change the canister filters for the 1st three months nor do a water change as I didn’t know better. To be honest, this hobby’s been a blast, very challenging, surprising, plus I've had great fun building stuff. The best thing that helped me out was this site, TPT, it’s provided a lot of great information from a lot of great folks. I only wished I had asked a lot of questions much earlier.
> 
> For what’s it worth, if you’re just staring this hobby, it can be overwhelming, confusing and frustrating for a while, but slowly things will start to make sense. And if it doesn’t make sense, ask questions here on TPT, it’s much easier and less expensive to learn from others rather than by trial and error.


Happy Anniversary Ken!

Great post above. We all started somewhere. 

I remember when I first joined this site I thought folks were speaking in tongues, and those tanks weren't for real. But over time slowly but surely things began to make some sense. 

Funny thing here it is many years later and I am still trying out new theories and trying to get better. I guess that is part of the appeal. It's like a puzzle that we can never solve (well, except for Burr!!:grin2.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I'd recommend you join the Facebook Group Rainbowfish Live, which is what Larry recommended. There’s a breeder on the east coast named Lori who’s a moderator of the group, she may be able to help out in providing fish or know of someone who has fish.


You know, I have been part of Rainbowfish Live, but never considered asking Lori herself what is relatively local to me. To Gregg's point, I need to be careful... I only have 55 gallons, and there are 13 rainbows plus plenty of others in there already... oops!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> To Gregg's point, I need to be careful... I only have 55 gallons, and there are 13 rainbows plus plenty of others in there already... oops!


Bay Area Aquatic's has a video on Larry's fish room and operation. Thanks to @Greggz for the link.






What I found interesting at Larry's was the amount of fish he had in his tanks and the only filtration was one or two sponge filters. Take a look at the start and at times 25:34, 27:30 and 43:07. I was surprised how many fish were in some of the tanks, and in these tanks all the fish looked great. I see discussions on forums about the number of fish in tanks, but I've also seen where tanks are completed loaded with fish, way beyond what folks are recommending, and yet the fish are doing quite well.

Well, I'm heading outside to do some more enabling, whoops, I mean yard work!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I was surprised how many fish were in some of the tanks, and in these tanks all the fish looked great. I see discussions on forums about the number of fish in tanks, but I've also seen where tanks are completed loaded with fish, way beyond what folks are recommending, and yet the fish are doing quite well.


Wait until you see my tank in the near future. Larry and I got to talking, and as you know he has many very good blood lines started directly with eggs from Gary Lange. Soooooo.......one thing led to another........and, well, you know how that story ends. 

Shipment to arrive on Tuesday!!:grin2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Bay Area Aquatic's has a video on Larry's fish room and operation. Thanks to @*Greggz* for the link.
> 
> Larry's Home Fish Room
> 
> ...


 Ask the breeders how often they do water changes and how the stock moves in and out of their tanks. 

Most people are not willing to be the mechanical and biological filtration for their tanks like Larry and most breeders are with overstocked tanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Hanging out in Gary's fishroom! (01/2013)


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hanging out in Gary's fishroom! (01/2013)


Oh oh, was there classified info in the photo that had to be censored as Gary and Roy have disappeared!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

When I went to purchase the Praecox, I planned on only picking up 5. But while I was there, I impulsed purchased and bumped up the number to 7, which would bring up the total Praecox up to 14 in my tank. I struggled with having this many, but now looking back I'm a little disappointed that I didn't purchase more! They've been really fun to watch. Oh well, next time.

Tank photos from this week:


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I'm thinking 100+ of 1 species of dwarf rainbows in my next tank.... Something about a large school of the same fish catches my eye.

Yours Looks great!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> When I went to purchase the Praecox, I planned on only picking up 5. But while I was there, I impulsed purchased and bumped up the number to 7, which would bring up the total Praecox up to 14 in my tank. I struggled with having this many, but now looking back I'm a little disappointed that I didn't purchase more! They've been really fun to watch. Oh well, next time.
> 
> Tank photos from this week:


 Stunning group you have!!
Wish I could take a picture of mine from Larry that showed them off as well as you have. But, nevertheless, here is a picture from the other day--- a couple of the Praecox mixed in with other fish. I think my lighting brings out more of the yellow than the blue in the fish. You can see how the _alestopetersius brichardi_ ( the African tetras) have a wonderful yellow glow to them.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> I'm thinking 100+ of 1 species of dwarf rainbows in my next tank.... Something about a large school of the same fish catches my eye.
> 
> Yours Looks great!


That would be a nice looking tank with that large of a school of fish! That would be good size tank, but it would be impressive.



Discusluv said:


> Stunning group you have!!
> Wish I could take a picture of mine from Larry that showed them off as well as you have. But, nevertheless, here is a picture from the other day--- a couple of the Praecox mixed in with other fish. I think my lighting brings out more of the yellow than the blue in the fish. You can see how the _alestopetersius brichardi_ ( the African tetras) have a wonderful yellow glow to them.


Beautiful fish you have there Amy, very nice and the colors looks great! Out of curiosity, are you feeding live food to your fish? I've been experimenting with live food(daphnia, gridndal worms and wingless fruit flies) that have been feed with color enhancing foods such as astaxanthin, paprika, and spirulina and it appears the fish colors have improved. Here's a good link that explains the concept


Bump: Stopped off at Petsmart this afternoon and could'nt believe the price for a 75 gallon tank with stand. I MUST RESIST!


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Stopped off at Petsmart this afternoon and could'nt believe the price for a 75 gallon tank with stand. I MUST RESIST!


I didn't.... oops!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> I didn't.... oops!


LOL! I read this after spending a few minutes with the Wndows magnifying window looking over your packaging photo to see if any clues were left behind.

Great purchase, that price is unbelievable Congrats, I'm envious! 

Wait, does this mean I going to be alone in the 55G dept? Am I being dumped!:laugh2:


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> LOL! I read this after spending a few minutes with the Wndows magnifying window looking over your packaging photo to see if any clues were left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll always remember my roots!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Wait, does this mean I going to be alone in the 55G dept? Am I being dumped!:laugh2:


I've still got one! >


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Stunning group you have!!
> Wish I could take a picture of mine from Larry that showed them off as well as you have. But, nevertheless, here is a picture from the other day--- a couple of the Praecox mixed in with other fish. I think my lighting brings out more of the yellow than the blue in the fish. You can see how the _alestopetersius brichardi_ ( the African tetras) have a wonderful yellow glow to them.


Is this tank from a petstore? What kind of Geo is that? Wonder if they destroy plants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> Is this tank from a petstore? What kind of Geo is that? Wonder if they destroy plants.


 This is my own tank, These are geophagus sveni. They dont bother plants at all; but, being eartheaters, they move a substantial amount of sand in a day from sifting. I have had luck growing fast growing stems like crypt spiralis, valisneria, etc..,.
here is a picture of the tank where the g. sveni are kept:


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just a little trimming and today's WC. Took a while to obtain a decent photo of the Rummynose tetras, they just won't stay still!


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Your tank is gorgeous. I love seeing all the plant mass in your water-change shot!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken some tanks are instantly recognizable, and yours is one of them.

No question it has a "jungle" look, but a well thought out manicured jungle, if that makes sense. 

Very well done and looking fantastic!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken! I can see the crypt nurii 'raubensis' I gave you when we all had the plant swap over a year and some months ago!
And I think that long beautiful java fern is Microsorum Sp. Sg. Durin Besar that I brought as well. Does it get some orange around the tips? 
Like all your plants, you have grown them out so beautifully.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Discusluv, Yes, the three Crypt Nuri’s were acquired from you at our meeting back in Janurary. Here’s a photo from 2-2-19, about a month after our meeting








Here’s a photo from 11-12-19. It’s grown quite a bit, plus it’s sent out runners, so now there at least six. It’s a nice looking plant, one of my favorites.








I believe the other plant is a needle leaf java fern that I acquired from either you or OVT. I don’t believe it’s a Microsorum Sp. Sg. Durin besar because the leaves are not orange, and the leaves are narrow. I’ll discuss with you at the SAC meeting tonight as the leaves are starting to get too long for my tank.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> Your tank is gorgeous. I love seeing all the plant mass in your water-change shot!


Thanks Streetwise! I always wonder what the fish are thinking during a water change as there’s not a lot of room for them to move around.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken some tanks are instantly recognizable, and yours is one of them.
> 
> No question it has a "jungle" look, but a well thought out manicured jungle, if that makes sense.
> 
> Very well done and looking fantastic!



Thanks Gregg! I’m not sure about the "well thought out" on my part, they kinda got put in place where ever I could fit them in, but it’s fun to sit down and enjoy, but it definitely needs a trim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice Ken. Great seeing another water change shot out there!


----------



## Uncle_R (Jan 31, 2018)

My favorite tank on TPT! Do you vacuum the gravel? How often and how deep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken-- you made out like a bandit at the SAS meeting with those fish! 
Its like everyone knew exactly what fish you needed, lol!

I hope they settled in well.
Nice visiting with you


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Discusluv , great time talking with you last night and funny about my fish purchase. How did the shrimp you purchased look after you got them home and into a tank?

I had no intention about purchasing fish last night at the meeting. The last part of the meeting consists of an auction for plants, fish and shrimp. The items for sale are fantastically priced if you’re the buyer, some great deals, and there’s a lot of items. Before the meeting, Amy and I discussed ordering hatchet fish together from The Wet Spot and splitting the cost of shipping. She wanted spotted hatchets, and I marbles. Well, one of the first items auctioned was 6 hatchets for $12. I had no idea these were going to be for sale. I had not picked up a laminated auction card number beforehand so I couldn’t bid, but Amy had one, so I grabbed it and it went flying up in the air! No one else bid, so I(well, technically Amy!)now had 6 new fish.

A few minutes later, five rummynose went up auction, and I had been wishing for more, so Amy’s card went in the flying in the air again! No one else bid, so now I have 11 new fish. I was told the rummynose were true rummynose(Hemigrammus bleheri) but in fact they’re false rummynose tetras(Petitella georgiae). Most folks would not notice the difference. The red color is not as pronounced, but with the proper foods I believe I can get better red color out of them.

All fish were eating well this morning, so that’s a good sign. See below for photos of the hatchets.

















Below are my current dosing parameters, it’s been a while since I posted these.











Grobbins48 said:


> Very nice Ken. Great seeing another water change shot out there!


Funny, your WC post photo inspired me do a WC photo also. I believe some folks have concerns about large water changes when first starting off in this hobby, I know I did, and by posting photos I hope it gives others a comfort level that large WCs are no big deal.



Uncle_R said:


> My favorite tank on TPT! Do you vacuum the gravel? How often and how deep?


Thanks UR! I have not done a complete vacuum of the gravel since January this year. I wish I was better at this, but with the crypts and pigmy grass, it’s takes some time and they tend to be a little sensitive to uprooting.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Research suggests they jump, but you have a hood, right?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Streetwise : Good note about the hatchets, some folks may not be aware of their jumping ability. I do have a canopy with an open back. Last year I started off with 10 hatchets, and I installed a foam guard along the back. But I left for vacation for a week and the foam curled up ever so slightly and 6 of the hatched jumped through the ½ inch opening and perished. I’ve since installed a plexiglass guard which solved the problem. 

Six weeks ago my daughter was feeding the fish, and one of the hatchets jumped out of the tank, over the 7” high canopy and landed on the carpet. She put it back into the tank and it survived. I was surprised it cleared 7 inches, that’s quite a leap!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken good to see your dosing parameters again.

Interesting your NPK at 20:5:15. Seems to be a range many that I follow have settled into. 

Good pick up on the new fish. They look great in the tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Those Marbles are amazing--- .

The Bloody Mary Shrimp were just fine. Held up well on trip home in my purse 
There were 12 total ( instead of 10) because there were 2 little shrimplets in here as well- so small its almost impossible to see them. 

I wasnt expecting you to buy either so didnt mention you can pay cash as you go. Just have to get a "cash" card. But, should have known you were a lucky guy--- what you want just kinda appeared.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Really a pleasure to read and take in, thanks for sharing. 

Do you intend to keep the moss? I struggle to manage it and now tend to steer clear of it in a tank as nice as yours. 

I like how natural the plants look, clean but not overly manicured.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Love those hatchet's! Tank is looking great as always.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Short Story:

Wife and I travel to LFS a year or two ago.
She saw the marble hatchets, bout 200 in a tank and thought we should get some.
I told her they were "Flying Phish" and with her open top tanks they'd be on the floor in the morning.
We would never find them once the cat ate them! :grin2:
@Ken Keating1 tank is looking good!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken good to see your dosing parameters again.
> Interesting your NPK at 20:5:15. Seems to be a range many that I follow have settled into.


You know what this means, someone needs to update the “Share your Dosing” thread spreadsheet! 

This dosing regime seems to working well for my tank, most of my plants seem to really like it. I hope it stays this way for a while. 


Greggz said:


> Good pick up on the new fish. They look great in the tank.


Thanks Greg, I really like them, especially considering less than 24 hours ago I had no idea I would be purchasing. I can hardly wait for the next meeting!

@Discusluv, glad to hear the shrimps made it home. From what I could see in the bag, they looked great!



DigityDog70 said:


> Really a pleasure to read and take in, thanks for sharing.
> Do you intend to keep the moss? I struggle to manage it and now tend to steer clear of it in a tank as nice as yours.
> I like how natural the plants look, clean but not overly manicured.


Thanks DD70! I’ve had the moss for two years now, I like it, so I’ll be keeping it for now. Since you’re close by, If you want some let me know, every couple of months I take it off, trim it, and reattach and I have a lot left over.

My tank has more of an English garden look to it. It just sort of migrated that way mainly because I acquired too many plants and didn’t have the time to keep it all trim and neat. But I like the look, it’s a little different than others, though there is a few folks that have similar looks.


Hendy8888 said:


> Love those hatchet's! Tank is looking great as always.


 Thanks H8!



Maryland Guppy said:


> @Ken Keating1 tank is looking good!


Thanks MG! My hatchet fish story was from when I was about 10 and I went to a LFS in a mall and they had a tank with hatchets. I tapped on the tank, and one of them jumped out of the tank, and landed on the vinyl tile floor. I panicked and ran out the store thinking the owner was going to string me up. I probably stopped running about a mile down the road! To this day, every time I think about tapping on a tank this memory comes back to me. Let’s just say it was quite the lesson.

Well, as if I really need more plants, @Maryland Guppy made the mistake of posting some nice looking photos of red plants in his tank and the next thing he knew he was getting an PM from me! Some should be on their way soon. I gotta decorate the tank in reds and greens for the holidays!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Those plants ever make it to your tank?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Maryland Guppy: Yes, I got your plants into the tank! When I first put them in on Thursday night they looked beautiful, great color, but Friday and Saturday they started to go through what I call a transition/acclimation process. They’re looking better today, and should be better over the next couple days.

Rotala Macranda: Beautiful Colored Plant, looking forward to see how this does.

















Rotala Magenta









Rotala H’ra









AR Purple









FTS


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Aquarium plant collectoritis has got you in its clutches big time, my friend.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> Aquarium plant collectoritis has got you in its clutches big time, my friend.


Nothing a bigger tank can't cure!!!:grin2::grin2:

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> When I first put them in on Thursday night they looked beautiful, great color, but Friday and Saturday they started to go through what I call a transition/acclimation process


When I get plants from MG, there usually is a transition phase. Sometimes it's pretty rough.

I believe it has to do with coming from his soil and going into inert substrate, along with his dosing. Sometimes the entire plant transforms and ends up looking quite different in my tank.

My advice is to be very patient. I have had some seemingly whither away to almost nothing, then eventually bounce back and become solid growers. So if they get worse, don't give up too soon.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Greggz:

Funny how plants do this. The Pygmy Chain Sword in the front my tank was planted two years ago and did poorly, so I took it all out around April 2018. Then somehow a small plant cropped up around July 2018, so I let it grow. It slowly grew one or two shoots until Jan, 2019, then for some reason around June it really started to take off. Today it’s growing like mad, new plants all over, and I have no idea why, hopefully one of these days I’ll figure out this hobby!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Greggz said:


> When I get plants from MG, there usually is a transition phase. Sometimes it's pretty rough.
> 
> I believe it has to do with coming from his soil and going into inert substrate, along with his dosing. Sometimes the entire plant transforms and ends up looking quite different in my tank.


 @Ken Keating1 Rotala magenta & macrandra had no real issues with the inert sub.
AR purple came from a lo-tech STS tank, I always save some in there to never lose it.
Now the rotala H'ra some did well in inert and some bunches didn't, worst case this may lay down some and send out lots of sprouts.

Present water column is:
20ppm NO3
3ppm PO4
.23ppm Fe
1dKH
6dGH with 20ppm Ca

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> Funny how plants do this. The Pygmy Chain Sword in the front my tank was planted two years ago and did poorly, so I took it all out around April 2018. Then somehow a small plant cropped up around July 2018, so I let it grow. It slowly grew one or two shoots until Jan, 2019, then for some reason around June it really started to take off. Today it’s growing like mad, new plants all over, and I have no idea why, hopefully one of these days I’ll figure out this hobby!


Try that pygmy chain sword in soil and it's a pygmy no longer.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Rotala magenta & macrandra had no real issues with the inert sub.
> 
> Try that pygmy chain sword in soil and it's a pygmy no longer.


It would be interesting to see more info on how different species fared. I am sure something to be learned there......just not sure what?

And keep in mind this cuts both ways. I've sent MG plants that melted to nothing in no time at all. 

Goes to the theory that once plants get going well, they don't like sudden moves. 

And yes, I have seen some plants in MG's soil that are HUGE! No such thing as "mini" anything in there!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Greggz said:


> It would be interesting to see more info on how different species fared. I am sure something to be learned there......just not sure what?
> 
> And keep in mind this cuts both ways. I've sent MG plants that melted to nothing in no time at all.


I have several spiral notebooks and a few graph paper type notepads filled with notes, testing parameters, fert calculations etc.... all dated mind you.
Been keeping for years now.
The worst one is from sale threads, keeping a username to always match a paypal name, I've only screwed up one order in 4 years.
Someone got some extra plants but everyone got what they ordered.
I could write a novel and only about twenty plant nerds would read it and enjoy it! >>>

Yes @Greggz you have sent plants that have managed to melt away in record time.
Pantanel lasted 30 hours, another species looked okay when I left for work in the am only to get home late and found no trace of it in the tank except the ceramic plug I put it in.

I've only had one complaint from a plant shipment and I was notified almost 48 hours after arrival.
IMHO it arrived well and didn't like their soup.
This is a risk we all take when purchasing plants.

What I can say is I have received the best plants from fellow hobbyists, not online vendors.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

What's the right-most plant, large leaves, light green? It looks great. Thanks for sharing. 
DD


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

DigityDog70 said:


> What's the right-most plant, large leaves, light green? It looks great. Thanks for sharing.


Nymphoides Hydrophilla (Taiwan), an easy growing plant.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of that plant!>


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> Never heard of that plant!>


Funny, you opened my post too quickly!

The company I worked for installed Global Protect on all computers, and ever since I can’t post from my work computer because it’ll say “Site cannot be reached”, but yet I can edit posts from my work computer. I can post via Tapatalk, so sometimes I type what I want to say in Word on my work computer, start a blank post in Tapatalk and then quickly edit the post via my work computer. So, if one is quick and opens my post as soon as it pops up before I can edit it, it may just say nothing or say “Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk”.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I have several spiral notebooks and a few graph paper type notepads filled with notes, testing parameters, fert calculations etc.... all dated mind you.
> Been keeping for years now.
> I could write a novel and only about twenty plant nerds would read it and enjoy it! >>>


Geez, I know someone who uses color coded spreadsheets to track everything by week number and date. His family and friends think he’s nuts! And yes, only plant nerds would appreciate it!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Geez, I know someone who uses color coded spreadsheets to track everything by week number and date. His family and friends think he’s nuts! And yes, only plant nerds would appreciate it!



Ken, I think your nuts! And yes, I can *appreciate* the level of detail in your spreadsheet even though I can only see what is in the active tab :grin2:
Fortunately for me, I hide all my spreadsheets from my family & friends


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Geez, I know someone who uses color coded spreadsheets to track everything by week number and date. His family and friends think he’s nuts! And yes, only plant nerds would appreciate it!


If it's any solace, you are not alone!

Like you, I have tracked pretty much every little detail for years.

IMO, one of the best things anyone can do. I can look back at any point in time and see everything that was going on. I actually review them quite often as I contemplate changes. Without them everything would be a blur and I could never remember what happened when, or correlate parameter changes to plant/tank health. 

But for goodness sake I would never, ever have an "expenses" column. I don't want to know!!:grin2:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Maryland Guppy said:


> What I can say is I have received the best plants from fellow hobbyists, not online vendors.


No question about that. 

Not only the best quality, but also the best value and equally important the widest variety.

Between you and Joe I know I can always find something to give me the new plant fix I need!!:grin2:


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Greggz said:


> But for goodness sake I would never, ever have an "expenses" column. I don't want to know!!:grin2:


You ain't kidding!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL, I missed the "Expenses column". And no, I really don't want to know.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Immortal1 , @Greggz, and @Grobbins48: You guys are cracking me up regarding the Expenses Worksheet. I don’t open it anymore, it’s way too scary!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Plants still doing well???


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Plants still doing well???




I believe so. I haven’t been home the last couple days due to a out of town family visit, but I should be back tomorrow. It'll probably need to trim them!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I believe so. I haven’t been home the last couple days due to a out of town family visit, but I should be back tomorrow. I’ll probably need trim them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wifi camera setup to watch while away?!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> No wifi camera setup to watch while away?!



That’s a new item to be added to santa’s list!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken, How are you? Haven't seen you here in ages!
Update time!

Hope to see you next Saturday at the SAS meeting. Im doing a very short presentation on my black/Gold Ram fry.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I haven’t posted for quite a while due to some bad news. Late December I spent two days in the ER/Hospital for severe abdominal pains. Mid-January I was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and ever since the time has flown by due doctor appointments and chemo treatments. Not much fun and not much time to spend on TPT, the latter of which I really enjoy.

I thought about taking down the aquarium because I was worried about how much time is involved with a planted tank. I was worried there could be a week or after a chemo treatment where I may not be able to do anything with the tank. But the doctors recommended to do things I enjoy, so I’ve kept the tank, but made changes to keep the maintenance time to a minimum. The biggest changes were removing any fast-growing plants and remove any plants not doing well. Fortunately, most of my system is automated and it only takes 20 minutes to perform a water change, so for now all is going well. Also, friends and family have chipped in to help out, so that’s made it easier.

During one of the WCs where my daughter was helping she noticed a small fish in the sump. I thought she was mis-seeing something as I don’t have any small fish, but sure enough it was a dwarf blue neon rainbow fry. The dwarf rainbows must be laying eggs, and somehow one fish hatched, made it to the overflow that drains into the sump before being eaten, past the 1 micron filter media and into the main sump area and slowly increased in size. I would not of thought there would be enough food in the main sump area because of the filtering, but this proves me wrong and it’s amazing to me the fish was able to define all odds and make it this far. We caught the fish and put into a small 10 gallon tank and it’s been growing fast. When it gets big enough where it won’t be eaten, I’ll put back into the 55-gallon tank.

The interesting item is how much the Pygmy Chain Sword has grown. I planted this when I started my tank in early December 2017 and it didn’t do well so I removed it late winter 2018. Well, I thought I removed it. Then one day in midsummer 2018 a single plant showed up after a jungle trim, and it really didn’t do much. But then it really started to take off say around late fall 2019 and it’s grown a lot since then. One of the leaves is almost 7 inches long, it must not realize it’s a pygmy plant! So basically, a plant that didn’t start growing well until after almost two years after it had been initially planted.

Here’s some recent photos of the tank. 
























And here’s the dwarf neon rainbowfish fry:


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I haven’t posted for quite a while due to some bad news. Late December I spent two days in the ER/Hospital for severe abdominal pains. Mid-January I was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and ever since the time has flown by due doctor appointments and chemo treatments. Not much fun and not much time to spend on TPT, the latter of which I really enjoy.
> 
> I thought about taking down the aquarium because I was worried about how much time is involved with a planted tank. I was worried there could be a week or after a chemo treatment where I may not be able to do anything with the tank. But the doctors recommended to do things I enjoy, so I’ve kept the tank, but made changes to keep the maintenance time to a minimum. The biggest changes were removing any fast-growing plants and remove any plants not doing well. Fortunately, most of my system is automated and it only takes 20 minutes to perform a water change, so for now all is going well. Also, friends and family have chipped in to help out, so that’s made it easier.



Ken, so sorry to hear about the cancer diagnosis :frown2: Been down, and actually still going, down that road myself. At one point I actually typed up a 2 page set of instructions on how to take care of the tank assuming the inevitable. Very much understand how fast time can go by when you feel like crap, mind is swimming with various health related thoughts, and the never ending medical appointments. I think at this point, keeping your tank going in one fashion or another is a good thing. For me, sitting on the couch after a tough chemo it still made me happy to just look over at the tank - regardless if it needed a trim or not. 

If you ever want to just talk about what ever, just let me know.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh Ken, I have been wondering where you were and thought about messaging you but didn’t want to pester you. 
My goodness, please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you with cleaning, trimming, or any other aspect. I am sure you could teach me to do anything else that is needed. But, of course, as the Dr. suggested, this hobby is therapeutic. 
I know you are surrounded by friends and family during this difficult time, but do let me know if I can help in any way. 
You are in my thoughts... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken I am very sorry to hear this news.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

With your positive attitude, I expect you will fight the good fight and beat this thing.

Godspeed to you my friend. 

P.S. The tank looks great!!


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ken as the other and I are all sorry to hear about your diagnosis, I work for a cancer diagnosis company and I hear about different types of cancers all day and I'm glad for how technology has come for being able to diagnosis this horrible disease (can't think of a better term for it) faster and earlier than we have in the past. I pray for a full and speedy company! Having a semi automatic tank sure does help with it being a small part for the world, would hate for a passion to become a burden in a time of hardship. 

Jason 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks @Immortal1, @Discusluv, @Greggz and @chayos00 for your great responses, it's very much appreciated.

Discusluv, it worst comes to worst, you'd be the first I reach out to regarding adoptions for a slew of Dwarf Rainbow Fish and Rummynose Tetras. But let's hope it never comes to this. Regarding help, fortunately I've been fortunate and have some great help from my family. My daughters have stepped up and helped a lot, in fact, they may be slowly getting hooked into the hobby without realizing it!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks @*Immortal1*, @*Discusluv*, @*Greggz* and @*chayos00* for your great responses, it's very much appreciated.
> 
> Discusluv, it worst comes to worst, you'd be the first I reach out to regarding adoptions for a slew of Dwarf Rainbow Fish and Rummynose Tetras. But let's hope it never comes to this. Regarding help, fortunately I've been fortunate and have some great help from my family. My daughters have stepped up and helped a lot, in fact, they may be slowly getting hooked into the hobby without realizing it!


Yes, anything you need. Adoptions as well.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Best wishes.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Discusluv: Remember the three small Crypt Nurii Raubensis I acquired from you in Jan 2019 at the plant exchange?










Here's what they look like as of today. They've really come along, not only in size but also in number, I must have at least six now as opposed to the original three. @Maryland Guppy has his name on a few of these as he provided me with some of his plants and it's a great trade for the both of us.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @*Discusluv*: Remember the three small Crypt Nurii Raubensis I acquired from you in Jan 2019 at the plant exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, Ken! They are amazing! The higher fertilization and Co2 must make all the difference. :surprise: I still have 2 plants that are limping along like the ones I first gave you. 

I am so terrible at growing aquatic plants.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

I know about cancer. My mother dies two years ago of cancer. An I am going thru prostrate cancer treatment right now. It zap’s your strength. I have a whole side of my two car garage full of aquarium equipment for my new 120p build and I can only get the strength to do it a couple days a week. Just keep doing the treatment and pray I pray you get better.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Ken, your tank looks great and I don't know how you keep it that way while going through treatment. This part of the thread hits home way too hard. I lost my Mom a year ago today to cancer. Seems like last month. It makes me question why I even focus on the frustrations of the little stuff like some of my plants melting or a shrimp species not breeding. I wish you and Ed the best in treatment and recovery, and anyone else fighting this wretched disease. Our aquariums are a commonality we enjoy and I am thankful for all of you sharing your journals and tips. But it's important to appreciate the people behind them and their lives.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Tank looks amazing Ken, so sorry to hear about the news, I was excited to see an update on your journal thread, as I, like many of us, have been wondering how’s things were. 

Best wishes moving forward, I admire your aspiration to keep a great looking tank moving forward even during tough times. 

PS, my dwarf neons also surprised me with a youngling of their own, funny how they can always find a way. Fingers crossed the home bread strains of Preacox are hardier than the store bought strains! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken, it is great to hear from you! Thank you for taking the time to check in and let us into your life- I am sure it can't be easy to do. 

Glad you able to enjoy the tank and use it as something peaceful thought this. It really does look great!

Wishing you the best, and looking forward to keeping in touch as much as you are able to be on!


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Piling on with the best wishes. I've been battling AIDS for nearly 40 yrs, cancer for 25, so know what a toll it can take. But your dr is right--keep enjoying the things you enjoy. I miss the days when every drs office seemed to have an aquarium and lava lamp to relax their patients....

With UC Davis right next door you've got some of the best medical treatment & research anywhere at your disposal. Wishing you all the best


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Best wishes Ken, will be thinking of you and your family and hoping for a speedy recovery!

Tank is looking great!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Streetwise, @EdWiser, @Blue Ridge Reef , @Grobbins48, @Desert Pupfish , @Quagulator , and @burr740, plus others who sent PMs, thank you for you posts and words of encouragement, it’s very much appreciated. Folks like you and others who previously posted such as @Immortal1, @Discusluv, @Greggz and @chayos00 are really what make this a great forum to be a part of. I’m on other forums, but none come close to being as friendly, supportive, informative and have the willingness to learn from others no matter how long one has had an aquarium is really what make this forum great. And I’m not limiting the thanks to those I’ve listed, there’s a great number of others not listed that make this a great forum, it’d just take way too long to list them all! 

With that said, I’ll be spending a lot more time at home and I’ve given myself the task of trying to write more about my tank, items that would be helpful or entertaining. When I say entertaining, it’d only be for us planted tank fanatics, I doubt the majority of folks would find it entertaining! Subjects like how I do automatic dosing, water changes, or items that I’ve built such as par meter holders, jump guards, ATO systems. Hopefully I’ll be able to start posting these items soon.

Again, thanks to all who posted or sent PMs.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @*Streetwise*, @*EdWiser*, @*Blue Ridge Reef* , @*Grobbins48*, @*Desert Pupfish* , @*Quagulator* , and @*burr740*, plus others who sent PMs, thank you for you posts and words of encouragement, it’s very much appreciated. Folks like you and others who previously posted such as @*Immortal1*, @*Discusluv*, @*Greggz* and @*chayos00* are really what make this a great forum to be a part of. I’m on other forums, but none come close to being as friendly, supportive, informative and have the willingness to learn from others no matter how long one has had an aquarium is really what make this forum great. And I’m not limiting the thanks to those I’ve listed, there’s a great number of others not listed that make this a great forum, it’d just take way too long to list them all!
> 
> With that said, I’ll be spending a lot more time at home and I’ve given myself the task of trying to write more about my tank, items that would be helpful or entertaining. When I say entertaining, it’d only be for us planted tank fanatics, I doubt the majority of folks would find it entertaining! Subjects like how I do automatic dosing, water changes, or items that I’ve built such as par meter holders, jump guards, ATO systems. Hopefully I’ll be able to start posting these items soon.
> 
> Again, thanks to all who posted or sent PMs.


 Im really looking forward to reading your helpful tips to these subjects. All of them are areas I could use help in. For sure!


I went to the SAS meeting on Saturday and sold a bunch of shrimp at auction. I thought about you and how much fun we had on the last meeting/auction. I think we might have talked too much and annoyed our neighbors 




Now, while you are home if you get a hankering for a pie you just let me know. All special requests will be baked and delivered promptly. :grin2:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Ken Keating1, not the news I wanted to hear. Try to think of all the people who beat the beast and went on for decades, making this world a better place for all of us. I see a lot more generations of rainbows in your future, both in your tank and in your heart. May the Gods smile upon you and may their blessings spread across the rest of humanity.

You know where to find me.

Your tank is looking better then ever - another world to emmerce yourself and reflect on all the thriving life within, that you nurture and sustain.

Best wishes, and then some. Perseverance, my friend.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

My canister filters are Eheim, pumps are Eheim, my skimmer is Eheim, hoses, etc; in other words most of my equipment is Eheim. I'm pro-active at replacing items that are ready to fail, say like O-rings, gaskets, etc, plus I like to keep a spares that are easily broken in the late evening hours such as impeller shafts and handles. But until recently I've found it difficult to find folks Eheim parts who carry everything. I recently found a dealer in the UK who carries everything and is very responsive and the prices are great. It's RainbowKoi in Melksham, Wiltshire and their contact email is [email protected] . Last week I placed another order with them; the order was shipped and I received it today, so five days shipping and shipping is free. It appears that the US and UK has an international mailing agreement where shipping is free. Anyway, I hope this is helpful for folks who need to order Eheim Parts.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Ken Keating1, good to know as most of my equipment is mostly Eheim too. I've been using Al's Pets but they don't always have everything in stock.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Wonder why Eheim parts are so hard to get? Is it online sales or just Eheim isn’t as popular as in the past. I know many hobbyist like buying cheap equipment that can never be repaired.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Drop me a PM if there's anything specific you're looking for. I doubt I even have as much in my catalog than you can find online, but I do have an Eheim sales rep I can pester. Might be worth a shot...


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

My chemo treatments are in San Francisco, so last Saturday I went in early so I could visit Aqua Forest Aquarium (AFA). It's a fun little store, not very big, but it has a lot packed into it. It's one those stores you want to spend some time when it's raining outside and one just wants to look at what they have. If you're ever in SF, I highly recommend stopping by and visiting AFA.

One thing I find interesting is they have some great looking display tanks, but their approach to dosing, CO2 and maintenance is very simple. They don't deal in ppm, bubble counting or detailed analysis. Say for dosing, when I ask them what they do they always say "we dose a few pumps with this product, and a few pumps with another product and then the next week we dose ....etc. Now I know they're trying to push products, but I truly believe they do have a very simple approach. CO2 injection seems to be at a minimum. Now almost all of their plants are not fast growing plants, instead they're easy to grow and slow growing plants. Sometimes I think we may me overthinking what we do, but for me half the fun is looking and analyzing the details.

Here's some photos of their display tanks.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very impressive for store tanks!


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Aquaforest is the distributor of ADA. [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

You think Ken's tank looks beautiful in pictures-- you should see it in person. Wow!!
I was overwhelmed at not only how amazing his tank looked, but his automation, set-up for R/O, and sump system. 
A step above, my friends. 

Thanks for having me Ken- It was spectacular!


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ken, I've logged on to the forum for the first time in a long time (other than looking at a couple of very specific threads) and saw your news. I am very sorry to hear it. I am also wishing you the best. I know folks who have beaten this particular kind of cancer, so I am crossing my fingers and keeping my hopes up for you. Thanks for posting the pictures from the ADA store. When I took Nicole out to SF last April we tried to visit the store but couldn't find parking. The whole neighborhood was so busy. Turned out it was the Cherry Blossom Festival and we hadn't even known it. It is a beautiful place. When visiting sometime after they opened (after I'd already moved back east) I saw my first chocolate gouramis in one of their tanks. I was taken by how still they seemed even in moving current. I found some back here, and kept them for a while. 

Thinking of you. Take good care of yourself, have some fun, and keep your spirits up. And your tank continues to be beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I was never happy with my Dwyer flow meters. The first one I purchased was used, it was inconsistent, and while adjusting the flow the float would jump around. So, I splurged and purchased a new one, but for the flow I needed it registered a low reading that was not helpful. So I learned to adjust CO2 based on the plants(as much CO2 as possible) and fish(as much CO2 as possible before it really affects them). Really this approach is how it should be done, as numbers are just numbers, the important part is how the fish and plants react.

But I’m an engineer and I like building items and making them way to complex. Heck, that half the fun of this hobby! So when @Bettatail posted about the Porter FM, I jumped on the bandwagon and purchased two flowmeters! I like the Porter FM quite a bit more than the Dwyer FM. The Porter FM has a scale length of 6.5 inches long, whereas the Dwyer FM has a scale length of only 2 inches. Plus the valve is much smoother that either of the two Dwyer FMs I own.

Not content with just hooking it up, I decided it’d be fun to add pressure gauges on the incoming and outgoing lines. Of course, I’d have to have an appropriate mounting panel. I used a piece of 1” x 4” premium pine to mount the gauges and flow meter, drilled the appropriate holes, painted it black and attached the items. For mounting the gauges and flow meters I used Velcro. I find Velcro easy to use, plus it allows fast access for removing and adjusting equipment. I also used Velcro to attach the 1”x4” mounting panel to the aquarium stand.

Ideally I should be able to take the outgoing pressure and knowing the flow I should be able calculate the actual flow of CO2 with respect to Standard Temperature and Pressure(70° F at 14.7 psi atmospheric pressure)(STP). The reality is the accuracy of the gauges and flow meters are fair, plus temperature of the gas has an affect on flow rates. A better way of determining actual flow is measuring the weight of CO2 used by weighing one’s tank over a period of time and calculating the amount of CO2 used at STP. One can calculate the volume of CO2 at STP manually or use an online calculator such as the Air Products calculator . 

After coming up with various ways of using a fish scale to determine the CO2 tank weight, I figured it was going to cost about $20 to $30 to implement. But then I thought why not do a search on Amazon and if I could find a accurate floor scale to accomplish this. Fortunately, I found one for less that $35, the Smart Weigh Digital Shipping and Postal Scale, 110lbs x 0.1oz. It’s nice unit, and seems to be working fine. The floor scale works out much nicer that looking at the low-pressure port pressure gauge and trying to guess when my tank will be empty. Since I know my tank weighs 20lbs-1oz pounds when empty with the regulator attached, if I know what the daily consumption is, I should know within a day or two when my tank will run out of gas.

The interesting part about measuring CO2 is I don’t see where there’s a standard in the planted tank community regarding the measurement of CO2. I’ve only seen bubbles per second or CC/Min. Both of these really can’t be used as there’s no accuracy because the size of bubbles is dependent on pressure and temperature. The same applies towards using CC/Min; most folks are just reading what’s on the scale and not adjusting appropriately for temperature and pressure. I’m thinking grams/hour or grams/day may be more appropriate. Anyone have thoughts on the item?

The following are photos of the installation.

Panel Front:









Panel Back:









The backside of the panel with tubing connected.









Mounted within the aquarium stand:









CO2 tank with Scale:









Closeup of Scale:


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Awesome project Ken, keep up posted on your trials!


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes a scale for the Co2 bottle is the best way to measure the amount of Co2 in a tank as that is how they do it at the Co2 suppliers.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Great project Ken.

Since I may be relying more on my flow meter, might have to mess with this before long.

Well done!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Even though most of that went over my head that's the nicest flow meter set up Ive ever seen! Impressive


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great write up Ken ! Gotta love a little quality engineering 
Like the addition of the pressure gauges. Will be curious what numbers you get. 
Something that @Bettatail posted awhile ago was a discussion about flow control valve placement. As you have the valve at the inlet, the metering tube will be under the same pressure as the tube going into the reactor (i.e., not a lot of pressure). Now, if you put the flow control valve on the output end, then the metering tube will be under a greater pressure (i.e., the same as your regulator pressure).
With the greater pressure in the metering tube, a given flow reading will have a greater CO2 volume. 
For my setup, I am at the upper end of the scale with the valve at the flowmeter exit.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

What I’ve finding out is the pressure can vary across the flowmeter (FM) depending on what one is using to control the flow. In my setup I have the needle valve at the regulator and one on the flow meter. If I leave the valve at the FM wide open and adjust the regulator needle valve, then the pressure drop across the FM is zero. If the needle valve at the regulator is wide open, and the FM valve is used to control the flow, then the pressure drop is quite a bit larger. And then one can adjust both valves for any combination in-between and the pressure drops will be divided between the valves depending on the position of the valves. So the pressures at the incoming and outgoing side can vary greatly depending how the valves are positioned. The CO2 diffuser is via a inline diffuser by GLA. What I’m finding out is flow does not start until the pressure is around 20 psi.

@Immortal1, Regarding the FM valve placement, I’m not close to exceeding the scale of the FM, so having it in the input side works fine. If I had the valve on the output side, then the reading would be very low on the scale.

In looking at my notes on previous CO2 tank usage and doing calcs what I’m seeing is I’m injecting 36 grams CO2 per day into the tank, or approximately 6 grams per hour. Knowing this has been helpful in setting up this new system. This morning I had the scale mode set to Lbs-oz but the calcs get a little confusing whereas when the values are in Kg or grams the calcs are much easier to do and understand. So for now listing values in grams/day or grams per hour is much easier. So far the scale has been consistent all day, showing a linear drop of weight.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to put it in perspective..

8.74 cu ft =1lb CO2
247489.2cc = 1lb CO2
1lb =453.592g

6g =0.0132277lbs
247489.2 x 0.0132277 = 3,273.7 cc/hr

*54.56cc/min..*
.91cc/sec..
1cc =1000cm

910 millimeters cubed/second




> 3 mm diameter bubble
> (4 ÷ 3) ¶ (d ÷ 2) ^3
> = (4 ÷ 3) x 3.14 x (1.5 mm x 1.5 mm x 1.5 mm)
> = 14.13 cubic millimeters
> ...


soo* 8bps w/ 6mm bubbles.
64.4 w/ 3mm bubbles*

Why not to use bubble counters..
Sorry just playing a bit.. 
See any errors? 

Charts for pressure/temp/ and gas correction factors..
https://store.mathesongas.com/rotameter-guide/



Oh while playing I did see a recommendation for putting solenoids in the outflow not inflow..
all sorts of little things eh..
and more charts.. 20psi in tube for THIS tube..
http://www.mathesongas.com/pdfs/flowchart/600 (E100)/CARBON DIOXIDE 600 (E100) GLASS 20 PSIG.pdf
https://store.mathesongas.com/rotameter-flow-curves/


> Note that for flowmeters calibrated at standard conditions with a valve on the inlet, readings on the tube are correct provided that the outlet pressure is close to atmospheric. When the valve is on the outlet, readings are correct if the inlet gas pressure is equal to the pressure for which the tube was calibrated


Which doesn't matter if one does their own system calibration..
Pretty sure it's not linear so need a few points..


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

ken, the temperature effect won't cause much discrepancy because it should be within +10%. 
to weight it, is much more accurate but it will take a while to get the compared result.

and

I am working on something right now, will show you my ideas and how the flowmeters can do for our planted tank co2 injection.


btw, nice co2 system you have, it is the first time I saw someone else use a UK 0.65 watts predyne/kip solenoid.
also, I think you can take out the parker HR metering valve cartridge, and replace the needle valve on the Porter flow meter(I have not yet try it though).

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> What I’ve finding out is the pressure can vary across the flowmeter (FM) depending on what one is using to control the flow. In my setup I have the needle valve at the regulator and one on the flow meter. If I leave the valve at the FM wide open and adjust the regulator needle valve, then the pressure drop across the FM is zero. If the needle valve at the regulator is wide open, and the FM valve is used to control the flow, then the pressure drop is quite a bit larger. And then one can adjust both valves for any combination in-between and the pressure drops will be divided between the valves depending on the position of the valves. So the pressures at the incoming and outgoing side can vary greatly depending how the valves are positioned. The CO2 diffuser is via a inline diffuser by GLA. What I’m finding out is flow does not start until the pressure is around 20 psi.
> 
> @Immortal1, Regarding the FM valve placement, I’m not close to exceeding the scale of the FM, so having it in the input side works fine. If I had the valve on the output side, then the reading would be very low on the scale.
> 
> In looking at my notes on previous CO2 tank usage and doing calcs what I’m seeing is I’m injecting 36 grams CO2 per day into the tank, or approximately 6 grams per hour. Knowing this has been helpful in setting up this new system. This morning I had the scale mode set to Lbs-oz but the calcs get a little confusing whereas when the values are in Kg or grams the calcs are much easier to do and understand. So for now listing values in grams/day or grams per hour is much easier. So far the scale has been consistent all day, showing a linear drop of weight.


turn the FM up side down, the desired pressure will stay the same in the glass tube, I think I mention this in my post. I added info on the first post once in a while, don't miss out.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> soo* 8bps w/ 6mm bubbles.
> 64.4 w/ 4mm bubbles*
> 
> Why not to use bubble counters..


The calcs are good, but for the bubble sizes you calculated for 3 mm bubbles but then listed it as 4mm bubbles.

The only issue with bubbles is getting the micrometer around them!!!:grin2::grin2:

Thanks for the references, they're helpful with some great info.



Bettatail said:


> ken, the temperature effect won't cause much discrepancy because it should be within +10%.
> 
> 
> btw, nice co2 system you have, it is the first time I saw someone else use a UK 0.65 watts predyne/kip solenoid.
> ...


Yes, the temps are minor, but there's also the accuracy of the pressure gauges, so if you take the two together the errors start adding up.

For my setup the valve at the regulator is sorta used as a limiter for CO2 flow. The way I set my system up is the regulator valve is set to allow the flow to be a little higher than the flow required. The FM valve is then used for fine tuning. If for some reason the FM valve gets changed by kids or pets, then the regulator valve limits the flow.

Not sure by what you mean if I flip the FM upside down the pressure will still be same, please explain. If one just flips it upside down the pressure would be the same, but the float will just settle to the bottom, so I'm not sure why one would want to flip it upside down.

Today I'll be watching the scale and taking notes, but so far it's much easier to work with grams/hour rather than having to deal with the conversion factors of trying to obtain CC/Min via the FM.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Not sure by what you mean if I flip the FM upside down the pressure will still be same, please explain. If one just flips it upside down the pressure would be the same, but the float will just settle to the bottom, so I'm not sure why one would want to flip it upside down.


The flowmeters are designed to be flipped up side down(inside glass tube need to flip as well), so the inlet/outlet can be reversed.

If the valve at bottom/inlet, the pressure inside the glass tube is the same as outlet, which is standard atmosphere pressure for all flowmeters.
but if you want to measure the flow rate while the flow media under certain pressure, the valve at the bottom/inlet setting have the problem to keep the pressure in bay. Now, the flowmeter needed to be flipped, so this certain pressure will be hold steady inside the glass tube, by the valve at the top/outlet.

check my flowmeter thread, post one, for detail, and @Immortal1 also provide detail and pictures how he dissembled and reverse his flowmeter inlet/outlet in the same thread.

if you use the HR metering valve on the co2 system to be the flow control device, there is no way to hold steady the pressure inside the flowmeter.

Bump:


Ken Keating1 said:


> Yes, the temps are minor, but there's also the accuracy of the pressure gauges, so if you take the two together the errors start adding up.


there is always errors, but if they are within the tolerant range, it is ok.
or the purpose of a flow meter is thrown out the door....


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow the starting of the thread with the planning and schematics is all very impressive haha, keep up the good work, will have to look around more in the thread!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

OK, getting bored with staying home so I'm posting fish photos!!!


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Ken Keating1 said:


> OK, getting bored with staying home so I'm posting fish photos!!!



I need sunglasses, those fish are glowing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Man if only I could find a decent breeder for Preacox....


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Plants are looking really healthy also, Ken! Very nice pictures!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kinda like it when you get bored Ken - great set of pictures. Something I will have to work on today (already bored...)


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Those are some darn nice looking Praecox.

If I recall, those are the Pagai strain originating from Gary Lange?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

So incredible. I wish I could take pictures of mine like you can. You are a wonderful photographer. 
My baby pracox is still hanging out with the gold/dark ram fry. He /she is a cutie. Eats like a horse and almost double the size of the rams.

They rummy -nose are just as spectacular- need picture of them!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Kinda like it when you get bored Ken - great set of pictures. Something I will have to work on today (already bored...)





Greggz said:


> Those are some darn nice looking Praecox.
> 
> If I recall, those are the Pagai strain originating from Gary Lange?


The three largest ones are from the LFS purchased two years ago. This was before I knew what a rainbow fish was before I had ever heard of Gary Lange.



Discusluv said:


> So incredible. I wish I could take pictures of mine like you can. You are a wonderful photographer.
> My baby pracox is still hanging out with the gold/dark ram fry. He /she is a cutie. Eats like a horse and almost double the size of the rams.
> 
> They rummy -nose are just as spectacular- need picture of them!


Here's some more photos!














































This is a False Rummy Nose Tetra(Petitella Georgiae), part of a group of five I received at the Dec Sacramento Aquarium Society meeting. Most of the others are Brilliant Rummy Nose Tetras(Hemigrammus Bleheri)









Next time I need to clean the glass off before I take photos!!!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The three largest ones are from the LFS purchased two years ago. This was before I knew what a rainbow fish was before I had ever heard of Gary Lange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Love both of those 2 rummynose for different reasons- the bleheri have the most fantastic red noses and the georgiae have the most amazing graphic-like black and white tails. Only nature could think up such an amazing fish. 



And the marble tetra--- so pretty. 



Are you ready for another pie? I can just drop it off on your porch and pick up the other plate. You probably shouldn't have visitors right now.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Man I really need to step my fish game up lol


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Man I really need to step my fish game up lol


 Want me to send you some dark rams-- I just had a huge spawn of them and have some that around 2 months old 


https://vimeo.com/400344621


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Want me to send you some dark rams-- I just had a huge spawn of them and have some that around 2 months old
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/400344621


Giving him "an offer he can't refuse'!

Haha!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I got tired of trying my jerry-rigged PAR meter so it was time for a redsign! I purchased a child’s golf club shaft from a local golf club shaft replacement/repair shop for $10, epoxy glued 8 inches of spare ¼” Loc-Line to the end and attached the meter with cable ties. I now have a meter hold with a unlimited about of positions!










































In case one is wondering how to properly grip the holder:


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Pretty nice Ken! Always love it when an engineer puts his creativity into other projects. 
Now, just remember not to putt one of the fish


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Pretty nice Ken! Always love it when an engineer puts his creativity into other projects.
> Now, just remember not to putt one of the fish


I guess I was subliminally thinking if I had a "PAR":grin2::grin2: meter I would need a golf club as a handle!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL! 
Sometimes the “like” button just does not say enough.
So, with the latest round, were you able to break PAR? Or are you over?
(Sorry)


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

That PAR holder, along with all the PAR puns is pretty fantastic!

Puts my PVC, and recently upgraded selfie stick to shame!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

One on the amazing things about this hobby is how many items require electrical power. Lights, skimmers, pumps, alarms, heaters etc. And before one realizes it the aquarium stand is a jungle of cords. That’s how my tank started. Plus, I was always plugging and unplugging cords and it took a while to find what was plugged where. So a few months after I set up my tank I decided to clean and organize the power cords.

I installed two ADJ PC-100A Power Strips with 8 on/off toggle switches each and Panduit Wiring Ducts sized at 2” x 2”. One power strip was used for one set of items, and the other bank was set a corresponding set of equipment. The distribution has worked out well, it’s allowed me a way of quickly being able to turn off power to equipment, plus the wiring ducts have allowed me to hide the clutter of cords. Initially I thought the 2” x 2” wiring duct was too large, but once installed I realized I would not want to use anything smaller as some electrical cords were stiff and the 2” size allow just enough room to accommodate wire bending radius.

The following are photos of the installation.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like your style, any chance you can continue the tour towards your sump?. I would love to see how you set it up too.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hendy8888 said:


> I like your style, any chance you can continue the tour towards your sump?. I would love to see how you set it up too.


Thanks H8, I'll start the writeup on sump, it'll probably next weekend when I'll be able to post. Right now it's not in a very accessible place for photos plus lot's of fry from the dwarf neons are ending up in it so I've added some java moss to to help them along. It's funny how things evolve with this hobby!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

All that cable organization and overall well sorted tech makes me roud: love it!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Glad to hear those neon Rainbows are still thriving in the sump! I still have my one baby. Don’t know how long it’s going to take until big enough to go in the “ big boy tank” with the other bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fmd87 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow. Amazing mods/system


----------



## zivvel (Apr 17, 2013)

Ken, I just finished reading through your whole journal, and *WOW you have a knack for this!* You created and keep a beautiful tank, and you take amazing photos! You have brought us so much beautiful aquarium & outdoors eye candy. Thank you for that!

I do need to somehow un-see your RODI shed because it has haunted my thoughts since I first saw it 2 days ago. I need that in my life! I am still a bucket-lugging Neanderthal. I have a Sonicare toothbrush; why am I hauling buckets of water? My engineering brain tells me every day that there must be better ways... and now I have seen the light, thanks to you.

I was devastated by your December/March news, and I am grateful that you have loving family there to support you. I wish you all the best in your every day! Keep doing what you enjoy to help you get through the things you don't.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

zivvel said:


> Ken, I just finished reading through your whole journal, and *WOW you have a knack for this!* You created and keep a beautiful tank, and you take amazing photos! You have brought us so much beautiful aquarium & outdoors eye candy. Thank you for that!
> 
> I do need to somehow un-see your RODI shed because it has haunted my thoughts since I first saw it 2 days ago. I need that in my life! I am still a bucket-lugging Neanderthal. I have a Sonicare toothbrush; why am I hauling buckets of water? My engineering brain tells me every day that there must be better ways... and now I have seen the light, thanks to you.
> 
> I was devastated by your December/March news, and I am grateful that you have loving family there to support you. I wish you all the best in your every day! Keep doing what you enjoy to help you get through the things you don't.


Thanks zivvel for the compliments, I always appreciate it when I hear folks enjoy the journal and the photos. A lot of times when I post I think “Is someone going to really enjoy what I’m posting, it seems so boring?!, so it’s always nice to get confirmation that people are in fact reading it and enjoying it. I enjoy reading others exploit’s, trails, experiments and tank journals, plus it’s a great way to learn. There’s quite a few items I’ve done based on what others have posted. My tank would not be where it is today without the posts I’ve read here on TPT.

I believe the RODI shed is the one thing that I’ve done that has made it easy to remain in this hobby. I would of gone crazy doing 30 gallon water changes via a bucket. Plus it was a blast just building it!

Out of curiosity, how long did it take to go through and read the journal? There’s many journals I’d like to read from start to finish and I’ve always wondered how long it would take.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Last weeks results from the CT scan revealed a substantial reduction in cancer after 8 weeks of chemo, it’s less than half of what it was back in January. The doctors were surprised at this reduction, they would have been thrilled if it had stopped progressing, but this much reduction surprised all of us. I am feeling much better also, so that’s a good sign. We all have our figures crossed that this will continue. This is some of the best news I’ve heard in months!!!

With staying at home because of this plus with Covid-19, it’s surprising what I can find to do on the aquarium. Little items here and there that I’ve put off and probably would of never been finished are now getting done. I also find it very therapeutic; it gets my mind off of more pressing items at hand. I’m hoping there’s going to be many more years of posting!

On a lighter note, here’s some photos from this morning. There’s a window in the room, and the aquarium lights don’t come on until 3 PM, so the plants really face forward towards the window.









The dwarf Lilly that’s not so dwarf!









Persicaria Sp San Paulo is showing some nice coloring!









@Maryland Guppy, are these the plants you sent to be back in Dec? I lost track of a lot items and this is one of them. Is this how they’re supposed to look? Name?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Wonderful update Ken, thank you for sharing and so glad to hear this news!

Also, those plants looks great! So clean and algae free, fantastic work!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Glad to hear that good news Ken!

And great pics.......plants look very happy and healthy.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome news Ken! So happy that treatment is going in the right direction. I'm really enjoying your tank updates too.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

That is some really great news Ken. When you first told me about your chemo regiment I was a bit concerned as I have first hand knowledge what it can do to the body...
Your comments above would lead me to believe the treatment is worth it. Your comments about "feeling much better" is just an added bonus! Prayers your journey continues in the right direction.

Now, on to those pictures... wow. Some nice healthy looking plants for sure. Not sure if the last pic is a Rotala Magenta but it looks very similar to the plant that I also got from Maryland Guppy.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Wonderful update Ken, thank you for sharing and so glad to hear this news!
> 
> Also, those plants looks great! So clean and algae free, fantastic work!





Greggz said:


> Glad to hear that good news Ken!
> 
> And great pics.......plants look very happy and healthy.





Hendy8888 said:


> Awesome news Ken! So happy that treatment is going in the right direction. I'm really enjoying your tank updates too.





Immortal1 said:


> That is some really great news Ken. When you first told me about your chemo regiment I was a bit concerned as I have first hand knowledge what it can do to the body...
> Your comments above would lead me to believe the treatment is worth it. Your comments about "feeling much better" is just an added bonus! Prayers your journey continues in the right direction.
> 
> Now, on to those pictures... wow. Some nice healthy looking plants for sure. Not sure if the last pic is a Rotala Magenta but it looks very similar to the plant that I also got from Maryland Guppy.





Immortal1 said:


> That is some really great news Ken. When you first told me about your chemo regiment I was a bit concerned as I have first hand knowledge what it can do to the body...
> Your comments above would lead me to believe the treatment is worth it. Your comments about "feeling much better" is just an added bonus! Prayers your journey continues in the right direction.
> 
> Now, on to those pictures... wow. Some nice healthy looking plants for sure. Not sure if the last pic is a Rotala Magenta but it looks very similar to the plant that I also got from Maryland Guppy.


Thanks all for the well wishes and compliments!



Immortal1 said:


> That is some really great news Ken. When you first told me about your chemo regiment I was a bit concerned as I have first hand knowledge what it can do to the body...
> Your comments above would lead me to believe the treatment is worth it. Your comments about "feeling much better" is just an added bonus! Prayers your journey continues in the right direction.
> 
> Now, on to those pictures... wow. Some nice healthy looking plants for sure. Not sure if the last pic is a Rotala Magenta but it looks very similar to the plant that I also got from Maryland Guppy.


Yeah, the chemo portion is no fun, but it's been getting better as my body's getting used to it. Still quite a ways to go, but if the treatments are working it makes it so much easier. I'd hate to go through this and have the cancer progressively get worst, that would be hard to handle.

I believe you're correct on the plant identification, I remember MG labeling one bag with Rotala Magenta. So do yours look the same, with the somewhat curled leaves? Just wondering if there's a deficiency in mine or if it's just how it normally looks?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Yeah, the chemo portion is no fun, but it's been getting better as my body's getting used to it. Still quite a ways to go, but if the treatments are working it makes it so much easier.  I'd hate to go through this and have the cancer progressively get worst, that would be hard to handle.
> 
> I believe you're correct on the plant identification, I remember MG labeling one bag with Rotala Magenta. So do yours look the same, with the somewhat curled leaves? Just wondering if there's a deficiency in mine or if it's just how it normally looks?


Agreed completely - helps to know its worth it.


I don't think I have any curling of the leaves like what you see in your pic. Here is the best pic I have of my Rotala Magenta










Lately it is getting more colorful but it still has varying levels of GDA on the lower leaves. Not really sure what issue would cause the leaves to curl. The rest of the various plants look nice and healthy. How long have you had the plant? I ask as it took many months before my plant started growing again. May just take a bit of time for it to adjust to your soup


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Such great news , Ken!
The best news-ever!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Agreed completely - helps to know its worth it.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have any curling of the leaves like what you see in your pic. Here is the best pic I have of my Rotala Magenta
> ...


Now that I think about it, mine looked similar to yours a few weeks ago. As it's gotten closer to the top near the light it acquired more of a reddish color to it. Right now the tops are about 3 inches away from the bulb. That would explain the difference in color.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Very good news! Hope you keep on getting such news and impress your doctors! Pics looks great!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful news and of course beautiful plants!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Great pictures Ken, and even better news. 

I've always hated when my plants would face towards the window  Yours don't seem out of place by shifting too much though, and yours look healthier than mine did too so that might be the difference also >


----------



## zivvel (Apr 17, 2013)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks zivvel for the compliments, I always appreciate it when I hear folks enjoy the journal and the photos. A lot of times when I post I think “Is someone going to really enjoy what I’m posting, it seems so boring?!, so it’s always nice to get confirmation that people are in fact reading it and enjoying it. I enjoy reading others exploit’s, trails, experiments and tank journals, plus it’s a great way to learn. There’s quite a few items I’ve done based on what others have posted. My tank would not be where it is today without the posts I’ve read here on TPT.
> 
> I believe the RODI shed is the one thing that I’ve done that has made it easy to remain in this hobby. I would of gone crazy doing 30 gallon water changes via a bucket. Plus it was a blast just building it!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long did it take to go through and read the journal? There’s many journals I’d like to read from start to finish and I’ve always wondered how long it would take.


Your news brightened my morning. I'm so happy for you!

My tanks are also in much better places thanks to TPT, but I have a long way to go. I cannot stop thinking about how I can implement some variation of your shed somewhere in or around my house. I won't be able to plumb from the shed to the tanks. If I can build enough to have a tank of remineralized water at the ready, I can drag a hose around the house from there, and that would be better than buckets.

Your journal took me about two days to get through. I have always been a slower reader, and tank threads such as yours (with fantastic diagrams, detailed labeled photos, and dosing regime information) take me longer to read because I examine all these parts over and over. And I stop to daydream about how all that applies to my own tanks, or how it _could_. And sometimes daydreaming turns into shopping... or trimming / replanting / mixing ferts / dosing / taking bad photos / ... / oooh! shiny!

Your tank is looking great!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Discusluv said:


> Such great news , Ken!
> The best news-ever!





andrewss said:


> Very good news! Hope you keep on getting such news and impress your doctors! Pics looks great!





Asteroid said:


> Beautiful news and of course beautiful plants!





Quagulator said:


> Great pictures Ken, and even better news.
> 
> I've always hated when my plants would face towards the window  Yours don't seem out of place by shifting too much though, and yours look healthier than mine did too so that might be the difference also >





zivvel said:


> Your news brightened my morning. I'm so happy for you!
> 
> My tanks are also in much better places thanks to TPT, but I have a long way to go. I cannot stop thinking about how I can implement some variation of your shed somewhere in or around my house. I won't be able to plumb from the shed to the tanks. If I can build enough to have a tank of remineralized water at the ready, I can drag a hose around the house from there, and that would be better than buckets.
> 
> ...



Thanks to all for the well wishes and complements on the tank, and even the likes for posts, it's very much appreciated. That's why I really like the forum here on TPT, it's the folks that really make it the best forum site I'm active or have been on. 
@zivvel: Two days is not too bad, but that leaves me with no excuse for not spending more time reading others journals! And when I do I'm the same way, I start thinking about upgrades and shopping. As a matter of fact, I need to open up a package for a new Asta 20 fixture I purchased after reading @Grobbins48 Journal; I never knew a forum site could be so expensive!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's great news Ken! Been thinking about you and so happy to hear that.

Plants looking great. I believe that is R magenta, tough plant to grow. You and Linn both are doing pretty good with it


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Ken. I love reading your journal. You take some awsome pictures and boy do you have a knack for making everything look so clean. Glad to hear your awsome news. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

burr740 said:


> That's great news Ken! Been thinking about you and so happy to hear that.
> 
> Plants looking great. I believe that is R magenta, tough plant to grow. You and Linn both are doing pretty good with it


Thanks Joe, I appreciate your response!

For the R. Magenta, I need to thin it out and see what happens. The last week I been using a extra T5O lamp and it seems to like the extra light, but unfortunately the extra lamp has caused the other plants to grow much faster, a little too fast! Oh well, looks like a little more trimming will be happening this weekend.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not 100% but I believe R magenta is a cultivar like 'blood red' and a few others. Meaning it was created from two or more natural species. That's one reason its more difficult, cultivar species usually are.

Hygro siamesis 53B is another one, a hybrid of regular siamesis and something else. Tropica developed it


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Ken, super news. So happy to hear it. Your tank looks gorgeous. 

Was planning to be in your neck of the woods to visit an older, dear friend who had has some health challenges, but cancelled the trip because of Covid-19. We'll go out next year instead. 
Another dear friend's daughter is working on her PhD at Davis, doing field research on foxes, and she also just bought a house in Sacto. She is a great kid (anyone under 40 is a kid to me... ha ha). 

Love the photos of the plants reaching towards the sunlight.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

dang said:


> Ken, super news. So happy to hear it. Your tank looks gorgeous.
> 
> Was planning to be in your neck of the woods to visit an older, dear friend who had has some health challenges, but cancelled the trip because of Covid-19. We'll go out next year instead.
> Another dear friend's daughter is working on her PhD at Davis, doing field research on foxes, and she also just bought a house in Sacto. She is a great kid (anyone under 40 is a kid to me... ha ha).
> ...


Thanks Dang! The decision for you to cancel your trip was probably the best choice by playing it safe. I've spent a good portion this week talking to the doctors regarding Covid-19 and chemo, and it's not something anything one would want to come down with, even if you're not taking chemo and are in good health. The only good side is the freeways are practically empty, all day, no slow downs at all throughout the bay area. It's a little unreal. 

For all, play it safe and limit social activities. Hopefully this will get resolved somehow, but for now play it safe.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, just looked at the fish and noticed they're all at the top and distressed looking. What happened is I switched out the CO2 tank yesterday and was adjusting the timer and accidentally left it on so CO2 was being dosed all night. I turned off the CO2, turned on the aquarium lights and threw in a air stone fed be a pump that moves a lot of air, enough that the water rises about 2" above the water column. Don't see any dead fish yet, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive done that before lol


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Ive done that before lol


Yupp- CO2 controller is what saved me when that happened.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, this is an impressive air stone you put in there!!!
And yes, there has been many times that my fish were noted at the surface. Have been working on adjusting my air stone sequence to prevent that from happening. 
Good to hear your fish are still swimming


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I know the feeling this morning. I was often having fish gasping at the surface the morning after I'd done a water change (the day before). Finally put the pH meter (that drives the CO2) and a couple air stones on timers, the first coming on an hour before lights on and off an hour after, and the latter in the reverse. Don't know why I waited so long to do this... uh, duh.

This morning fish gasping at the top again... first time since being on the new regimen. Not sure why. Have to maybe calibrate the pH meter, change timing, make sure one of the stones isn't obstructed by the rotala that I just seriously trimmed and replanted adjacent to it. Cardinal count is down by 3 or 4 and rummy nose count down by one, but I am hoping they are just hiding in the thick vegetation and come out soon. Maybe turn up the air too. Seems not as powerful as before.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ken Keating1 said:


> @Maryland Guppy, are these the plants you sent to be back in Dec? I lost track of a lot items and this is one of them. Is this how they’re supposed to look? Name?


Could very well be rotala magenta.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The past two weeks I've bumped up the CO2 and have been using a Sunblaster T5HO for added light. The plants definitely grew faster, but in my opinion too fast, the tank went into jungle mode and I'll need to do a major trim. I'm going to stop using the Sunblaster for now and hopefully plant growth will slow down. What's really crazy is the L. Aromatica Mini is only a few inches from the surface, it's never gotten that tall before. Even the pygmy chain swords have gotten large, some of the leaves are almost eight inched long.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

The jungle looks great Ken. [emoji3]


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well the good news is it looks like a lot is going right! Were you running the 6400K or the Flora Sun in the T5?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Well the good news is it looks like a lot is going right! Were you running the 6400K or the Flora Sun in the T5?


I was running the Flora Sun. It really makes the red plants pop out, where as the 6400K makes the green plants pop out a little more. I should experiment more with the 6400K, I'm wondering what would happen in the long run.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL, yes, that is definitely Jungle Mode. Amazing what can happen when you feed the engine enough fuel and then step on the gas pedal a little too hard 
At least you have a better idea what the tank is capable of


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

everything grew fast! 

do you feel like the plants took advantage of the light & co2 or did you also see more algae ?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

monkeyruler90 said:


> everything grew fast!
> 
> do you feel like the plants took advantage of the light & co2 or did you also see more algae ?


Good question, I really hadn't look what the algae was dong. I do have a little bit here and there, but looking at it more closely algae did not seem to increase, so that's good news.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good looking 'jungle' regardless!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The sump was an afterthought for my aquarium, and more of an experiment. After 3 months of adding daily water to the tank due to evaporation, I decided I wanted a sump as it’s easier to maintain water level with a sump. In addition, I wanted to be able to perform very high filtering, down to the 1 micron level, with quick access to the filter pads. Most folks think of a sump as having biological filtration, but that’s not the case with my sump. I could use biological filtration, but since I already had two canisters I felt I didn’t need to have any more. I highly recommend a sump, it keeps the water level in the tank at the same level, much easier to clean out filter pads, hides equipment (heaters, pH probes, filter media), I believe it’s definitely worth it. The sump I have is a 20-gallon high aquarium, 24” long, 12.5” depth, 16.75” high.

The sump is next to the stand. I figured I was going to be doing a lot of fiddling and experimenting the first year, so that was fine because I wanted quick access. Plus there wasn’t enough room in the aquarium stand for a sump. Doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to upgrade to a larger tank with a custom sump cabinet next to it. Hopefully this will happen sometime in the near future.

The aquarium overflow is a siphon type, a Lifereef Nano. It’s quiet, but not as quiet as I would like. Eshopps makes them also. The siphon won’t break during a power flow, so there’s no problems there. The only way the siphon will break is if it gets a lot of air bubbles in the siphon tube, which has happened a few times if I reduce the flow to low levels. What happens during low flows is the water flow in the siphon pipe between the tank and overflow box is not fast enough to pass bubbles so they float to the top of the tube. As the air bubbles settle to the top they make a bigger and bigger bubble and eventually the air bubble is large enough to restrict water flow, at which time water can’t exit the tank at the same speed as the intake water, thus the tank overflows. The only reason I use low flow is when the kids are home and sleeping in the room; the low flow mode is much quieter than the high flow mode. Ideally, I’d get a Modular Marine overflow, and pipe it bean-animal style. ( https://blog.marinedepot.com/education-center/charts-diagrams/durso-herbie-bean-animal-overflow)I just purchased one for another tank, very nice, high quality, but it would require drilling for the 55-gallon tank which is all tempered glass so it can’t be done.

The sump pump is an Eheim 1260. During normal operation flow is about 2.5 gallons per minute. From the pump water goes to the Variable Velocity Reactor (VVR), then back to the tank. The VVR is described in Post # 1 of this journal

For filtering, also see Post # 1, for a detailed description of how I filter. At first, I tried socks, of which I really didn’t like as I found them cumbersome to clean, plus I couldn’t fine the range of filtering I wanted, plus expensive. The pads are much easier, plus I can easily get a variety of filtering values. I replace the pads every week.

For Automatic Topping Off (ATO) I’m using a Float Valve (US Plastics, #23178 PVC mini adjustable float valve with 1/4” MIPT Extended Inlet), a Tank (US plastics # 4029 Tamco 7 gallon natural polyehtlylene tank – 10” Dia x 20” High ) and a ATO Tank Lid: (US Plastics # 4034 Tamco Natural Standard Cover for 7 gallon tank) 
My evaporation rate is about 3.5 gallons/week, so the ATO tank is good for two weeks.

I’m also using the sump to raise rainbow fish fry. There’s some wood with Java Moss and a Asta 20 light. The rainbow fish are laying in the eggs in the aquarium, and when they hatch some end up in the sump. When I replace the filter pads I let water flow out of the filter pad chamber into the main portion of the sump. I was not aware the fish were breeding until I started to notice fry in the sump. I’m having some success with this, it’s not perfect, but it seems to be working with a minimal amount of effort.




























For the float valve I wanted it to be protected so nothing in the tank could hit it and hold in open, plus I wanted to have a means to easily adjust the water height so I built a Plexiglas enclosure such that I could quickly move the float switch up or down.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice detail of the various equipment outside your tank. Was seriously considering a sump instead of the FX4 filter that I bought, but in the end I went the lazy route (lazy???).
Your float mount is great! Have a similar float for my RO tank attached to the lid - NO adjustment (lol).
Your water level chart / labels looks exactly like something I would - very nice


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Ken, I have fantasies of setting up a large tank with a sump some time in the future (after some potential home remodeling). Been gathering info, design ideas, as I dream. You post on the ATO is very helpful (and cool). Also trying to understand the best way to set up an easy ATW system. I won't need RO water. I use well water, and the parameters are pretty good from the get go. 

Couple of quick questions: I understand the one pipe coming out of the wall that comes from the RO system and feeds the sump directly (for water changes, presumedly) and the ATO tank. What is the other pipe coming out of the wall with the white hose and hose clamp? Is it the discharge hose for water changes that goes to your garden? If so, how is it fed? Pump? Maybe I need to go back to your early post to see.

The ATO tanks feeds the sump simply by gravity? I need to understand doing water changes via a sump better... seems there would be volume limits based on the overflow, unless one is pumping fresh water directly into the tank or pump area somehow, and removing water from the intake area... anyway still in fantasy mode here.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Great questions @dang! I have not provided a post on water changes, let me start writing one up and I'll post a detailed write-up with photos sometime around the Thurs-Friday time frame. And yes, the white hose is used as the drain for WC.

The ATO tank feeds the sump by gravity only. As a safety precaution, the normal water level in the sump is set at 12.5 gallons. Since the sump is sized at 20 gallons, it has the capacity to handle an additional 7.5 gallons of water. The ATO tank capacity is 7 gallons, so if the ATO float valve was to get stuck in the open position it could discharge all it's water into the sump without overflowing. The sump also has a high level audible alarm set to go off at 15.5 gallons. The The alarm is an CHS WA9-04 High Water Alarm. The float switch provided with this alarm is large, so I replaced it with a small float switch (An "upper" float switch provided by AutoTopOff) so it would fit nicely in the sump.





















I've updated the sump photo below which now includes the high water alarm and float switch.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken I love tank technology.....but you have taken it to a new level!!

Great description and I am sure will help many with their own set up.


----------



## zivvel (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the sump documentation! I really enjoy the thought and effort you put into your solutions, Ken. The detail you add to your photos is educational, and I spend far too long studying it and daydreaming.

After yet another Saturday of hauling buckets around the house yesterday, my RO-shed dreams grow more intense. I browsed for storage tanks this morning. I will commit to this someday.

In the meantime, I have a couple questions for you...



Ken Keating1 said:


> The cold water connection is made in the garage. On the 1" copper line to the house hot water heater, I installed a 1" tee with a 1/2" reducing side connection. From there I extended 1/2" copper tubing to a gate valve, then installed 3/8" polyethylene tubing to the shed.


First, the "simple" installation of that tee should not be overlooked! How far back did you have to go dismantling your plumbing to be able to add a tee inline like that? You are a plumbing superstar.

Second, that looks like a ball valve, but you wrote "gate valve." Which is it, and is there a reason you would choose one over the other at this point?


Finally, given all that you have learned with this setup so far, what would you do differently if you were starting from scratch?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

zivvel said:


> Love the sump documentation! I really enjoy the thought and effort you put into your solutions, Ken. The detail you add to your photos is educational, and I spend far too long studying it and daydreaming.
> 
> After yet another Saturday of hauling buckets around the house yesterday, my RO-shed dreams grow more intense. I browsed for storage tanks this morning. I will commit to this someday.
> 
> ...


Good catch on my error, it's a ball valve, not a gate valve. The ball valve works best in this application as a 1/4 turn shuts off or turns on the water flow, which in the event of a downstream leak or rupture works well. A gate valve would require many turns to shut off. A gate valve works best when one wants to throttle back the water flow, and a ball valve works best if one wants to be able to quickly turn the water off or on.

I didn't have to dismantle much of the plumbing, I just had to cut out a portion of pipe for the tee. The 1" copper pipe enters the west wall and runs east for 8', then 90's to the south where it exits the south wall. So i was able to cut the pipe and move the piping around to get the Tee in place.

If I was to do anything different, it would be to add a remote switch next to the aquarium that controls the Iwaski pump in the shed. I may do this in the future as it would be easy to do. Other than that I'm pleased with how the RODI system work, it makes water storage and water changes so much easier.

Oh, and the last item, if I was to start from scratch I'd install a much larger aquarium!!!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Good catch on my error, it's a ball valve, not a gate valve. The ball valve works best in this application as a 1/4 turn shuts off or turns on the water flow, which in the event of a downstream leak or rupture works well. A gate valve would require many turns to shut off. A gate valve works best when one wants to throttle back the water flow, and a ball valve works best if one wants to be able to quickly turn the water off or on.
> 
> I didn't have to dismantle much of the plumbing, I just had to cut out a portion of pipe for the tee. The 1" copper pipe enters the west wall and runs east for 8', then 90's to the south where it exits the south wall. So i was able to cut the pipe and move the piping around to get the Tee in place.
> 
> ...


 in a way, this kinda made me laugh. So, I think about all the work and equipment that went into the RO system. Then piping it to the Display Tank location. Then all the equipment and wiring and plumbing that is arranged within the tank stand. And everything that is just outside of the tank stand... all to help keep a glass box of water clean, pretty, and hospitable for some fish and plants :surprise:


And then there is what you have :grin2:


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

Nice to see more experience members of the Freshwater community moving towards technology and sumps. It makes everything more fun  I like that you have a refugium area, but I'd be careful of sucking up those floating plants in the Eheim.

On the outlet of your return pump, do you control flow with ball/gate valve? IIRC, those pumps are AC and not controllable for flow, correct? I can't remember if they are pressure rated either. That pump used to be standard years ago for reefs before DC pumps came on the scene.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> in a way, this kinda made me laugh. So, I think about all the work and equipment that went into the RO system. Then piping it to the Display Tank location. Then all the equipment and wiring and plumbing that is arranged within the tank stand. And everything that is just outside of the tank stand... all to help keep a glass box of water clean, pretty, and hospitable for some fish and plants :surprise:
> 
> 
> And then there is what you have :grin2:


TBH, there three items I like about our hobby, the plants, the fish and engineering/building of stuff. Building stuff is fun to me, I really enjoy it. Even now I have sketches of future items I plan on building, items that pop into my mind that I've never seen before. I just need more time to build the stuff!



TheUnseenHand said:


> Nice to see more experience members of the Freshwater community moving towards technology and sumps. It makes everything more fun  I like that you have a refugium area, but I'd be careful of sucking up those floating plants in the Eheim.
> 
> On the outlet of your return pump, do you control flow with ball/gate valve? IIRC, those pumps are AC and not controllable for flow, correct? I can't remember if they are pressure rated either. That pump used to be standard years ago for reefs before DC pumps came on the scene.


I control the flow via the gate valve on the output of the CO2 reactor. I need to control the flow to reduce the gurgling noise from the overflow. The aquarium is in a bedroom that's been converted into an office aquarium room, but yet still has a bed. When one of my kids come home and use the bed I reduce the flow to reduce the noise. One of these days I plan on trying the DC pump route as an experiment, but for now the Eheim pump works great for the application. The Eheim pump has an internal foam filter, so it won't be able to ingest up any of the plants.


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> I control the flow via the gate valve on the output of the CO2 reactor. I need to control the flow to reduce the gurgling noise from the overflow. The aquarium is in a bedroom that's been converted into an office aquarium room, but yet still has a bed. When one of my kids come home and use the bed I reduce the flow to reduce the noise. One of these days I plan on trying the DC pump route as an experiment, but for now the Eheim pump works great for the application. The Eheim pump has an internal foam filter, so it won't be able to ingest up any of the plants.


I see. So if you had to take the CO2 reactor offline, the tank circulation would be down during that time? I'd suggest either T-ing off your return and valving the reactor and return line (your pump should be able to handle that) or running the reactor with a dedicated pump. The later would be preferable to avoid double processing water. Just in case you ever had to service the reactor, you could take it offline (unions are your friend!) and keep the rest of the tank running. Just a thought. My tank is in my bedroom as well so I understand the necessity for quietness. This is, by far, the most silent pump I've ever used:

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/mightyjet-midsize-aio-dc-return-pump-538-gph-innovative-marine.html

They pack a hell of a punch for their size and are controllable. It likely wouldn't function to power everything in a 55 gallon tank, but it would run your reactor no sweat.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

TheUnseenHand said:


> I see. So if you had to take the CO2 reactor offline, the tank circulation would be down during that time?
> https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/mightyjet-midsize-aio-dc-return-pump-538-gph-innovative-marine.html
> 
> They pack a hell of a punch for their size and are controllable. It likely wouldn't function to power everything in a 55 gallon tank, but it would run your reactor no sweat.


The sump is only 1/3 of the overall tanks's filtration system. See below for a diagram of the plumbing system. There's also two canister filters running. Let's just say I have plenty of filtration!!:grin2::grin2:









The pump you recommended looks nice; how quiet it is? The $100 price is a very good price for a DC pump, but it's out of stock everywhere I look.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I am learning so much from this thread. Thank you, Ken, and all the posters.


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The sump is only 1/3 of the overall tanks's filtration system. See below for a diagram of the plumbing system. There's also two canister filters running. Let's just say I have plenty of filtration!!:grin2::grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, got it. I'd still recommend doing so as it makes life significantly easier. In any case, the pump is essentially silent. The most quiet pump I've come across. There is a reason it is always sold out. But it is small. Depending on your length of plumbing back to the main tank, pipe diameter and turnover rates, I don't know if I can recommend it for a 55. That said, with about 4 or 5 feet of 1/2 PVC/Vinyl, on the 29 gallon, I have it set on the lowest setting and could still probably dial it back with a valve some. It really is powerful for how tiny it is. Keep in mind, though, that it is acting only as a return. I have another one dedicated to running the CO2 reactor. I'm confident it would run both pretty easily, but not on the lowest setting.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the write up Ken, really enjoy seeing the inner workings of other setups. What is that container you are using as the ATO reservoir?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hendy8888 said:


> Thanks for the write up Ken, really enjoy seeing the inner workings of other setups. What is that container you are using as the ATO reservoir?


Thanks H8! It's a Tamco 7 gallon polyethylene tank - 10" Dia. x 20" High


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks H8! It's a Tamco 7 gallon polyethylene tank - 10" Dia. x 20" High


Random but I was planning on just using a 10 gallon rubbermaid container to hold the ATO water. think it'd be an issue or is it safer to go with this FDA polyethylene tank?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

monkeyruler90 said:


> Random but I was planning on just using a 10 gallon rubbermaid container to hold the ATO water. think it'd be an issue or is it safer to go with this FDA polyethylene tank?


You should be fine with the Rubbermaind container. But sometimes the Rubbermaid containers have very thin walls that make it difficult to make penetrations. Not knowing exactly what you're using is hard to say if it'll work or not, but most likely it'll work.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> Random but I was planning on just using a 10 gallon rubbermaid container to hold the ATO water. think it'd be an issue or is it safer to go with this FDA polyethylene tank?


I'm currently just using a 5 gal clear measuring bucket from HD. I don't think it can get much easier than that. However, I am looking to replace with a larger container.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

A dog food container is a great container for ATO water. 


https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...oECA8QAg&biw=375&bih=626#imgrc=7lH1lgRthxKZuM


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The past weekend was spent trimming and removing plants. I got tired of the pygmy sword plants and removed quite a few of them. Interesting, the pygmy sword plants grew up to 9’ depending on how much light was received. In the photo below you can see how on the left the pygmy sword plants are very short because the plants are shaded by other plants. In the left center where they received full light the plants are much taller, some as high as 9”. The center right is were they don’t receive as much light and are shorter. In all cases the plants looked healthy and green.

I did notice the plants were larger and healthier than before and I’m assuming this was because of the extra T5HO I’ve was running the last couple of weeks. I took it out because the plants grew to quick, but I may end up putting it back in.

Luckily for me I was able to exchange the plants for a carrot cake from @Discusluv! I probably could of given her all my plants in my tank in exchange for the carrot cake and I would of still come out ahead in the deal. Her baking is fantastic, well worth the trade!























































After the trim:









I can now see the fish!


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Nice plant scraps. Those would be great in my pico tanks.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken the tank is looking great.

What is your N:K weekly dosing lately? Thinking we might need to revive the "share your dosing" thread and see where everyone is.

And IMO carrot cake is highly underrated.......might be my favorite when done well. And that one looks pretty darn good!!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

@Ken Keating1 - I find I get much more enjoyment out of "trading" vs selling. Have traded or given away many plants from my tanks. 
But, carrot cake - that is likely a better deal than I have ever received. Enjoy! Really gonna have to work out a good selection of plants one of these days for @Discusluv 
Have to admit - you tank is looking great Ken - lot of very healthy looking plants!

Bump:


Greggz said:


> Ken the tank is looking great.
> 
> What is your N:K weekly dosing lately? Thinking we might need to revive the "share your dosing" thread and see where everyone is.
> 
> And IMO carrot cake is highly underrated.......might be my favorite when done well. And that one looks pretty darn good!!


Good idea


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The past weekend was spent trimming and removing plants. I got tired of the pygmy sword plants and removed quite a few of them. Interesting, the pygmy sword plants grew up to 9’ depending on how much light was received. In the photo below you can see how on the left the pygmy sword plants are very short because the plants are shaded by other plants. In the left center where they received full light the plants are much taller, some as high as 9”. The center right is were they don’t receive as much light and are shorter. In all cases the plants looked healthy and green.
> 
> I did notice the plants were larger and healthier than before and I’m assuming this was because of the extra T5HO I’ve was running the last couple of weeks. I took it out because the plants grew to quick, but I may end up putting it back in.
> 
> ...


 So glad you enjoyed the carrot cake. Im not very good at making them pretty, but I can bake them so they taste good- lol! Thats the most important part 

Let me know when your ready for another one: cake, pie- cookies- whatever!!
I put all the pygmy swords in my discus tank-- I now have quite the carpet in this tank-- it looks fabulous! Now, if I can only keep it that way 

Bump:


Immortal1 said:


> @*Ken Keating1* - I find I get much more enjoyment out of "trading" vs selling. Have traded or given away many plants from my tanks.
> But, carrot cake - that is likely a better deal than I have ever received. Enjoy! Really gonna have to work out a good selection of plants one of these days for @*Discusluv*
> Have to admit - you tank is looking great Ken - lot of very healthy looking plants!
> 
> ...


 This sounds wonderful @Immortal1 ! Of course I would be thrilled to get some plants from you at some point. Thank you 
We could trade for some Gold rams or yellow shrimp-- I have an overabundance of them.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Ken the tank is looking great.
> 
> What is your N:K weekly dosing lately? Thinking we might need to revive the "share your dosing" thread and see where everyone is.
> 
> And IMO carrot cake is highly underrated.......might be my favorite when done well. And that one looks pretty darn good!!


See below for my current dosing schedule. Also note that I've added CO2 dosing in ppm. I've been experimenting over the last couple of weeks and I believe this is the best way of presenting how much CO2 is being dosed. More coming up this weekend once I get my write-up finished.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> Bump:
> This sounds wonderful @*Immortal1* ! Of course I would be thrilled to get some plants from you at some point. Thank you
> We could trade for some Gold rams or yellow shrimp-- I have an overabundance of them.



The yellow shrimp would be a nice addition to the 20g low tech tank I have. Currently has a few male/female cherry shrimp in there. Wouldn't dare put them in the big tank - would likely be a quick snack for the big bows. I seem to grow the heck out of the Hygro kompact, Erio vietnam, and Hygrophila 'Siamensis 53B'. The Cardinal Flower (Lobelia Cardinalis) seems to grow pretty fast as well.

Bump: Nice parameters sheet @Ken Keating1 - like the additional info. I know Bettatail was working on verifying co2 flow at specific Porter B-125-6 flow rates - really should figure out where I am at tomorrow


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> The yellow shrimp would be a nice addition to the 20g low tech tank I have. Currently has a few male/female cherry shrimp in there. Wouldn't dare put them in the big tank - would likely be a quick snack for the big bows. I seem to grow the heck out of the Hygro kompact, Erio vietnam, and Hygrophila 'Siamensis 53B'. The Cardinal Flower (Lobelia Cardinalis) seems to grow pretty fast as well.
> 
> Bump: Nice parameters sheet @*Ken Keating1* - like the additional info. I know Bettatail was working on verifying co2 flow at specific Porter B-125-6 flow rates - really should figure out where I am at tomorrow


 Give me a pm when your ready for a trade-- sounds good to me 
As long as the plants are low-=tech-- it will work!


----------



## vacko000 (Jul 10, 2019)

Great looking tank. Perfect plant conditions. Everything looks great. Didn’t realize you have fish in it. LOL


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ken, this really looks great that it has been opened up a bit! Also- that is a fantastic trade! I agree with @Immortal1 , I would much rather trade with someone- it is a good way to get new plants, or support someone starting in the hobby! I used to do that locally, but with the shelter in place I have been holding back on any of that.

Glad to see you are enjoying the tank, and very nice work with the detailed overviews on the different systems!


----------



## Muscleguy (Feb 16, 2020)

The design of the reactor shows good science. As the volume of the pipe increases so more gas will go into solution. Basic physical chemistry that. It's kind of the reverse of why divers get the bends.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

I just want to know what I have to do to get my hands on a copy of that spreadsheet you are using?! Concise, ultra-informative - I love everything about it. Heck - I'd buy the rights to use it


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

ProndFarms said:


> I just want to know what I have to do to get my hands on a copy of that spreadsheet you are using?! Concise, ultra-informative - I love everything about it. Heck - I'd buy the rights to use it


 @Greggz has a link in his sig for it last I checked. :wink2:


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Quagulator said:


> @Greggz has a link in his sig for it last I checked. :wink2:


Yep two versions both in my link below (Google Drive Files)......3.0 for most folks........3.6 for those who like to think in terms of target dosing (Yeah I know it's complicated!:grin2.

Anyone can download, edit, and use any way they would like.

It does make it easy to provide a snapshot of your tank parameters.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Yep two versions both in my link below (Google Drive Files)......3.0 for most folks........3.6 for those who like to think in terms of target dosing (Yeah I know it's complicated!:grin2.
> 
> Anyone can download, edit, and use any way they would like.
> 
> It does make it easy to provide a snapshot of your tank parameters.


TBH, I feel we should be asking others to use the spreadsheet a little more often than we do. I see a lot of posts regarding folks having problems with their tanks but yet not providing any info about their tanks. If they could state what the problem is and post the spreadsheet with their tank parameters it would be much easier to help solve their issues.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

Greggz said:


> Yep two versions both in my link below (Google Drive Files)......3.0 for most folks........3.6 for those who like to think in terms of target dosing (Yeah I know it's complicated!:grin2.
> 
> Anyone can download, edit, and use any way they would like.
> 
> It does make it easy to provide a snapshot of your tank parameters.


I feel a little sheepish admitting that I've never noticed it before after all this time, but thanks! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> TBH, I feel we should be asking others to use the spreadsheet a little more often than we do. I see a lot of posts regarding folks having problems with their tanks but yet not providing any info about their tanks. If they could state what the problem is and post the spreadsheet with their tank parameters it would be much easier to help solve their issues.


Amen Ken. I completely agree. 

The problem is most who are new and need help don't understand the spreadsheet.

But IMO, most would be doing themselves a favor to figure it out. Let's face it, a successful planted tank is a complicated thing, and takes some effort to get it right.

Also it's only available in my signature. Maybe there is some other place we can post it?? I have no problem with others adding the link to their signature it that helps. IMO, it's shared property for the benefit of the board and the hobby.

And it's a great way to keep track of of ones own tank. I take a snapshot and date it whenever I make any changes. That way I can look back and see what was going on when.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Amen Ken. I completely agree.
> 
> The problem is most who are new and need help don't understand the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


I would have no problem adding it to my sig. I assume the link is basically a "pointer" such that if you make changes to your spreadsheet, my pointer would point to the newest version. 

Is there any way to add that link to the beginning of the "share your dosing" thread? Regardless, I think it's a great idea to share / use it and also agree that it can only help everybody - newbie or veteran.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Greggz said:


> Also it's only available in my signature. Maybe there is some other place we can post it?? I have no problem with others adding the link to their signature it that helps.


Great suggestion for adding the link in other's signature footer. I've gone ahead and done this, but I mention what the link is for so it's clear to newbies or others what's available in the link.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

After installing the scale on the tank and a couple weeks’ worth of taking notes, some interesting thoughts have come up. When posting or discussing dosing rates, why not list CO2 dosing in ppm? If one has a scale for the CO2 tank, it’s simple to do.
The advantage with listing ppm are:

1. It correlates with how we’re listing other dosing parameters which is in ppm. 

2. It’s easy to do, all one needs is a scale to weight the CO2 and regulator.

3. It’s more accurate of listing CO2 usage than another method I’m aware of. One method is via bubbles per minute, but this doesn’t represent an accurate number because the amount of CO2 in an bubble varies with size and pressure, and there’s no practical way of measuring the size of an bubble, nor very few are measuring the pressure with accurate gauges. Another method is measuring by flow rates, which is also inaccurate also because of the combined inaccuracies of pressure gauges and flow meters, plus there’s conversion formulas due to pressure and temperature and calculations required to covert to STP as a common baseline. The other issue with flow rates is it’s doesn’t provide meaningful information. It’s like saying I’m dosing 2 teaspoons of KNO3 to my tank; there’s really not much you can do with this information unless one knows the tank size. Listing dosing rates in ppm tells one what’s being dosed regardless of tank size.

The equation for determining ppm is CO2 ppm = (grams used/grams water in system) x 1,000,000. The 1,000,000 is used to convert the value to ppm. There’s 3785.41 grams of water per 1 gallon of water, so if you’re used to dealing in gallons the equation is now:

CO2 hourly ppm = [(grams CO2 used per hour/(3785.41 x system gallons)] x 1,000,000. 

This equation can be further simplified by dividing 1,000,000 by 3785.41 as follows:

CO2 hourly ppm = (grams used per hour x 264.17)/system gallons.

Over the past couple of weeks my average CO2 hourly dosing rate is 32. ppm. My lights and CO2 are on 6 hrs/day so my daily dosing rate is 192 ppm. I don’t believe we should be listing daily dosing rates as it’s dependent on how long folks are running their CO2 system, instead we should be listing the ppm hourly rate.

Example Calculation based on my tank: Over a 13 day period the amount of grams used was 570 grams. CO2 flow is on for 6 hours per day, so grams/hr would be:

CO2 grams used/Hour = (570 grams/13 Days)/6 Hours per day = 7.3 grams/hour.

CO2 Hourly ppm = (7.3 x 264.17)/60 = 32 ppm

For determining the amount of grams used, I weighed the tank prior to CO2 coming on on the first day, and then weighed the tank just after CO2 went off on the last day. I did this over a 13 day period, and then took the average. This is more accurate as it’s taking the average over a length of time. Typically, the scales being used will have drift; they’re not high accuracy due to the low costs, but taking the value over an extended period gave me better data. For more accurate and consistent readings, I found it helps to center the CO2 tank on the scale.

There are some disadvantages. One has to purchase a scale. But scales are not expensive, the one I’m currently using is less than $40. If one happens to have a fish scale, this will work also. Most of these scales will have some inaccuracies. I’ve notice that around 10% of the time the scale may not register a change for an hour, but the next hours that changes may be doubled. Or a couple of days the grams used is very high or very low. But by taking the averages over longer periods in our calcs negates these day to day oddities.

One advantage I’ve notice with using a scale is it’s easy to determine when a CO2 tank will be empty. To do this you’ll need to know what the tank weighs empty with the regulator attached. If you know what the daily consumptions of CO2 is in grams, the current tank/regulator weight, and the empty weight then it’s easy to calculate how many days are remaining in the tank. Trying to estimate using the pressure on the low pressure port of the regulator has never been accurate for me, it’s sort of hit or miss.

If you’re thinking about purchasing a scale, make sure it has the capability of providing a live, continuous reading. What this means is the scale continuously shows the tank weight. If not, it’ll be a hassle. As an example, some scales have an auto-off function mode that turns off the scale after two minutes. What happens is when you turn it on, you’ll most likely have to remove the tank, wait for the scale to auto-calibrate and show a reading of zero, and then re-set the tank on the scale to obtain a reading. After two minutes when the unit shuts off, you’ll have to start the whole process over. Having to remove the tank and replace it on the scale is a big headache. Most likely if the scale is battery operated only it’ll have an auto shutoff function. Now the bad thing is I don’t see when the manufactures list or show if the scale reads continuously in their product literature. The Smart Weight scale I purchased has continuous reading with the unit is plugged in to a receptacle via an AC/DC adapter, but it won’t do this if it’s on battery power only.

Also, if one is purchasing a scale make sure it can read in Kg. Most digital scales can read output in both metric and imperial scales, but weights in metric are much easier to work with as opposed to imperial units. 

If anyone is still awake and has actually read this, please provide your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

Ken Keating1 said:


> After installing the scale on the tank and a couple weeks’ worth of taking notes, some interesting thoughts have come up. When posting or discussing dosing rates, why not list CO2 dosing in ppm? If one has a scale for the CO2 tank, it’s simple to do.
> The advantage with listing ppm are:
> 
> 1. It correlates with how we’re listing other dosing parameters which is in ppm.
> ...


So I read this, and I must admit, it 'seemed' too logical. My first thought was ambient room temperature, but quickly realized that would affect pressure, not weight. I now sit here pondering other points of failure and I can find none. Surely this method makes more sense and provides more usable information? I'm not terribly well-versed in this arena, but I am quite interested to see what others might come up with. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Only question I would have is regarding incomplete dissolution. Maybe not an issue since you have a reactor but I get a pretty heavy mist with my in-line diffuser and I'd imagine some of those microbubbles pop and don't dissolve into the water.

In other words you're measuring the amount of CO2 that leaves the bottle and not the amount of dissolved CO2. Have you tested to see if the KH/pH method agrees with your weight method? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

gjcarew said:


> Only question I would have is regarding incomplete dissolution. Maybe not an issue since you have a reactor but I get a pretty heavy mist with my in-line diffuser and I'd imagine some of those microbubbles pop and don't dissolve into the water.
> 
> In other words you're measuring the amount of CO2 that leaves the bottle and not the amount of dissolved CO2. Have you tested to see if the KH/pH method agrees with your weight method?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


With the reactor I'm using, all bubble get dissolved into the water column before they exit the reactor. Determining CO2 concentration using the KH/pH would just give me the estimated value of CO2 ppm concentration in the water, but may not correlate with the ppm dosing due to the unknown off-gasing and plant consumption of CO2. Out of curiosity I may try to take reading tomorrow every hour to see what the values are.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Having an easy means of WC really makes one’s life easier in this hobby. If it’s easy, then one is most likely to perform the changes without hesitation. WCs are simple to perform with my aquarium. For draining the tank, I utilize one of the canister filters, the Eheim 4 +600. It’s outflow goes to a T-Fitting with two valves. The output of one valve goes to the aquarium and the output of the other valve goes to a drain line that goes outside and dumps water onto the roof. From there in goes down into the rain gutter, and then out to planter areas around the perimeter of the backyard. Using the canister creates a greater flow rate than if it was just gravity fed, with the cannister flow rate under gravity assist being about 3 GPM

For filling the aquarium, I pump water from the ground level RODI Shed via the Iwaki pump to the sump next to the aquarium, and from there it gets pumped into the tank via the Eheim 1260. The Iwaki pump is an MD-70RLT and flow rate to the sump is 3 GMP.

The complete WC takes around 20 minutes. Ten minutes to discharge 30 gallons, and another ten minutes to replace the 30 gallons.










Has anyone noticed that I really like labeling equipment!









Piping on the right is the drain line, and the piping on the left is incoming water from the RODI shed.










During vacations I’ll have friends do the WC. I’ve developed a check list for them to follow. Fortunately I’ve have not had any problems with WCs while I’m away!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Having an easy means of WC really makes one’s life easier in this hobby. If it’s easy, then one is most likely to perform the changes without hesitation.


+1.

I completely agree with this statement. More work up front, but much less work over the years.

I literally flip one switch to drain, and another one to fill. Makes water changes a breeze.

And very nicely documented. Well done sir!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Excellent post Ken. Labeling is something most don't think about - until they have to have somebody else do the job. 
Part of me wants to add another column to your Water Change Check List - how many seconds you have to complete the task before the next task becomes critical 

And I say that for a very specific reason. In my case, water is pumped from the 55g holding tank in the basement to a 10g tub under the 75g tank. This takes a bit of time so you usually do something else (kinda a bad idea). After so many minutes the 10g tub over flows. Makes a bit of a mess. Raises your blood pressure. Reminds you NOT to do something else the next time.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Excellent post Ken. Labeling is something most don't think about - until they have to have somebody else do the job.
> Part of me wants to add another column to your Water Change Check List - how many seconds you have to complete the task before the next task becomes critical
> 
> And I say that for a very specific reason. In my case, water is pumped from the 55g holding tank in the basement to a 10g tub under the 75g tank. This takes a bit of time so you usually do something else (kinda a bad idea). After so many minutes the 10g tub over flows. Makes a bit of a mess. Raises your blood pressure. Reminds you NOT to do something else the next time.


Funny, I have basically the same arrangement as you do, I'm pumping from the 1st Floor to the 2nd floor into the sump. I have a audible high water alarm to prevent overflow and it's saved my tail a number of times. But I've had a couple of times where I've overridden the alarm, forgot I've overridden it, and then overflowed the sump. So this weekend I installed a 2nd high water alarm that I can't override. And sure enough not more than an hour later during the WC the 2nd water alarm went off. I guess I accidentally unplugged the 1st alarm during the 2nd alarm installation and didn't realize it!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Funny, I have basically the same arrangement as you do, I'm pumping from the 1st Floor to the 2nd floor into the sump. I have a audible high water alarm to prevent overflow and it's saved my tail a number of times. But I've had a couple of times where I've overridden the alarm, forgot I've overridden it, and then overflowed the sump. So this weekend I installed a 2nd high water alarm that I can't override. And sure enough not more than an hour later during the WC the 2nd water alarm went off. I guess I accidentally unplugged the 1st alarm during the 2nd alarm installation and didn't realize it!


LOL, that sounds exactly what I need to do - install TWO alarms! The only thing I have going for me is when the holding tank over flows, it spills into the aquarium stand. Did I mention the floor of the stand is a single sheet of aluminum? And it has a 1" border all the way around it which is also covered by aluminum. And then there's the floor drain - for when I get really forgetful.


----------



## fftfk (Jul 13, 2017)

Ken Keating1 said:


> The sump was an afterthought for my aquarium, and more of an experiment. After 3 months of adding daily water to the tank due to evaporation, I decided I wanted a sump as it’s easier to maintain water level with a sump. In addition, I wanted to be able to perform very high filtering, down to the 1 micron level, with quick access to the filter pads. Most folks think of a sump as having biological filtration, but that’s not the case with my sump. I could use biological filtration, but since I already had two canisters I felt I didn’t need to have any more. I highly recommend a sump, it keeps the water level in the tank at the same level, much easier to clean out filter pads, hides equipment (heaters, pH probes, filter media), I believe it’s definitely worth it. The sump I have is a 20-gallon high aquarium, 24” long, 12.5” depth, 16.75” high.
> 
> The sump is next to the stand. I figured I was going to be doing a lot of fiddling and experimenting the first year, so that was fine because I wanted quick access. Plus there wasn’t enough room in the aquarium stand for a sump. Doesn’t look the greatest, but I want to upgrade to a larger tank with a custom sump cabinet next to it. Hopefully this will happen sometime in the near future.
> 
> ...



Really impressive build thread and great results on the tank! I am envious of how nice your tank looks. 



Question on the sump - how does the water flow into the filter pad section? If I'm looking at your photo correctly it does not look like the overflow from the tank flows into the filter pad section. Does the water first enter a settling chamber and then overflow into the pads?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks @fftfk !

Water flow from the overflow goes to the gate valve then to small chamber to slow down the water velocity, then to the pad chamber. It's open under the pads, where water flows into the sump. The pads are supported with egg crate. The photos below of the pad chamber may help with the explanation.


----------



## fftfk (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok - I see how that works. I thought that was part of the lifereef overflow but it is in the sump. It also answers my second question about which filters you are buying from dudadiesel. When you are talking about the microns I thought you were referring to a poret foam type filter. I will be reworking my sump eventually and will likely "steal" some of your ideas (like the CO2 reactor to start!). Thanks!


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you for posting the water change details, Ken. Really helpful. Love the specificity, as alway, and the labeling too!! Using the canister filter is a key part, as it enables you to remove water from the tank directly, as it were. Curious what folks do who have only sumps, as once the water level is below the overflow, there has to be some other way of removing water directly from the tank, if that is what one wants to do. Anyway, fantasies continue of a future larger tank. 

Off topic:
Obsession of late has been getting wifi to my studio, because I've been requested to start teaching studio classes from there. Taught university classes remotely before, but they weren't studio classes. We'll see how it goes. Having to use Point to Point wireless bridge, as trenching cable over the distance would be a real nightmare. And... 5 inches of fresh snow here this morning, and it is still snowing heavily. Life in the high altitudes of VT.


----------



## fpn (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi, one question I always have with the automatic water change systems is, how do you keep GH/KH constant?

Today I adjust replacement water to target in a big bucket and I would assume you would use the rodi tank for that . But how to do that automatic? Would you run a reactor for GH/KH but how to turn off? Or have premixed high GH /KH solutions that you would dose with a controller?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

@fpn: I premix the RODI water with CaSO4 and MGSO4 to set the general hardness.

@DanG: Wow, 5" on snow is hard to fathom, temps here in the high 80's, about 15 degrees above average. Wish we had rain here and snow in the mountains, we need the water.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

@Ken Keating1 What's your take on UV Sterilizers? Do you run one occasionally as needed on a schedule or other? I couldn’t see one in your journal and am simply curious. Thanks, it's always a pleasure to read your posts. 



Fishroom Bum


----------



## P.Isley (Feb 18, 2020)

Ken Keating1 said:


> If anyone is still awake and has actually read this, please provide your thoughts.


Brilliant! Makes me want to run out and buy a scale. Too bad the CO2 tank is too heavy for little ferts weigh scale to handle.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Ken- Just stopping in to say hi, and that I hope you, the tank, and the family are doing well!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Grobbins48 said:


> Hi Ken- Just stopping in to say hi, and that I hope you, the tank, and the family are doing well!


Thanks G48 for checking up on me! Other than the cancer, all is going well. The tank is in jungle mode, so tomorrow I plan on performing a big trim and cleaning out the canisters. I'm finding out that during the summer the tank is put on the back burner, there's just to many other things to do.

Regarding the cancer, last week I had CT scan and it showed the main tumor growing after six months of getting smaller. This is not unusual for pancreatic cancer. So the doctor changed the chemo regime to new one, so hopefully this will help.

Family is doing well. All three of my daughters moved back home due to Covid-19 and luckily for me they're fun and easy to have around, it's been really great having them around the house, it's never boring.

I hope all is going with you, family and tank also!


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

DigityDog70 said:


> @Ken Keating1 What's your take on UV Sterilizers? Do you run one occasionally as needed on a schedule or other? I couldn’t see one in your journal and am simply curious. Thanks, it's always a pleasure to read your posts. Fishroom Bum


Hi DD70, sorry for such a slow response.

I currently don't have a UV sterilizer, though I've thought many times about getting one. I think they would be good to have, especially if one had expensive fish and one wanted to keep as many pathogens out of 
the water column as possible. Hopefully others that have UV sterilizers will chime in and provide their thoughts


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ken Keating1 said:


> Thanks G48 for checking up on me! Other than the cancer, all is going well. The tank is in jungle mode, so tomorrow I plan on performing a big trim and cleaning out the canisters. I'm finding out that during the summer the tank is put on the back burner, there's just to many other things to do.
> 
> Regarding the cancer, last week I had CT scan and it showed the main tumor growing after six months of getting smaller. This is not unusual for pancreatic cancer. So the doctor changed the chemo regime to new one, so hopefully this will help.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Ken. Can certainly understand the "during the summer the tank is put on the back burner, there's just to many other things to do" comment. Likely applies to many of us. 

Was hoping for continued success (getting smaller) with the cancer, but as you stated, certain things are "not unusual". Hopefully the new regime will not have any more or new side effects.
Nice to know the daughters are still around - likely keeps the mind distracted


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I know many here have enjoyed following this thread for the past several years.

Please take a moment to read the thread below started by Ken's daughters.

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/13-lounge-introductions/1313163-ken-keating-1-daughters.html#post11371347


----------

